# The general confessions thread,



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2013)

Before we start,  _*(DON'T POST ABOUT ILLEGAL SHIT)*_
Well we have all sorts of threads for all sorts of things, so why not a general confessions thread for serious questions about serious topics?  I sort of mean like the coming out thread, but more general stuff and broader topics.  I mean like if someone wants to confess something like idunno they switched religions, or like political ideology or other stuff and want to actually serious help or discussion about it.  If you have something you want to get off your chest and normally it would cause a slapfight when all the person really wants is to do is ask for help or something.

Basically like the coming out thread, but more generic and if you feel like sharing something.  It may sound silly, but in a lot of places confessing to others you're a different ideology politically, religiously or what have you is like super serious.


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2013)

Didn't we have this thread before?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Didn't we have this thread before?


I think you're talking about the forum game a while back.  That just became a silly discussion mostly about silly things.


----------



## Aetius (May 5, 2013)

I think they shut down this thread last time because Illegal shit started getting discussed.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I think they shut down this thread last time because Illegal shit started getting discussed.


Added "Don't post about illegal shit" to the first line so nobody can claim stupidity "well I've never read the forum rules before" as a defense to rule breaking.


----------



## Zerig (May 5, 2013)

one time when I was 5 I stole a cookie from the supermarket

it was delicious and I regret nothing.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 5, 2013)

I TRIED to steal some candy from a store at 8 or 9 because my friend did it. She got away; I got caught and got the whopping of my life from Grandma.


----------



## Kahoku (May 5, 2013)

I confess that I love my fursona, but I am going to re-work it so I am full white tiger. After being happy/paying for commissions for my hybrid.


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2013)

i confess that i think slipknot is one of the worst fucking bands ever formed, and is in fact, not metal at all.


----------



## Zabrina (May 5, 2013)

I confess that Paramore is much too over-rated.


----------



## Aetius (May 5, 2013)

I am a gigantic furfag.


----------



## Machine (May 5, 2013)

I once kidnapped a dog from one of my neighbors' backyards, basically for shits and giggles.


----------



## Milo (May 5, 2013)

I confess that whenever I take off my glasses (which is very rare) I feel like I'm in a modeling ad, where in slow motion, I take off my glasses, and wink at the camera.

every time.


----------



## ArielMT (May 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Didn't we have this thread before?



I think so, and I think it wasn't in Forum Games.



Serbia Strong said:


> I think they shut down this thread last time because Illegal shit started getting discussed.



Yup.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2013)

I confess that I --

No sorry, I can't talk about any part of my life on here :V

What fun are confessions if we can't talk about the fun stuff?

I once slept with a dude. There ya go, have fun <3


----------



## Milo (May 5, 2013)

I confess I know who Ricky slept with


----------



## Saga (May 5, 2013)

I look at more gay yiff than I'd be able to count.



Ricky said:


> I once slept with a dude. There ya go, have fun <3



Orly?


----------



## Rigby (May 5, 2013)

I confess that I'm simply superior to all of you; every last one.


----------



## Lomberdia (May 5, 2013)

I have an alter ego that come out when I'm hungry....he is a very very angry guy


----------



## Car Fox (May 5, 2013)

I confess that, although I almost an adult, I still watch, and am entertained by children's TV shows.

I also confess that I am a... a... aaaaahhh chooooo!!!


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 6, 2013)

I admit I'm pretty racist. No offense to people of those certain races I tend to have a low opinion on. Not that I go out of my way to make people feel bad- I just would rather not associate with them.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

I confess that I might be bipolar and schizophrenic.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

I am sorry Billy, I started the fire.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 6, 2013)

I'm annoyed by thick British accents, which is like, most of them.
They all speak gibberish, I say! Have a real hard time understanding them.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (May 6, 2013)

I think the Beatles and the Stones are grossly overrated, even in retrospect.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 6, 2013)

^...People have actually literally told me I should have my life taken from me because I dislike both.

I used to have one of those stupid wolf characters. The perfect gray wolf stud with long white hair and probably a big dick. I realized fast that he was generic though so I scrapped him.

I like Call of Duty and Skrillex.


----------



## Demensa (May 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ^...People have actually literally told me I should have my life taken from me because I dislike both.
> 
> I used to have one of those stupid wolf characters. The perfect gray wolf stud with long white hair and probably a big dick. I realized fast that he was generic though so I scrapped him.
> 
> I like Call of Duty and Skrillex.



I have one of those stupid wolf characters. I like some Skrillex songs and Call of Duty (Although I haven't played in a long time).

I also confess that I listen to Fall Out Boy. Except for the most recent album. I didn't like that much.


----------



## Jaseface (May 6, 2013)

Ill confess that even though i have had both girlfriends and boyfriends I have never "slept" with either gender the farthest i have been is making out.  In this time and age its not normal for a 22 year old to still be a virgin but I guess im old fashioned cause im waiting for the right one that i want to spend the rest of my life with but im not sure if i ever will find the right person only time will tell.  This is the first time i have ever admitted the truth about this cause anytime someone asks i avoid the question like the plague.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 6, 2013)

I confess that I have nothing to confess.


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 6, 2013)

If we're not allowed to talk about illegal stuff then this is pretty much a facebook confessions page on the forums. Which is just people bantering about their crushes. So here's mine I guess:

I really wanted to fuck my calc GTA.

She's Indian and damn hot with a sweet accent. And she can do calculus like it's first grade. And she has a funny personality. It's like the perfect package.


----------



## Toshabi (May 6, 2013)

Uh,.... my confession? 


Well... uh,....



I made this in my peewee art class.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 6, 2013)

I'm a furry guys...sorry.

Oh, and I'm quite short for a guy. And...I liked the 80s Dune movie.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 6, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> Ill confess that even though i have had both girlfriends and boyfriends I have never "slept" with either gender the farthest i have been is making out.  In this time and age its not normal for a 22 year old to still be a virgin but I guess im old fashioned cause im waiting for the right one that i want to spend the rest of my life with but im not sure if i ever will find the right person only time will tell.  This is the first time i have ever admitted the truth about this cause anytime someone asks i avoid the question like the plague.



What isn't normal is that society, for some reason, has developed some kind of stigma against people who decide to not get laid as soon as they're legally able to. On top of saving yourself the trouble of getting some STD or getting someone pregnant, I don't see why its such a big fucking deal.

And honestly, unless you were deeply in love with your partner and trust each other completely, sex isn't great with someone who isn't any more experienced with it than you are. :/


----------



## Kahoku (May 6, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Oh, and I'm quite short for a guy. And...I liked the 80s Dune movie.



The 80's Dune movie was better.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

I have a really weird kink that I hate that I like. :C


----------



## Toshabi (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I have a really weird kink that I hate that I like. :C




Inflation.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I have a really weird kink that I hate that I like. :C


Foot fetish?


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I have a really weird kink that I hate that I like. :C


It's vore. Me too.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It's vore. Me too.


Wow, what a weirdo. They let people like that be mods?


----------



## DrDingo (May 6, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Wow, what a weirdo. They let people like that be mods?


That's hardly a fair thing to say. How in the world would that change how good a mod somebody is?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

I have a really fucking bad addiction to hyper porn that's been around since I was eleven years old. I've tried the cold turkey routine countless times, but to no avail.

Fuck you, giant tits. I hate you so much.


----------



## Zuranis (May 6, 2013)

I confess that before I knew of the fandom (when I was a wee internet 12 year old) I believed about 50% of this article (NSFW). Yep, I was dumb, I know.



Azure said:


> i confess that i think slipknot is one of the worst fucking bands ever formed, and is in fact, not metal at all.


Whoo, I'm not the only one!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

I have BDSM fantasies.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It's vore. Me too.


You don't know that! >:C


Saliva said:


> I have a really fucking bad addiction to hyper porn that's been around since I was eleven years old. I've tried the cold turkey routine countless times, but to no avail.
> 
> Fuck you, giant tits. I hate you so much.


Hey man, big tits are awesome. :V


----------



## BigwiggingAround (May 6, 2013)

I don't think double D's and unreasonably huge asses are always hot.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You don't know that! >:C
> 
> Hey man, big tits are awesome. :V



So it's either vore or inflation.

C'mon dude, tell us. Or do I have to slap a chained collar on you and whip the shit out of you?


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

Had a really bad erotic hypnosis/brainwashing addiction that is taken a hell of a long time to heal since I quit.
That shit is sooooo bad for you.

I am so silly, even simple things can be very harmful to me. Like a certain fetish flash game on FA, yeah.... Quit that too.
But, I avoid propoganda, biased articles, FOX news, the whole nine yards just so I don't go bloody insane.

I spend a good chunk of day imagining and analyzing potential combat situations, not healthy.




It is hard to do much without sending myself for a bloody stressful loop, I cannot simply enjoy myself most of the time. There is always something like addiction, influence, self doubt, whatever-the-fuck messing things up.


...and a big latex, BDSM, transformation, herm fetishes have gotten rid of, though I still feel pangs.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

BigwiggingAround said:


> I don't think double D's and unreasonably huge asses are always hot.


They aren't always hot, but nice ones can be! :V


Gibby said:


> So it's either vore or inflation.
> 
> C'mon dude, tell us. Or do I have to slap a chained collar on you and whip the shit out of you?


I'll never tell my secrets. >:C


----------



## LogicfromLogic (May 6, 2013)

When I was six after reading The Lord of the Rings for the first time I pretended that I was an elf.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I spend a good chunk of day imagining and analyzing potential combat situations, not healthy.


I used to spend a lot of time mapping out a theoretical invasion of South Texas by a major power. I tried making it as realistic as possible and took every town and road into account, mapping out mile-by-mile routes of advance and likely points of defense or attack. I had way too much free time...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I'll never tell my secrets. >:C



Posting in a confession thread to say you have a secret and not confessing is a cockblock. >:c

Do you have a fetish for those chastity dick-cages?


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> That's hardly a fair thing to say. How in the world would that change how good a mod somebody is?


I need to start putting a :V behind the shit I type.


----------



## DrDingo (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I spend a good chunk of day imagining and analyzing potential combat situations, not healthy.


I tend to do this a lot while listening to music.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (May 6, 2013)

I'm trying to draft a screenplay, just for kicks.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Posting in a confession thread to say you have a secret and not confessing is a cockblock. >:c
> 
> Do you have a fetish for those chastity dick-cages?


No I do not.

And I can confess to liking something weird without saying what it is. >:C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> No I do not.
> 
> And I can confess to liking something weird without saying what it is. >:C



no you cant


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> no you cant



Well I'm not admitting to it.

I find it embarrassing :C


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Well I'm not admitting to it.
> 
> *I find it embarrassing :C*


I don't care, I must know.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 6, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> I admit I'm pretty racist. No offense to people of those certain races I tend to have a low opinion on. Not that I go out of my way to make people feel bad- I just would rather not associate with them.



So an upstanding person, who works hard, takes care of their family, volunteers in their community, and just happens to be a racial minority...is still nothing but a nigger/spic/gook/etc. in your opinion.

Sucks for you, Mr. Stormfront, because more minorities are born/enter the country every day. And more interracial friendships are formed all the time. Racist people die out, people that were racist have changes of heart. And...oh no! There are even more interracial marriages. So you stay in your little racially pure enclave while the rest of us actually commune with our neighbors.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Well I'm not admitting to it.
> 
> I find it embarrassing :C



cmon do it 

you're a mod, I'll let you infract me. or you can delete and force-edit our posts later

if it helps I watch futa on occasion


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I don't care, I must know.


Tooo bad


Tigercougar said:


> So an upstanding person, who works hard, takes care of their family, volunteers in their community, and just happens to be a racial minority...is still nothing but a nigger/spic/gook/etc. in your opinion.
> 
> Sucks for you, Mr. Stormfront, because more minorities are born/enter the country every day. And more interracial friendships are formed all the time. Racist people die out, people that were racist have changes of heart. And...oh no! There are even more interracial marriages. So you stay in your little racially pure enclave while the rest of us actually commune with our neighbors.


If this devolves into a racial/racist debate I am locking this and handing out infractions. This is the confession thread, if you want to discuss social issues you can make a new thread.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

I like racist jokes...

Does that count? :roll:


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I like racist jokes...
> 
> Does that count? :roll:



As long as it's not those thoughtless "lol its funny cuz niggers" jokes and it's not intended to actually spite people, some of them can be pretty funny.


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> So an upstanding person, who works hard, takes care of their family, volunteers in their community, and just happens to be a racial minority...is still nothing but a nigger/spic/gook/etc. in your opinion.
> 
> Sucks for you, Mr. Stormfront, because more minorities are born/enter the country every day. And more interracial friendships are formed all the time. Racist people die out, people that were racist have changes of heart. And...oh no! There are even more interracial marriages. So you stay in your little racially pure enclave while the rest of us actually commune with our neighbors.



Isn't being prejudiced against something because you think they're prejudiced hypocritical?


----------



## Saga (May 6, 2013)

Ive tried auto-fellatio before.
Twice.


----------



## WarLegalomon (May 6, 2013)

Confession confession confession ... eh?
I'm a chic and I like the males of the gay variety.  And yes, I realize that is totally messed up but it is what it is.

Also, I'm in the mid 30s and I still enjoy the 80s He-Man and Thundercats.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I have a really fucking bad addiction to hyper porn that's been around since I was eleven years old. I've tried the cold turkey routine countless times, but to no avail.
> 
> Fuck you, giant tits. I hate you so much.


Wait are you talking about huge nipples or huge breasts?  Cause if you mean huge breasts I think like a ton of people like that.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

I think maybe both. It's weird.


I do like big dong, though.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

WarLegalomon said:


> I'm a chic and I like the males of the gay variety.  And yes, I realize that is totally messed up but it is what it is.



We're all like that. Girls like gays, guys like lesbians.

It's weird, I know. We just do.



CannonFodder said:


> Wait are you talking about huge nipples or huge breasts?  Cause if you mean huge breasts I think like a ton of people like that.



Well I wasn't necessarily talking about anything specific. I like it all. Hyper tits, hyper cocks, hyper asses, etc.

I know a lot people like that, but I personally don't like the fact that I like it. It exposes my poor self-control to the core.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I think maybe both. It's weird.


I can dig huge breasts, but yeah huge nipples are weird.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Well I'm not admitting to it.
> 
> I find it embarrassing :C


Mpreg?

I know SirRob likes it.


----------



## Toshabi (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> No I do not.
> 
> And I can confess to liking something weird without saying what it is. >:C




> Walks into a confession thread.

> Refuses to confess. 




What?


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> > Walks into a confession thread.
> 
> > Refuses to confess.
> 
> ...



I did confess. I confessed I like something weird and hate that I like it :C

If you want another confession, I recently got back into second life to waste time when I'm bored and don't feel like playing anything else.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Tooo bad
> 
> If this devolves into a racial/racist debate I am locking this and handing out infractions. This is the confession thread, if you want to discuss social issues you can make a new thread.



You're doing it again. 

I confess that whenever Mentova locks a thread/hands out threats my life expectancy drops by one year.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 6, 2013)

I drink PABST Blue Ribbon. :I


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I drink PABST Blue Ribbon. :I



Pabst is liquid shit you fucking hipster :V


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

This is now reveal your fetish thread.

I have named mine:




Begin


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> This is now reveal your fetish thread.
> 
> I have named mine:
> 
> ...



I have fetishes that a 15-year-old shouldn't have.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

I don't have anything interesting to confess. Guess I'm boring? 

- I'm a 23 year old virgin.

EDIT: Oh wait fetishes? I have a lot of those.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> This is now reveal your fetish thread.
> 
> I have named mine:
> 
> ...


No, its not.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I did confess. I confessed I like something weird and hate that I like it :C
> 
> If you want another confession, I recently got back into second life to waste time when I'm bored and don't feel like playing anything else.



Gibby likes BDSM and Futa and nobody cares, what could possibly happen if Mentova spilled some sexy beans?

Maybe I should log into SL and try and find you someday and see if you're virtually indulging in said thing.

And of course take pics of it and put it on Wikifur. Again.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Fuck it. Vore.

I don't know why I like it, dammit.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

Atleast all my harmful kinks are under key.

That hypno and demon stuff, that was a kind of kinky I never want to see again.




@Levi

Vore isn't that bad or weird anyways.


Next.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> No, its not.



Could have fooled me! :roll:


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> _*BDSM*_





Lev1athan said:


> Fuck it. Vore.




....
Fenrir like. Fenrir like a lot.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

I fucking love gay furry smut. Dog people are just fucking hawt, I am sorry.


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

what's wrong with you guys? vore? wow, that and sex don't mix!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I fucking love gay furry smut. Dog people are just fucking hawt, I am sorry.



Don't be sorry. I love it too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ....
> Fenrir like. Fenrir like a lot.



I'm not giving you any.


----------



## Hewge (May 6, 2013)

I kind of like vore too. ._.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Rigby said:


> what's wrong with you guys? vore? wow, that and sex don't mix!


Hey man, you got your smut, we got ours.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

Transformation is the fetish for this guy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

I don't get the fascination with vore.

I'm not into the idea of being consumed by like a Tyrannosaurus or something.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm not giving you any.



Please. I already have a mate.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't get the fascination with vore.
> 
> I'm not into the idea of being consumed by like a Tyrannosaurus or something.


Nobody knows, it just exists.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

I never got vore, no offence.


Mine, including those I got over, include being dominated. Now this is fun and just feels natural to me, but gently and politely.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Transformation is the fetish for this guy.


I am more of paw guy myself :V


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Please. I already have a mate.


WHATT?! :V


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Hey man, you got your smut, we got ours.



smut? no, I do not have "smut," all my porn has a full date beforehand, three quarters of the whole thing is foreplay, and sometimes there isn't even sex! if it isn't a full emotional experience, then I don't even touch it. it's sick how people fetishize and violate sex like this, vore, scat, orgies, it's disgraceful.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Please. I already have a mate.



I got a buncha mates too



Lev1athan said:


> Nobody knows, it just exists.



At least biting makes sense. But not being served on a plate.



Rigby said:


> smut? no, I do not have "smut," all my porn has a  full date beforehand, three quarters of the whole thing is foreplay, and  sometimes there isn't even sex! if it isn't a full emotional  experience, then I don't even touch it. it's sick how people fetishize  and violate sex like this, vore, scat, orgies, it's disgraceful.



Like the bitchy-boy who wears diapers is in a position to label anything as disgraceful


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I never got vore, no offence.


I don't get it either. I just like it. :\


Gibby said:


> At least biting makes sense. But not being served on a plate.


I'm not into that part, lol.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I don't get it either. I just like it. :\


I can understand the attraction to vore, but I can't explain it. Sometimes a vore piece just 'speaks' to me :V


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Like the bitchy-boy who wears diapers is in a position to label anything as disgraceful



I resent that.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

People would probably find it weird the whole gender transformation for me...

Most of these fetishes.. Kinda hurt. It is a dry burning urge that gives little pleasure but much compulsion. Like women used to be for me.

Essentially, I thought I was straight cause women were a fetish.




The problem is, due to it being me, these things fuck up my head bad. So I gotta avoid them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I can understand the attraction to vore, but I can't explain it. Sometimes a vore piece just 'speaks' to me



I must admit I find vore an interesting topic in terms of like, fiction or whatever. But not like "mmm baby eat my face pls" it's just interesting to see some art medium about it from an odd perspective. Like real world events and how they can fit into, say, creepy psychological horror stories.



Rigby said:


> I resent that.



too

flipping

bad


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> The problem is, due to it being me, these things fuck up my head bad. So I gotta avoid them.


*Devil on your shoulder* No man you have embrace them and make them your life. Wear the fetish on your sleeve and only talk about it and nothing else.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2013)

Since we're on the subject then, I solemnly swear that I probably have the most fetishes out of everyone here and I am not even joking.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

Rigby said:


> what's wrong with you guys? vore? wow, that and sex don't mix!



I really can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, Mr. "I <3 diapers".



CannonFodder said:


> Since we're on the subject then, I solemnly swear that I probably have the most fetishes out of everyone here and I am not even joking.



Ohohoho, I respectfully disagree.

You'd be surprised at the kind of shit a horny, sex-deprived, furry teenager is capable of developing an attraction to.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> People would probably find it weird the whole gender transformation for me...
> Most of these fetishes.. Kinda hurt. It is a dry burning urge that gives little pleasure but much compulsion. Like women used to be for me.
> Essentially, I thought I was straight cause women were a fetish.
> The problem is, due to it being me, these things fuck up my head bad. So I gotta avoid them.


Wat? Dude, I'm sorry, but I don't understand any of this.


Saliva said:


> I really can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, Mr. "I <3 diapers".


Spoiler: He wasn't.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Since we're on the subject then, I solemnly swear that I probably have the most fetishes out of everyone here and I am not even joking.



...Challenge Accepted.


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I really can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, Mr. "I <3 diapers".



A diaper isn't a sexual object, it's a medical one, like a Band-Aid. If someone loved wearing a Band-Aid for no medical reason, that doesn't mean it's sexual! Don't project your perversions onto me!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Rigby said:


> A diaper isn't a sexual object, it's a medical one, like a Band-Aid. If someone loved wearing a Band-Aid for no medical reason, that doesn't mean it's sexual! Don't project your perversions onto me!



....That makes no sense.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

Can anyone have a related story like with my addiction shit?

I mean, it's pretty much like an addiction I hate, simply because it causes me psychological harm in a way hard to define.

It's really... Unique.

@CF
Kinky fun is as fun as anything, but I may beat you for kinks, healthy or not.

But atleast neither of us like stuff like um, uh, scat and stuff.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

Rigby said:


> A diaper isn't a sexual object, it's a medical one, like a Band-Aid. If someone loved wearing a Band-Aid for no medical reason, that doesn't mean it's sexual! Don't project your perversions onto me!



Shit maybe I should carry a colostomy bag around with me for the sake of harmless freedom of expression


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

I like being treated like a pet, at times. I don't let it get too weird, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ....That makes no sense.



sounds like a personal problem to me


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

Alright guys knock the shit off and get back to confessing things


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I like being treated like a pet, at times. I don't let it get too weird, but I do enjoy it.



If it didn't hurt me I would too.

Anyways... No reallly weird fetishes yet, thank goodness.

@Mentova

Damn. Could you give hints?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> @CF
> Kinky fun is as fun as anything, but I may beat you for kinks, healthy or not.
> But atleast neither of us like stuff like um, uh, scat and stuff.


Oh god no.  That shit is disgusting.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Can anyone have a related story like with my addiction shit?
> 
> I mean, it's pretty much like an addiction I hate, simply because it causes me psychological harm in a way hard to define.
> 
> But atleast neither of us like stuff like um, uh, scat and stuff.


I'm quite sure it's not unique. In fact I've been there. You just have to ween yourself off of fetish stuff for a while. Get out of the house. Distract yourself from it.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god no.  That shit is disgusting.


I see what you did thar.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

I eat the skins of fried chicken when people aren't looking; I just can't help myself, it's the best part.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I eat the skins of fried chicken when people aren't looking; I just can't help myself, it's the best part.



I do this at Maccies, I always take the skins off of my McNuggets and eat them on their own. Sometimes dip 'em.


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> @CF
> Kinky fun is as fun as anything, but I may beat you for kinks, healthy or not.
> 
> But atleast neither of us like stuff like um, uh, scat and stuff.



pfffft, I see what you're doing ha


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

I think I'm a lot gayer than I previously thought I was.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

For being a bottom, I am super freaked about the rear end due to well... You know, the stuff in there.


My head hurts, not sure if from psychological stress or being slammed into the ground wrestling a friend.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think I'm a lot gayer than I previously thought I was.


Eh, I'm more bisexual than I thought.  The reason why I don't talk about it is my last few relationships with guys got flushed right down the shitter to the point it put me off dating for like half a year levels of bad.  That's why I haven't dated in like half a year, cause I am not even exaggerating they were THAT bad.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think I'm a lot gayer than I previously thought I was.



I agree :v

Since we are confessing everything, I guess I should tell you all that I'm a skater now. I also smoke weed every day. I have a prescription for it to help with my anxiety, even though it doesn't help it at all. I also eat kratom like it's candy :roll:


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> For being a bottom, I am super freaked about the rear end due to well... You know, the stuff in there.


Don't over think it, just take the penis.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

...Is it a bad thing I want to hurt my brother?


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ...Is it a bad thing I want to hurt my brother?



no, I want to hurt your brother too


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ...Is it a bad thing I want to hurt my brother?


I don't know, does he deserve it? Let the internet decide.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

Rigby said:


> A diaper isn't a sexual object, it's a medical one, like a Band-Aid. If someone loved wearing a Band-Aid for no medical reason, that doesn't mean it's sexual! Don't project your perversions onto me!



I...

I don't even...

You know what. Okay. How silly of me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I don't know, does he deserve it? Let the internet decide.



...Does annoying the shit out of me count as a reason?
I'm violent, possibly bipolar, and my mate know this, and he doesn't really care.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Don't over think it, just take the penis.



I'll pass.


Last experience with buggery emded with pain, blood, and a hell of alot of soap, yuck.

@Fenrir

It's normal when younger, if not good.
Just don't do stupid shit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

Rigby said:


> no, I want to hurt your brother too



better not fuck with this baby


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I'll pass.
> 
> 
> Last experience with buggery emded with pain, blood, and a hell of alot of soap, yuck.



...That sounds horrible! D:


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ...That sounds horrible! D:


I confess that a ziploc baggy, pen, and no lube did not work out good.

Yeah...... Yuck. I shoulda prepped more too.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I confess that a ziploc baggy, pen, and no lube did not work out good.Yeah...... Yuck. I shoulda prepped more too.



...I think I can see the baggy...
But I don't understand the pen...

...Wait... I think I might know...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I confess that a ziploc baggy, pen, and no lube did not work out good.
> 
> Yeah...... Yuck. I shoulda prepped more too.


Jesus, what the hell were you even thinking when you did that?


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I confess that a ziploc baggy, pen, and no lube did not work out good.


WAT? Dude, lube and dildo. Or just use your fingers.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Jesus, what the hell were you even thinking when you did that?



What? Who needs lube?



 I also confess that aspercreme probably lead to instresting function of certain areas.


@GK

Get shit on my fingers.... Yah no. Though I did do it shower before.

After last time, I decided to pretty much stay off it for awhile.....


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Jesus, what the hell were you even thinking when you did that?


Oh gawd this porn is sooooooooo hawt. I want something up mah butt! :V

No seriously, I have no idea.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

I'm actually related to Lizzie Borden, the supposed ax-murderer.


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I confess that a ziploc baggy, pen, and no lube did not work out good.
> 
> Yeah...... Yuck. I shoulda prepped more too.



I bet your mother is proud.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

I'm related to.... Nobody!


I confess that no fame runs in my family, only death and mental deterioration! Fun!


@Rigby

Nobody knows.......

IRL....


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Somewhere, way, way, way back, I was related to the duke of Orange or something. BOW DOWN TO ME, PEASANTS. :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

My mate and I hate the American government, or rather, how much money they make compared to the average citizen.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> My mate and I hate the American government, or rather, how much money they make compared to the average citizen.


I hate King Obobo.


----------



## DrDingo (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I'm related to.... Nobody!


I think the only interesting person I am related to is the youngest person to die in the First World War. Big guy, only 15 years old. He tried a ton of times to get in.

..does that count as a confession?


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I think the only interesting person I am related to is the youngest person to die in the First World War. Big guy, only 15 years old. He tried a ton of times to get in.
> 
> ..does that count as a confession?



I dunno.


I confess I will never be known, and spend my life working menial labor. Fun.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

I confess that I would make-out with my very male mate in front of the school.


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

I confess that all of you would consider me insane despite my sanity if I were to reveal all, or perhaps my gain.

I confess I have a hard time being myself and gay after so many years hiding it. I wish to be myself.....


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

I find guys attractive, but could never date one and it makes me feel like a jerk :C


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

@Mentova

Might just have to find the right one. Took a long time for me.


@OT

I just figured out I might have fleas.....


----------



## miskey (May 6, 2013)

I broke up with my girlfriend because she had issues in the nether regions.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> @Mentova
> 
> Might just have to find the right one. Took a long time for me.
> 
> ...


Its not that I haven't found the right one, its just I like girls more and haven't met a guy that I had that kinda romantic feeling for. I've met plenty of girls that I felt that way towards though.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> @OT
> 
> I just figured out I might have fleas.....



I used to have fleas.
It took me forever to get rid of them.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 6, 2013)

I confess to being surprised that this thread exists on FAF :V


As for mine...nothing too weird but kind of shy about it I guess...but here goes:

In person I'm friendly and talkative, but generally come across as a shy person regardless, so there's things people wouldn't assume about me....

But...

Ah fuck.


----------



## Machine (May 6, 2013)

I talk to myself to see how dialogue would play out realistically when I'm writing stories.

My parents think I'm crazy.


----------



## Percy (May 6, 2013)

I feel like I'm short. I'm not even that short.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> I feel like I'm short. I'm not even that short.


~5'8"? How tall are you? If you're taller than 5'5", you're not short.


----------



## Machine (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> ~5'8"? How tall are you? If you're taller than 5'5", you're not short.


I'm 5'3" and my height makes me want to die. :[


----------



## Percy (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> ~5'8"? How tall are you? If you're taller than 5'5", you're not short.


5'9". I know I'm not short, but the majority of the males I come across are taller than me. >.>
(Except my roommate, who IS short.)


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> 5'9". I know I'm not short, but the majority of the males I come across are taller than me. >.>
> (Except my roommate, who IS short.)



Congratulations, sir. You are of average height.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> 5'9". I know I'm not short, but the majority of the males I come across are taller than me. >.>
> (Except my roommate, who IS short.)


~6'0", here. You aren't short. You're just merely not tall. Trust me, it sucks being tall sometimes.


----------



## Percy (May 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Congratulations, sir. You are of average height.


Woohoo.

Anyways, another confession of mine is my tendency to obsess about things. I don't vocalize the obsession, but I think it. Even I don't know why.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

I don't even know how tall I am...
I think I'm like, 5 ft. 5 though....


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't even know how tall I am...
> I think I'm like, 5 ft. 5 though....


Shorty! :V


----------



## Machine (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Shorty! :V


To us, your weakest points are your ankles.

Prepare yourself.


----------



## Jaseface (May 6, 2013)

I confess I think I have gotten addicted to the Board Game Online.  It is the first online game I have played in like 3 years and I have found myself playing games for about 18 Hours straight.


----------



## Percy (May 6, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> I have found myself playing games for about 18 Hours straight.


That can't be healthy.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> That can't be healthy.



I've played video games for longer.
24 hours worth of Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy anyone?


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I've played video games for longer.
> 24 hours worth of Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy anyone?


Omg, no. Why would you do that?


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

I've played games for over 36 hours straight before.
Lol at 18 and 24 hours. Get on my level.


----------



## Percy (May 6, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I've played video games for longer.
> 24 hours worth of Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy anyone?


I love video games, but not THAT much.


----------



## Machine (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I've played games for over 36 hours straight before.
> Lol at 18 and 24 hours. Get on my level.


I'm on your level.

Sleep is for pussies anyway.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm on your level.
> 
> Sleep is for pussies anyway.


They're wimps. Want another pot of black coffee?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I've played games for over 36 hours straight before.
> Lol at 18 and 24 hours. Get on my level.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> They're wimps. Want another pot of black coffee?


The longest I have gone is a 7 hour run of system shock 2.


----------



## Machine (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> They're wimps. Want another pot of black coffee?


With the amount of Coke/Pepsi I drink, my bloodstream should be composed out of 100% caffeine.

Soda, music, and rage keeps me awake. Too bad the soda and music wasn't available to me during school days.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> The longest I have gone is a 7 hour run of system shock 2.


Pathetic. I've spent more time grinding in Pokemon.


Machine said:


> With the amount of Coke/Pepsi I drink, my bloodstream should be composed out of 100% caffeine.Soda, music, and rage keeps me awake. Too bad none of that shit was available to me during school days.


Sorry to hear about that. Soda was my good friend during my marathon, since my Kurig coffee machine died.


FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Challenge accepted.


Let's see you do it. No naps allowed. Breaks for chores/ bathroom/ food are allowed, but do not contribute to the total hourage.


----------



## Jaseface (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I've played games for over 36 hours straight before.
> Lol at 18 and 24 hours. Get on my level.



I am, I used to play games for 36+ hours at a time but 18 hours is the longest for an online game that I have played.  Most games that I will sit down and play for days on end are console games and computer games (just not online) I had a 4 day session with a friend playing Warcraft 2 on two computers that we linked together, and a 3 day session with one of the Legend of Zelda games.  Granted I did have bathroom breaks on those multiday sessions of gaming.


----------



## Machine (May 6, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Soda was my good friend during my marathon, since my Kurig coffee machine died.


Coffee is too bland for me, and drowning it in sugar doesn't help me.

Carbonation gives my tongue good feels.


----------



## Hydra (May 7, 2013)

Back in my more hardcore WoW days I would log on on Friday after work and log off on Monday for work.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 7, 2013)

Hydra said:


> Back in my more hardcore WoW days I would log on on Friday after work and log off on Monday for work.


----------



## Symlus (May 7, 2013)

Hydra said:


> Back in my more hardcore WoW days I would log on on Friday after work and log off on Monday for work.


...And that's why I don't play WoW. Along with the fact that I don't have money.


----------



## Aetius (May 7, 2013)

I think all of you are strange people.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I think all of you are strange people.


Can't argue with that. But who is most strange?


----------



## Fnoros (May 7, 2013)

I am in college and have never even so much as hugged anyone in a romantic fashion.
I enjoy anime, but almost never watch it, out of embarrassment.
I am afraid to put my full effort into anything, because I don't want to find out how dumb or untalented I really am.
I have only one friend that I ever see in real life, and I avoid them because they depress me. I want to help them, but I can't fix their problems.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 7, 2013)

There I was, on the ground, the hands of a transsexual with a narcissistic personality disorder, (Who believed that the 'Transsexual Goddess' had chosen her to be the first transsexual to carry a baby to term in an artificial womb( built like a football player, squeezing my neck as the life was slowly escaping my body.  She looked at me with evil eyes and told me that I would do whatever she said or else and that I would blink once if I understood and twice if I didn't.  I blinked three times.  I'm not sure what happened after, but as I have no memories until an hour or so after that, I assume I was beaten to the point of unconsciousness.

My nose is now slightly off center as a result and my head is turned to the right in every single photo of mine in an effort to hide that.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

I want to be cremated, and I want my ashes put into a firework.

They say, "Go out with a bang." I intend to do just thatâ€”posthumously.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm on your level.
> 
> Sleep is for pussies anyway.


Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm 5'3" and my height makes me want to die. :[



Thiiiisssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Thiiiisssssssssssssssssssssssss.


The upside is that no one notices you when you're short and quiet.


----------



## Symlus (May 7, 2013)

Hey, hey, I'm a fucking ninja, and I'm 6'0".


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 7, 2013)

I confess I forgot to tell Percy goodnight. :C


----------



## Hewge (May 7, 2013)

I confess my love for Mayonnaise.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 7, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Hey, hey, I'm a fucking ninja, and I'm 6'0".



You can't be a ninja if you're 6'0 bro. 

Unless of course you're ninjaing completely oblivious bumlets.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 7, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I confess my love for Mayonnaise.



Tastes so good, no? :V

Edit: Holy shit!! My 2000th post was a jab at both Mayo and Hewge.

I never would have guessed that last May.


----------



## Hewge (May 7, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Tastes so good, no? :V
> 
> Edit: Holy shit!! My 2000th post was a jab at both Mayo and Hewge.
> 
> I never would have guessed that last May.



Heck yeah it does! I like my Mayonnaise on just about everything. Licky licky good!

*Congratulions!*


----------



## Symlus (May 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 7, 2013)

lol I humbly accept the title of elder god with great reverance for faf and all its peoples. 

I absolve you all.


----------



## Rilvor (May 7, 2013)

I confess that I could never post any truthful confessions in a thread like this.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 7, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I confess that I could never post any truthful confessions in a thread like this.



Which one of the paradox brothers are you? :V


----------



## Rilvor (May 7, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Which one of the paradox brothers are you? :V



Let's go with the third one. He never showed up at all.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I am a gigantic furfag.


SerbiaStronggettingrapedbyabush.Jpeg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> With the amount of Coke/Pepsi I drink, my bloodstream should be composed out of 100% caffeine.



Shit I thought I was the only one like this. I drink so much coke I don't even know why I'm not fat.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (May 7, 2013)

I think the writing for the last two seasons of _Doctor Who _has been absolutely terrible.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> Coffee is too bland for me.


What are you? Casual? 

- My grandfather on my dad's side was a male model. 
- I like dupstep sometimes. 
- I actually kind of liked FFXIII



			
				ButterflyGoddess said:
			
		

> Edit: Holy shit!! My 2000th post was a jab at both Mayo and Hewge.


*bows in reverence*


----------



## PapayaShark (May 7, 2013)

I look at nudes on tumblr when I'm bored in class.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> I look at nudes on tumblr when I'm bored in class.


Whenever someone does that I just sit behind them quietly and go, "eh, I've seen better".  It normally scares the proverbial shit out of them.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shit I thought I was the only one like this. I drink so much coke I don't even know why I'm not fat.


WE ARE ONE.


----------



## Percy (May 7, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> I look at nudes on tumblr when I'm bored in class.


Which begs the question, what kind of nudes?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> Which begs the question, what kind of nudes?


Actually I was going to ask how does PapayaShark not get caught?

Actually I do have a serious confession, I've been agnostic for about a year now.  I'm a bit interested in Shintoism, not cause it comes from japan, but for the actual belief is interesting, just don't know where to start.  The reason why I haven't said anything to you folks is look at _*any*_ religion thread ever.  That's pretty bad when you come into a religion thread and see someone in the thread saying that any religious parents should go to prison and have their child taken away for child abuse for taking their kids to sunday school . . . and yes that did happen in a religion thread . . . and yes that is why we can't have nice things.

*edit*
Shit, my internet connection is about to go out cause they're working on the wires and won't be able to see the pending shitstorm.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> There I was, on the ground, the hands of a transsexual with a narcissistic personality disorder, (Who believed that the 'Transsexual Goddess' had chosen her to be the first transsexual to carry a baby to term in an artificial womb( built like a football player, squeezing my neck as the life was slowly escaping my body.  She looked at me with evil eyes and told me that I would do whatever she said or else and that I would blink once if I understood and twice if I didn't.  I blinked three times.  I'm not sure what happened after, but as I have no memories until an hour or so after that, I assume I was beaten to the point of unconsciousness.
> 
> My nose is now slightly off center as a result and my head is turned to the right in every single photo of mine in an effort to hide that.



What a coincidence; my nose is a bit bent from having my face repeatedly bashed into the floor. It was probably broken but I didn't really care at the time, so never got it checked out.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

Someone is having an affair on her husband with me. Can't say names yet, I won't be public about it until they end up divorcing, or perhaps just allot later.


----------



## Kosdu (May 7, 2013)

@CF

If I can get away being therian....

Just don't worry about it. Who here even knows anything of Shinto(Å?)?

Knowing you, it must be a good religion.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Someone is having an affair on her husband with me. Can't say names yet, I won't be public about it until they end up divorcing, or perhaps just allot later.



Why would you mention names in the first place?

It's not like people here would know them...


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Why would you mention names in the first place?
> 
> It's not like people here would know them...


 Point... Just due to the fact I have my face all over the place here I rather not take risks.


----------



## septango (May 7, 2013)

I hide women's clothing, and where it when I'm with my freinds


----------



## PapayaShark (May 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> Which begs the question, what kind of nudes?


Ones with penis.



CannonFodder said:


> Actually I was going to ask how does PapayaShark not get caught?



I sit on last row with my phone in my lap c:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Ones with penis.
> 
> 
> 
> I sit on last row with my phone in my lap c:



I remember when I accidentally porned in school. Of course everyone could see everything.

Also I'm afraid of opening my laptop in public because I have intense paranoia that something bad will come up. But it's always the login screen.

Ed: And by bad things I mean... nevermind


----------



## Percy (May 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I remember when I accidentally porned in school. Of course everyone could see everything.
> 
> Also I'm afraid of opening my laptop in public because I have intense paranoia that something bad will come up. But it's always the login screen.


I've never intentionally porned in school... though I have had moments where I've had some up on my phone due to forgetting to close the tab, and I'd have to scramble to close it, paranoid that someone would see.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> I've never intentionally porned in school... though I have had moments where I've had some up on my phone due to forgetting to close the tab, and I'd have to scramble to close it, paranoid that someone would see.



I'm pretty sure my last job I turned my laptop on, and there was cub porn on my large-screen monitor. WHOOPS!

Nobody saw it though, I don't think ;3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

Back in Highschool I fucked my teacher's twin sister. (Young teacher... first year at most)


----------



## Kosdu (May 7, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Back in Highschool I fucked my teacher's twin sister. (Young teacher... first year at most)


Cool story bro.

Anyways..... I am extradonarily careful with my checking of le good stuff.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Back in Highschool I fucked my teacher's twin sister. (Young teacher... first year at most)



Hey, nothing wrong with fucking older women in High School.

They are more experienced and you might learn a thing or two ;3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with fucking older women in High School.
> 
> They are more experienced and you might learn a thing or two ;3


Most def. She showed me how to use flexibility well. Though the teacher found out and basically failed my ass, It was an arts class where marking was subjective so she could do so with ease.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

I AM SECRETLY A VIRGIN


----------



## Rigby (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> What a coincidence; my nose is a bit bent from having my face repeatedly bashed into the floor. It was probably broken but I didn't really care at the time, so never got it checked out.



Who smashed your face into the floor? Neo-nazis?


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

I do not like dating black people. :V


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Who smashed your face into the floor? Neo-nazis?



Nah, it was a friend and "ex-business partner." We got in an argument relating to business.

He was twice as big as me, but I still managed to fish-hook him and split his cheek open.

Fun times.



Ozriel said:


> I do not like dating black people. :V



You racist! :V


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

The idea of being pregnant scares me, and I have doubts about how well my body could "handle it" in terms of coming out alive.

:<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> The idea of being pregnant scares me, and I have doubts about how well my body could "handle it" in terms of coming out alive.
> 
> :<



I have a similar fear. Like my hypothetical waifu will not be able to handle birthing my magnificent godlike babies and then die, leaving me alone with them.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I do not like dating black people. :V


Cuz White boys are niece? :V


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I have a similar fear. Like my hypothetical waifu will not be able to handle birthing my magnificent godlike babies and then die, leaving me alone with them.


Don't let them try bringing her back from the dead. Shit never ends well, man.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You racist! :V



I'm racist against my own race, yo. :V



Mokushi said:


> Cuz White boys are niece? :V



Mebbe. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm racist against my own race, yo. :V



you the whitest


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> you the whitest



I blame you guys.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I blame you guys.


Blame the elves. :V


----------



## Fox_720B (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> The idea of being pregnant scares me, and I have doubts about how well my body could "handle it" in terms of coming out alive.
> 
> :<



I confess that I thought Machine was male. :shock:


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 7, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ...Is it a bad thing I want to hurt my brother?


I tell you what:
Let's put your brother and my brother *facing* the same wall *and *hurt them.
My brother is also a *insert lots of awesomely offensive words* so... yeah.


----------



## Symlus (May 7, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> I tell you what:
> Let's put your brother and my brother in the same wall hurt them.
> My brother is also a *insert lots of awesomely offensive words* so... yeah.


I think something was lost in translation. Even if I had a shitty brother, I don't think I would want to entomb him in a wall.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 7, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I think something was lost in translation. Even if I had a shitty brother, I don't think I would want to entomb him in a wall.



In vs On problems :V Thanks for pointing that out :3


----------



## Kosdu (May 7, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> I tell you what:
> Let's put your brother and my brother *facing* the same wall *and *hurt them.
> My brother is also a *insert lots of awesomely offensive words* so... yeah.



Mikhal, I like poe too.

So, entomb then a wine cellar wall while laughing.


----------



## Kahoku (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm racist against my own race, yo. :V



What has the internet done?


----------



## Percy (May 7, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> What has the internet done?


Many, many things.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Blame the elves. :V



My elf looks like a Mexican. :V




Kahoku said:


> What has the internet done?



It isn't the internet, but what I see on a daily basis that set me off...If anything, the internet has ruined Disney movies....and some anime for me.


----------



## Rigby (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> The idea of being pregnant scares me, and I have doubts about how well my body could "handle it" in terms of coming out alive.
> 
> :<



whoa, you have a vagina? what's it like?


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Rigby said:


> whoa, you have a vagina? what's it like?



A penis with a gaping hole.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

I confess that there is nothing inside of me save for feces and discontent.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 7, 2013)

It makes no sense confessing what everyone already knows. But the lessons I learned from an M-to-F transsexual- about biology or genetics not being nearly as important as what you feel you are- influenced my decision to "switch sides". It had always been a mystery as to why I liked Baraka, soul music, and basketball and now I know. And I'm glad that the fandom will make it happen.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If anything, the internet has ruined Disney movies....and some anime for me.



It made Disney movies better for me, adding a whole new level of complexity ^^



DarrylWolf said:


> It had always been a mystery as to why I liked Baraka, soul music, and basketball and now I know. And I'm glad that the fandom will make it happen.



I find this amusing on many levels, as well.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I AM SECRETLY A VIRGIN


I.. I can't even look at you anymore. Blocked.

I confess that I'm not even that hateful of a person. Nor a bitch.
And sometimes, in my darkest moments, I look at pictures of dogs kissing.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I.. I can't even look at you anymore. Blocked.
> 
> I confess that I'm not even that hateful of a person. Nor a bitch.
> And sometimes, in my darkest moments, I look at pictures of dogs kissing.


Damn and I thought you where to be the fiesty one.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> My elf looks like a Mexican. :V


Well so much for that idea.


----------



## Zabrina (May 7, 2013)

...I love the taste of cold shower water, so occasionally...


After showering I'll groom all of the water off of my skin.

I'm almost as sick a furry as my sister.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 7, 2013)

While Mokushi is trying to be all 'PlayBoy' I'll share this secret.  Once upon a time Mokushi tried to pick me up on OkCupid.  Like, for reals.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2013)

I confess that I really hate most people.
No racism involved, I just hate a lot of people's personalities.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I confess that I thought Machine was male. :shock:


I get that a lot.



Rigby said:


> whoa, you have a vagina? what's it like?


Oh it's cool and all. Sitting to pee is legit.

For one week every month it bleeds like the elevator in _The Shining_, though.


----------



## Rigby (May 7, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that I really hate most people.
> No racism involved, I just hate a lot of people's personalities.



Jajajajaja keek

Totally tubular comment, broski. It's so witty and gnarly, dude! I tried to like it, brah, but I had a stroke on my way to clicking the "This!" button. Maybe when I have a full recovery, I'll "This!" your post (since it's so awesome).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> I get that a lot.



a chick with balls


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> a chick with balls


The balls are in my heart.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> The balls are in my heart.



No, they are on your chest.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2013)

I confess that I'm going to ignore Rigby's post, and post something else.
I'm actually kinda disturbed by the female reproductive system. I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT!!!! T.T


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that I'm going to ignore Rigby's post, and post something else.
> I'm actually kinda disturbed by the female reproductive system. I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT!!!! T.T



You stick your yoo-hoo  into her cha-cha...and...

I'm not your mother. Google it,  you lazy slob.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> No, they are on your chest.


They're bouncy.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that I'm going to ignore Rigby's post, and post something else.
> I'm actually kinda disturbed by the female reproductive system. I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT!!!! T.T


It's just a hole that leads to the uterus.

What is there to not understand? Doesn't the internet help out in that department?


----------



## Rigby (May 7, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that I'm going to ignore Rigby's post, and post something else.
> I'm actually kinda disturbed by the female reproductive system. I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT!!!! T.T



Ah, don't be so modest, learn to take a compliment!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm actually kinda disturbed by the female reproductive system. I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT!!!! T.T



how can you not

have you ever been to school


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> They're bouncy.
> 
> It's just a hole that leads to the uterus.
> 
> What is there to not understand? Doesn't the internet help out in that department?




I blame abstinence only.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> how can you not
> 
> have you ever been to school


The textbooks don't go into full detail about the mechanics of the clitoris. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> The textbooks don't go into full detail about the mechanics of the clitoris. :V



Well they should.

Who knows, it'd give rise to a new generation of moderately decent lovers.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I blame abstinence only.


Teenagers were fucking in the choir practice rooms at my high school all the time.



Gibby said:


> Well they should.
> 
> Who knows, it'd give rise to a new generation of moderately decent lovers.


_Mmmmm.._


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> Teenagers were fucking in the choir practice rooms at my high school all the time



Without condoms...?

They used to fuck behind the dumpster...a lot. 
Then again, my school taught people how to use birth control properly.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Without condoms...?


One guy I knew told me that he fingered a girl in there.

But judging from the amount of pregnant teens in the school, I'm going to assume... no.



> They used to fuck behind the dumpster...a lot.


Why can't these kids find more sanitary places to fuck.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Without condoms...?
> 
> They used to fuck behind the dumpster...a lot.
> Then again, my school taught people how to use birth control properly.



High school was terrible.

I remember chicks taking nude pics of themselves on their phones for their boyfriends and they ended up all over the place before long.

Actually that was kinda between cool/hilarious but other than that... eh.


----------



## Kosdu (May 7, 2013)

What kinda fool fucks behind a dumpster, man?


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> High school was terrible.
> 
> I remember chicks taking nude pics of themselves on their phones for their boyfriends and they ended up all over the place before long.
> 
> Actually that was kinda between cool/hilarious but other than that... eh.



Indeed. 

Anyone who said it was the best thing of their lives was probably too busy fucking and taking drugs to notice.




Kosdu said:


> What kinda fool fucks behind a dumpster, man?



It could've been worse..

. IT COULD'VE BEEN TWO PEOPLE FUCKING IN THE PLAY KITCHEN IN A LIBRARY. >:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> What kinda fool fucks behind a dumpster, man?



A horny one



Ozriel said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Anyone who said it was the best thing of their lives was probably too busy fucking and taking drugs to notice.



Yeah. I hated highschool. Kinda wish I wasn't amongst the nerd crowd though. Then I could be cool and explain to middle-aged men why their daughters are pregnant.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> What kinda fool fucks behind a dumpster, man?


Horny teenagers with nothing better to do.



Ozriel said:


> IT COULD'VE BEEN TWO PEOPLE FUCKING IN THE PLAY KITCHEN IN A LIBRARY. >:V


Well, at least there they wouldn't have to worry about some creepy dumpster hobo fapping to them.

...Hopefully.


----------



## Kosdu (May 7, 2013)

High school:

A lot of ignorant kids, a lot of hormones, and alot of dumb choices.

Enjoy your stay, parole is in 15 years.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> One guy I knew told me that he fingered a girl in there.
> 
> But judging from the amount of pregnant teens in the school, I'm going to assume... no.



You would assume if people don't use birth control they would at least have the common sense to pull out...

It's actually pretty effective. I confess, I speak from experience ;3


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You would assume if people don't use birth control they would at least have the common sense to pull out...



Nope. Not at all.

Go sit in a corner, ricky.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> High school:
> 
> A lot of ignorant kids, a lot of hormones, and alot of dumb choices.
> 
> Enjoy your stay, parole is in 15 years.


Or being a drifter with no marketable skills whatsoever.



Ricky said:


> You would assume if people don't use birth control they would at least have the common sense to pull out...


Either those boys suffered premature ejaculation, or common sense is totally over their heads.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Nope. Not at all.
> 
> Go sit in a corner, ricky.



WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS PUTTING ME IN TIME OUT

IT'S NO FAIR...  *sobs*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS PUTTING ME IN TIME OUT
> 
> IT'S NO FAIR...  *sobs*



2naughty4playtime


----------



## Hewge (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS PUTTING ME IN TIME OUT
> 
> IT'S NO FAIR...  *sobs*



Ozriel tried sending me to the cuddle chambers once... It's not just you, Ricky.

There there, sweet prince, there there... *pats gently*
*You will endure!*


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Okay, for my next confession...

This is kinda gross, but... I like...

Cyndi Lauper :<


----------



## Percy (May 7, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> High school:
> 
> A lot of ignorant kids, a lot of hormones, and alot of dumb choices.


I'll say that I was neither of those three in high school. I think.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Okay, for my next confession...
> 
> This is kinda gross, but... I like...
> 
> Cyndi Lauper :<


Her Google images look so punk.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'll say that I was neither of those three in high school. I think.



I'll say I'm not an ignorant kid, I do my best to keep my hormones in check, and fail usual, and I have made some dumb choices before.
But I would never have sex at school.


----------



## Percy (May 7, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'll say I'm not an ignorant kid, I do my best to keep my hormones in check, and fail usual, and I have made some dumb choices before.
> But I would never have sex at school.


My hormones never really raged during that time period. At least, not to the point where I was desperate to date someone.

They're still that way now, though I am dating now.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> My hormones never really raged during that time period. At least, not to the point where I was desperate to date someone.
> 
> They're still that way now, though I am dating now.



I don't date people at my school, I mean, I already have a boyfriend.
And all my female friends are jealous that _I_ have the hot guy!


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

This was rather recent.

>Normal fucking day
>Walking home, listening to music
>Car pulls up to side of the road next to me
>Someone's saying something
>Can't hear very well
>Look over
>WHAT THE FUCK
>Fat cholo faggot in scumbag hat and sunglasses staring at me
>Guy has dick in hand
>what the fuck what the fuck what the fuck
>Guy speeds off
>How I was, too stupid and freaked out to get the fucker's license place number
>Feel violated
>Call mom
>Wait for mom to pick me up
>Nearly vomit in car


----------



## septango (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> This was rather recent.
> 
> >Normal fucking day
> >Walking home, listening to music
> ...


lucky, no one jerks off to me 

but atleast you had visual aids :v


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

septango said:


> atleast you had visual aids :v


What.


----------



## septango (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> What.


 the meme pics, actually just ignore me


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

septango said:


> lucky, no one jerks off to me


Here's the kicker: I've got a twelve-year-old's physique.

So... yeah, not really lucky.



septango said:


> the meme picks, actually just ignore me


Uhhhh, 'kay.


----------



## Aetius (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> Teenagers were fucking in the choir practice rooms at my high school all the time.



People used to fuck outside my old dorm window.


----------



## septango (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> Uhhhh, 'kay.



lol, I'm just really strung out so i say stupid stuff


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> People used to fuck outside my old dorm window.


That's, like, a different form of wake-up sex.

An unsexy form of wake-up sex.


----------



## Aetius (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> That's, like, a different form of wake-up sex.
> 
> An unsexy form of wake-up sex.



Worst 4am alarm clock when you have 8am classes.

I confess I have terrible money management skills.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Worst 4am alarm clock when you have 8am classes.


My only familiarity with something like that is when my neighbor's cats would screw outside my window all night long and leave me staring at my ceiling because I SUCK AT SLEEPING LOL.

I also confess that I love ferrets, and I hope to get one someday.

I used to say, "They're like cats and rats mixed together." I was a weird child.


----------



## Aetius (May 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> My only familiarity with something like that is when my neighbor's cats would screw outside my window all night long and leave me staring at my ceiling because I SUCK AT SLEEPING LOL.


At least the cat sex doesn't invade your dreams. (Hopefully)


Machine said:


> I also confess that I love ferrets, and I hope to get one someday.
> 
> I used to say, "They're like cats and rats mixed together." I was a weird child.



Ferrets are pretty snazzy, shame they are banned in Comifornia.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> At least the cat sex doesn't invade your dreams. (Hopefully)


No dreams of pussy for me.




> Ferrets are pretty snazzy, shame they are banned in Comifornia.


WHO WOULD BAN FERRETS. D:


----------



## Benjaminhusky (May 7, 2013)

well,im a Messyfur(if you prefer Messyfur Lite)
and im madly addicted to one of our former moderators(Who is now a mod somwewhere else)
Fursuitophile...
shall i reveal more?


----------



## Aetius (May 7, 2013)

Benjaminhusky said:


> well,im a Messyfur(if you prefer Messyfur Lite)
> and im madly addicted to one of our former moderators(Who is now a mod somwewhere else)
> Fursuitophile...
> shall i reveal more?



FAF mod? Spill the beans. 



Machine said:


> WHO WOULD BAN FERRETS. D:



Red communists, that's who.


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Red communists, that's who.


Damn commies.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Benjaminhusky said:


> well,im a Messyfur(if you prefer Messyfur Lite)



We aren't all neat freaks, you know :roll:

Oh wait. You're talking about...

Never mind x.x



Benjaminhusky said:


> and im madly addicted to one of our former moderators(Who is now a mod somwewhere else)



You are addicted to SOMEONE?

How do you become addicted _to a person_?



Benjaminhusky said:


> Fursuitophile...



Okay, this should not be surprising at all, given the theme of the discussion board.

I'm sure like HALF the people here fall into that category.



Benjaminhusky said:


> shall i reveal more?



YES.

YES YOU SHOULD.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You are addicted to SOMEONE?
> 
> How do you become addicted _to a person_?



It's not actually that hard to do. Especially if you get attached easily.
Just talking to them is like a drug~

Trust me, I'm addicted to my boyfriend~


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 7, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> It's not actually that hard to do. Especially if you get attached easily.
> Just talking to them is like a drug~
> 
> Trust me, I'm addicted to my boyfriend~


ugh so cheesy


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> ugh so cheesy



I confess that I'm very cheesy and cliche, and I think letters are romantic~ <3


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> It's not actually that hard to do. Especially if you get attached easily.
> Just talking to them is like a drug~
> 
> Trust me, I'm addicted to my boyfriend~



I don't trust your use of the term 'addiction' here.

But... I see what you are getting at.


----------



## Percy (May 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> FAF mod? Spill the beans.


Yeah, you have to tell us now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 7, 2013)

I confess I don't mind a little bit of pudge on a guy.


----------



## Azure (May 7, 2013)

i confess, i am as pleased about things as i have been in the past few days


----------



## Fox_720B (May 8, 2013)

I confess that FAF is the primary threat to the timely completion of my college work. :grin:


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 8, 2013)

I confess that I talk way too much shit for my own good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> People used to fuck outside my old dorm window.



Keep bucket of cold water + open window

you can make up the rest



Butterflygoddess said:


> I confess I don't mind a little bit of pudge on a guy.



I'm quite the same, but with women. I mean like, a bit of squishiness isn't a bad thing just because pop music videos say so.


----------



## Aleu (May 8, 2013)

I'm really a female
:c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm really a female
> :c



_impossible_


----------



## Machine (May 8, 2013)

I confess that... I should be sleeping now.

Then I realized my phone wasn't charging and I came here after I plugged it in.

WHY CAN'T I LEAVE YOU.


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I confess I don't mind a little bit of pudge on a guy.



I confess that I do 

It's dumb, because it's usually HEALTHY to have some bodyfat.

I keep an open mind so I don't consider this a RULE or anything, but looking at my past 10 boyfriends...


----------



## Percy (May 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm really a female
> :c


FEMALE
FEEEMAAAALE


----------



## Hewge (May 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm really a female
> :c





Percy said:


> FEMALE
> FEEEMAAAALE



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ! ! !

*Proceeds to reflex kick Aleu in the face*


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2013)

Confession: I have one Hip-Hop artist on my Ipod...



Aleu said:


> I'm really a female
> :c



That's no secret. I can practically smell the estrogen on you.



Ricky said:


> I don't trust your use of the term 'addiction' here.
> 
> But... I see what you are getting at.



"Addicted to another person" is just a PC way of telling everyone "I'm a creep that'll sniff your dirty underwear and take pictures of you sleeping."


----------



## septango (May 8, 2013)

I spend too much time here


----------



## DrDingo (May 8, 2013)

I confess that I now use this site a lot for procrastination. Even now I have work due tomorrow I should be working on.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2013)

I confess that I think sergals are cool and if I ever changed from a fox I would be one.


----------



## Symlus (May 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that I think sergals are cool and if I ever changed from a fox I would be one.


Hell yeah, another sergal!
My main is still the sergal.


----------



## Seekrit (May 8, 2013)

I confess that I am simply too lazy to masturbate anymore, and have sincerely laughed at The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 8, 2013)

I actually like Some rap, but mostly it is just Everlast.


----------



## Kosdu (May 8, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> I actually like Some rap, but mostly it is just Everlast.



I have never listened to him aside from "Put Your Lights On" with Santana. It is a great song.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 8, 2013)

I confess that I sorta do like Felidae...I've watched it like 5 times. 

What's wrong with me? ;_;


----------



## Fox_720B (May 8, 2013)

I confess that Vore disturbs the crap out of me.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 8, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I have never listened to him aside from "Put Your Lights On" with Santana. It is a great song.


 [yt]THux1z6JSWQ[/yt]
DO IIIT.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Hell yeah, another sergal!
> My main is still the sergal.


Well technically I'm not another sergal, I just think they're cool. Silly landsharks.


Fox_720B said:


> I confess that Vore disturbs the crap out of me.


There's weirder out there. :V

I find diaper and adult baby stuff awkward as fuck.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2013)

Confession: I have a crush on a few users here.
No, I am not telling. >:V


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

I confess I am eating a Vietnamese sandwich right now.



Mentova said:


> There's weirder out there. :V
> 
> I find diaper and adult baby stuff awkward as fuck.



I have to admit, I also find ABDL stuff weirder than vore.

Vore would make sense to me SOMEWHAT from a dom/sub perspective.

The babyfur thing, as far as a fetish is concerned, is pretty far out there in terms of things I can relate to.

You know what's EVEN WEIRDER though? Sneeze and hiccup fetishes.

Those are just... I don't even...


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Confession: I have a crush on a few users here.
> No, I am not telling. >:V


TELL OR YOU'RE GETTING BANNED >:C


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> TELL OR YOU'RE GETTING BANNED >:C



YOU CAN'T BAN ME! >:C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Confession: I have a crush on a few users here.
> No, I am not telling. >:V



Ozzy-kun is it mi~~~~~~~~~~~



Mentova said:


> TELL OR YOU'RE GETTING BANNED >:C



FAF should vote if we want to see who Ozzy is crushing on, or Mentova's secret fetish. Then one of the mods gets temp-banned for whatever reason.


----------



## Aetius (May 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Confession: I have a crush on a few users here.
> No, I am not telling. >:V



We always knew it was me. 

The serbian power just makes me so sensual.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> We always knew it was me.
> 
> The serbian power just makes me so sensual.



DPRK > Filthy serbician


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> YOU CAN'T BAN ME! >:C



I CAN TRY DAMNIT!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I CAN TRY DAMNIT!



If you ban her, you must tell us your fetish in return.

Am I your fetish?


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Ozzy-kun is it mi~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> FAF should vote if we want to see who Ozzy is crushing on, or Mentova's secret fetish. Then one of the mods gets temp-banned for whatever reason.



FAFers get to choose the ban reason. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> FAFers get to choose the ban reason. :V



That would be the best

Though don't you guys get like a pre-set list of reasons to choose from?

Lets hope there's one for illegal/malicious activity


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> That would be the best
> 
> Though don't you guys get like a pre-set list of reasons to choose from?
> 
> Lets hope there's one for illegal/malicious activity


We can set custom ones too :V


----------



## Kalmor (May 8, 2013)

I've had secret valentine cards I've never answered/tried to find out who sent them because I'm that socially awkward.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> We can set custom ones too :V



Oh goodness, a custom FAF citizen's banreason would be a wonderful thing



Raptros said:


> I've had secret valentine cards I've never  answered/tried to find out who sent them because I'm that socially  awkward.



I'm so socially awkward, people would rather not send me one at all


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> We always knew it was me.
> 
> The serbian power just makes me so sensual.



> Serbian

> FDIC insured


... why don't I believe you, here? ;3


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I've had secret valentine cards I've never answered/tried to find out who sent them because I'm that socially awkward.



I only got one in highschool and I knew who it was from. She did it to be nice. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I only got one in highschool and I knew who it was from. She did it to be nice. :V



I'll send you a valentine's card if it makes you feel better

next year tho


----------



## Toshabi (May 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Confession: I have a crush on a few users here.
> No, I am not telling. >:V




Well, just to let you know, I love you desu yo.


----------



## Seekrit (May 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'll send you a valentine's card if it makes you feel better
> 
> next year tho



send him one if you want to hold hands or maybe put your penis in him


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

secretfur said:


> send him one if you want to hold hands or maybe put your penis in him



Perhaps we could hold penises as a compromise between the two


----------



## Aetius (May 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I only got one in highschool and I knew who it was from. She did it to be nice. :V



Only my parents gave me valentines cards (Nobody else would) :C 



Ricky said:


> > Serbian
> 
> > FDIC insured
> 
> ...



Uhh. Do not fear American little boy! It is merely a devilish trick created by the sultan.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Well, just to let you know, I love you desu yo.



I wuv u 2, Toshi-kun.


----------



## Seekrit (May 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Perhaps we could hold penises as a compromise between the two



I cannot speak for the Mentova, but dick grabbery might be acceptable.

LET US TO THE SHADOWS AND PRACTICE


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I cannot speak for the Mentova, but dick grabbery might be acceptable.
> 
> LET US TO THE SHADOWS AND PRACTICE



OH HO SECRETFUR INDEED


----------



## LemonJayde (May 8, 2013)

I let the dogs out.



And then I raped them. Cause I'm a furfag.


----------



## DrDingo (May 8, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I've had secret valentine cards I've never answered/tried to find out who sent them because I'm that socially awkward.


Something similar like that went down at our school, but it was sending roses to other people for Â£3. I'll admit that I hoped I wouldn't receive one. It would be awkward, as you said.


----------



## Kosdu (May 8, 2013)

I had sugar in class, was taught twerking, and did a ground twerk and walk twerk dance thing in class.

I'm not really a fan of it, but it was funny as hell.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2013)

My confession is that I really wish I spoke like Alan Ford.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that I think sergals are cool and if I ever changed from a fox I would be one.


One of us, One of us, One of us :V

I confess that I am a bit stoic and that I can be rather impulsive at times. Two irrelevant things, but have at you, thread.


----------



## Hydra (May 8, 2013)

I used to be hugely socially awkward, then I decided a few years ago I didn't care anymore and I would just be a giant asshole and tell everyone exactly what I was thinking whenever it seemed appropriate.  Or not.

And now people want to be my friend and gf and stuff; it makes me hate humanity sometimes.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2013)

I used to be hella shy when I was younger. I've started to get better with it, though I still can be kinda quiet sometimes around people I don't know super well.


----------



## Seekrit (May 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I used to be hella shy when I was younger. I've started to get better with it, though I still can be kinda quiet sometimes around people I don't know super well.



Still shy enough to not publicly express joy at Gibby's cock-handling proposal I see.

So cute when you want the D :3c


----------



## Zabrina (May 8, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I confess I don't mind a little bit of pudge on a guy.




I swear, I thought this said,

"I have a bit of pudge on gay."


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 8, 2013)

I confess that I believe the United States will fall one day.


----------



## Toshabi (May 8, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that I believe the United States will fall one day.




That's not a confession, that's fact. Try again.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 8, 2013)

I used to use sex as a means to block out personal issues of guilt and sorrow back in school, and tended to fuck away the pain as much as I could. I basically was a slut, I wanted to feel like I did something right so I gave pleasure.

Sounds like a fantastic thing... "getting laid allot" but it was a shallow empty crushing existence.

But then I grew the fuck up and became level headed and more of a jaded romantic who enjoys sex but it isn't the core of my personal identity as it was.


----------



## Machine (May 8, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that I believe the United States will fall one day.


Old news.

I confess the world will fall.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 8, 2013)

Machine said:


> Old news.
> 
> I confess the world will fall.



Everything ends. Just a matter of when.


----------



## Kosdu (May 8, 2013)

I'm suprised nobody commented on my booty-shaking.


----------



## Saga (May 8, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I'm suprised nobody commented on my booty-shaking.


BOOTY SHAKING?
WHERE?


----------



## Kosdu (May 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> BOOTY SHAKING?
> WHERE?



Wall and ground twerking in front of the class.

Stepped out with two girls to learn it in the hall (distracting classes) then performed for the class for shits and giggles.

I never booty danced or heard of twerking before today.
Don't like it for more than shits and giggles, the movement worries and it's not attractive.


----------



## Hewge (May 8, 2013)

I confess I've never owned a jar of Mayonnaise. :[


----------



## Symlus (May 8, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I confess I've never owned a jar of Mayonnaise. :[


But... You own Mayonaise's ass! :V


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 8, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> But... You own Mayonaise's ass! :V


This is disturbing on so many level's :V


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

I confess I had shin splints today, and I ran 3 1/2 miles on them anyway during lunch before I ate anything all day. I think they are worse now x.x


----------



## Aleu (May 8, 2013)

I confess I'm disappointed this thread didn't become juicier.


----------



## Symlus (May 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess I'm disappointed this thread didn't become juicier.


OH, IM SORRY THAT I DIDN'T PLEASE YOU ENOUGH. 

Should I head back into the cuddle chambers, mistress?


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess I'm disappointed this thread didn't become juicier.



I have plenty of things I want to add...

I just can't think of anything interesting that's legal :roll:


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 8, 2013)

I used to sneak into men's restrooms and take pictures next to the urinals.  (Our exchange student was curious what a men's restroom looked like, so that's what started it.)
I have a photo album.

Yes.  I am well aware how weird that was.


----------



## Hewge (May 8, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I used to sneak into men's restrooms and take pictures next to the urinals.  (Our exchange student was curious what a men's restroom looked like, so that's what started it.)
> I have a photo album.
> 
> Yes.  I am well aware how weird that was.



I confess I need a friend like you to make me do weird-fun things...


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I used to sneak into men's restrooms and take pictures next to the urinals.  (Our exchange student was curious what a men's restroom looked like, so that's what started it.)
> I have a photo album.
> 
> Yes.  I am well aware how weird that was.


As long as you made goofy poses this is hilarious


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 8, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I confess I need a friend like you to make me do weird-fun things...


Aw, Hewge. <33



Mentova said:


> As long as you made goofy poses this is hilarious



Of course. <3


----------



## Symlus (May 8, 2013)

I confess that I have done nothing significant or really interesting in my life. 

The most interesting thing that happened in my life is the fact that I've sprained both ankles at least 4 times each.


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

Often times, I paw so hard that I bleed >.>

That is actually a common occurrence.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 8, 2013)

I confess that I have a very large, very gay stash of things....


----------



## Percy (May 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Often times, I paw so hard that I bleed >.>
> 
> That is actually a common occurrence.


You like it rough, I see.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Often times, I paw so hard that I bleed >.>
> 
> That is actually a common occurrence.





FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that I have a very large, very gay stash of things....



I confess that this is getting weird as fuck.


----------



## Machine (May 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that this is getting weird as fuck.


I confess that I agree with you. ; A ;


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> You like it rough, I see.



I confess that I like it rough...
And that I have a hole where my crotch is in my shorts.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that this is getting weird as fuck.





Machine said:


> I confess that I agree with you. ; A ;



I confess that I've seen wierder.


----------



## Ricky (May 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> You like it rough, I see.



No, I just feel like I failed at life and everything if I don't uh... finish what I started.

I'm usually okay but sometimes I can go for hours and it gets FRUSTRATING to the point WHERE I AM RIPPING SKIN OFF.


----------



## Machine (May 9, 2013)

THIS IS A DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Machine (May 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> No, I just feel like I failed at life and everything if I don't uh... finish what I started.
> 
> I'm usually okay but sometimes I can go for hours and it gets FRUSTRATING to the point WHERE I AM RIPPING SKIN OFF.


OH DEAR GOD.

WELP.

I confess that I do naughty things, too.

That was the first and last time I ever stole a TV set.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> No, I just feel like I failed at life and everything if I don't uh... finish what I started.
> 
> I'm usually okay but sometimes I can go for hours and it gets FRUSTRATING to the point WHERE I AM RIPPING SKIN OFF.



Whut?!  You need to take a break for a bit, then go back at it. Don't go destroying yourself Ricky. 

Besides that building up stuff is actually a great technique.


----------



## Percy (May 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> No, I just feel like I failed at life and everything if I don't uh... finish what I started.
> 
> I'm usually okay but sometimes I can go for hours and it gets FRUSTRATING to the point WHERE I AM RIPPING SKIN OFF.


I NEED AN ADULT


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> I NEED AN ADULT



I'm an adult. ;3c


----------



## Rigby (May 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> No, I just feel like I failed at life and everything if I don't uh... finish what I started.
> 
> I'm usually okay but sometimes I can go for hours and it gets FRUSTRATING to the point WHERE I AM RIPPING SKIN OFF.



i can imagine it right now, you sitting there, getting down to business, then twenty minutes go by and you're still so far away "dammit! come on!" then it starts to hurt, not just a light burn, but deep down inside, it's telling you "no ricky, i'm empty, dont make me do it again! it's too soon!" oh but that wont stop you "IF I DONT CUM BLOOD RIGHT NOW THEN MY LIFE HAS NO FUCKING MEANING" you scream, literally ripping the flesh off your, uh, self (gotta keep it PG)

i dont think its healthy, but hey, as long as your life has meaning and you dont try to taste the red parts, you'll probably be fine


----------



## Machine (May 9, 2013)

I confess that I once saw a picture from Reddit saying, "Fapped and came into a napkin and this happened. I feel dizzy."

A Subway napkin... with bloodstains shooting across it.

; A ;


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> i can imagine it right now, you sitting there, getting down to business, then twenty minutes go by and you're still so far away "dammit! come on!" then it starts to hurt, not just a light burn, but deep down inside, it's telling you "no ricky, i'm empty, dont make me do it again! it's too soon!" oh but that wont stop you "IF I DONT CUM BLOOD RIGHT NOW THEN MY LIFE HAS NO FUCKING MEANING" you scream, literally ripping the flesh off your, uh, self (gotta keep it PG)
> 
> i dont think its healthy, but hey, as long as your life has meaning and you dont try to taste the red parts, you'll probably be fine



Now this ^ is the wierdest thing I've seen in a confession thread.


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 9, 2013)

Well this is getting awkward.

On another weird things Michele takes photos of topic confession, I kidnapped a lawn gnome (from this ladies yard who I kid you not had 100 of these suckers), took it on a road trip around town for the day, had the photos printed at the one-hour photo place, then returned it with a second copy of the photos in a baggy.

So I'm a kidnapper.
I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Machine (May 9, 2013)

I confess that while I think mice and rats are cute, I freak out when I see them. :<


----------



## Percy (May 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> (gotta keep it PG)


...I'm pretty sure that cumming blood is far from PG.


----------



## Machine (May 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> ...I'm pretty sure that cumming blood is far from PG.


LIFE IS A HORROR FILM DIRECTED BY DARIO ARGENTO.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> ...I'm pretty sure that cumming blood is far from PG.



Someone sig this quick.


----------



## Rigby (May 9, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I once saw a picture from Reddit saying, "Fapped and came into a napkin and this happened. I feel dizzy."
> 
> A Subway napkin... with bloodstains shooting across it.
> 
> ; A ;



it was probably a chick starting her period. i dont know why she'd take a napkin in there with her. I can't say that I know if that's even uncommon for girls to do when they "fap." for all I know, they bring food along with them into there, carry it in a picnic basket then in the middle of their fap sessions, have a meatball sub (only a six inch, you could probably fit a foot long in there if porn is an accurate portrayal of the female reproductive system, but i doubt a chick could eat an entire one in one sitting), then finish fapping, but on her way out, maybe she'll have the napkin hanging out of the picnic basket and accidentally get some blood on it from the dripping ceiling or something.

that'd make more sense



Percy said:


> ...I'm pretty sure that cumming blood is far from PG.



well that part was educational, it was bending the rules a little, but it was still PG


----------



## septango (May 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> No, I just feel like I failed at life and everything if I don't uh... finish what I started.
> 
> I'm usually okay but sometimes I can go for hours and it gets FRUSTRATING to the point WHERE I AM RIPPING SKIN OFF.



lol, I confess I thought Im the only one to have done that


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> i can imagine it right now, you sitting there, getting down to business, then twenty minutes go by and you're still so far away "dammit! come on!" then it starts to hurt, not just a light burn, but deep down inside, it's telling you "no ricky, i'm empty, dont make me do it again! it's too soon!" oh but that wont stop you "IF I DONT CUM BLOOD RIGHT NOW THEN MY LIFE HAS NO FUCKING MEANING" you scream, literally ripping the flesh off your, uh, self (gotta keep it PG)
> 
> i dont think its healthy, but hey, as long as your life has meaning and you dont try to taste the red parts, you'll probably be fine


you guys should bang


----------



## Machine (May 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> it was probably a chick starting her period. i dont know why she'd take a napkin in there with her. I can't say that I know if that's even uncommon for girls to do when they "fap." for all I know, they bring food along with them into there, carry it in a picnic basket then in the middle of their fap sessions, have a meatball sub (only a six inch, you could probably fit a foot long in there is porn is an accurate portrayal of the female reproductive system, but i doubt a chick could eat an entire one in one sitting), then finish fapping, but on her way out, maybe she'll have the napkin hanging out of the picnic basket and *accidentally get some blood on it from the dripping ceiling *or something.
> 
> that'd make more sense


What.

Girls don't fap, they shlick.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2013)

Alright guys lets... try to keep this from getting any more fucking gross than it is...

I confess that I've been fucking lonely recently. I hate being single. :V


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 9, 2013)

Machine said:


> What.
> 
> Girls don't fap, they shlick.


He's gay, give him a break.


----------



## Rigby (May 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> you guys should bang



I'm in a committed relationship though


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I'm in a committed relationship though


but you're so perfect for each other
like
your names even rhyme
bro
they rhyme


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Alright guys lets... try to keep this from getting any more fucking gross than it is...
> 
> I confess that I've been fucking lonely recently. I hate being single. :V



I confess I'm a 25 year old virgin. Feel better?


----------



## Rigby (May 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I confess I'm a 25 year old virgin. Feel better?



you should get laid
even if its really awkward and shit
you should do it at least once



Hinalle K. said:


> but you're so perfect for each other
> like
> your names even rhyme
> bro
> they rhyme



i wear diapers, he masturbates blood, it's not a good match


----------



## Percy (May 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Alright guys lets... try to keep this from getting any more fucking gross than it is...


I confess that it didn't gross me out as much as it should.


----------



## septango (May 9, 2013)

I confess percy's voice is kinda atractive


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> you should get laid
> even if its really awkward and shit
> you should do it at least once



I'm the romantic/sentimental type. I want my first to be special. And I actually am sorta kinda maybe hoping to have that very soon. 

;-; Godamnitt, I used to have a heart of stone.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> i wear diapers, he masturbates blood, it's not a good match


naah, really, I call that complementing each other. You two have the weirdest kinks.
Like. He's into cubs, you're into diapers. You've zoo tendencies, he's not exactly against it himself. 
Not to mention he makes some nice bucks too, you'd be settled for life.
I can even picture you two in bed and-  GOD NO GET THAT IMAGE OUT OF MY HEAAAD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> naah, really, I call that complementing each other. You two have the weirdest kinks.
> Like. He's into cubs, you're into diapers. You've zoo tendencies, he's not exactly against it himself.
> Not to mention he makes some nice bucks too, you'd be settled for life.
> I can even picture you two in bed and-  GOD NO GET THAT IMAGE OUT OF MY HEAAAD



It's no TAxIcen or CortoxXaerun...but I like it. 

I'm adding it to my list of FAF ships.


----------



## Ricky (May 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I can even picture you two in bed and-  GOD NO GET THAT IMAGE OUT OF MY HEAAAD



crinkle crinkle


----------



## septango (May 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's no TAxIcen or CortoxXaerun...but I like it.
> 
> I'm adding it to my list of FAF ships.


 oh boy we need a shipping thread


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's no TAxIcen or CortoxXaerun...but I like it.
> 
> I'm adding it to my list of FAF ships.


I confess I ship Butterflygoddess with Ricky for crackshipping.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I confess I ship Butterflygoddess with Ricky for crackshipping.



I'm actually intrigued at that one. XD What's the contrast?


----------



## Percy (May 9, 2013)

septango said:


> I confess percy's voice is kinda atractive


Oh stop it, you. x3


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2013)

I still wanna know Zeke's secrets.


----------



## Seekrit (May 9, 2013)

I confess maybe I use this place to vent the inane shite from my mind to make me more tolerable in real life. Also I say I hate puns, but love the burn they give so bad.


----------



## Kosdu (May 9, 2013)

I confess that if you do it until you bleed, you have problems.

Seriously, people. >.<


----------



## redhusky17 (May 9, 2013)

I confess once I had a nightmare where furs had a special diner,â€¦.and the food was me. I was running crazy in my town and nobody believed me furs wanted to eat me, + dogs where following me.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 9, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I confess that if you do it until you bleed, you have problems.
> 
> Seriously, people. >.<



Cant quit my estrogen :V


----------



## Fox_720B (May 9, 2013)

....alright..

I confess that my new girlfriend was much more furry than I was...and introduced me to some of the most exciting feral sex I've had in my life. Sometimes I love being a furry


----------



## Symlus (May 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> ....alright..
> 
> I confess that my new girlfriend was much more furry than I was...and introduced me to some of the most exciting feral sex I've had in my life. Sometimes I love being a furry


Was? Are you longer together?


----------



## Fox_720B (May 9, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Was? Are you longer together?



We're still together. By "was" I mean I've become more of a furry than I was when I met her. XD


----------



## Seekrit (May 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> We're still together. By "was" I mean I've become more of a furry than I was when I met her. XD



Not surprising, men will do some strange shit for sex.


----------



## septango (May 9, 2013)

I wish I was less masculine looking,

and yes, this is a good place for venting shit


----------



## Aleu (May 9, 2013)

I confess that I legitimately like Hot Topic.

I also enjoy mayonnaise. I put it on almost anything...including chili cheese dogs along with ketchup...now I'm really craving it.
I also enjoy ranch.

I hate berries of any kind:
Strawberry, blueberry, raspberry. You name it, I can't stand it.


----------



## Seekrit (May 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that I legitimately like Hot Topic.
> 
> I also enjoy mayonnaise. I put it on almost anything...including chili cheese dogs along with ketchup...now I'm really craving it.
> I also enjoy ranch.
> ...



Try mayo n' fries gurl, they're one thing the Dutch got right.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that I legitimately like Hot Topic.
> 
> I also enjoy mayonnaise. I put it on almost anything...including chili cheese dogs along with ketchup...now I'm really craving it.
> I also enjoy ranch.
> ...


Hey now, I agree that most berries are over rated, but don't diss strawberries!


I've slowly become more and more furfaggy over the years and it scares me. :C


----------



## Aleu (May 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Try mayo n' fries gurl, they're one thing the Dutch got right.


Oh I have and yes it is goood <3
Though some types of mayo is kinda..bleh.



Mentova said:


> Hey now, I agree that most berries are over rated, but don't diss strawberries!
> 
> 
> I've slowly become more and more furfaggy over the years and it scares me. :C


I'm not dissing strawberries. I just don't like them.

Also anyone here for a while could see your slow transformation :V


----------



## septango (May 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that I legitimately like Hot Topic.
> 
> I also enjoy mayonnaise. I put it on almost anything...including chili cheese dogs along with ketchup...now I'm really craving it.
> I also enjoy ranch.
> ...


lol, mayo on hot dogs is the best thing ever lets go get some and head to hot topic :v


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2013)

The majority of my wardrobe these days are made up of band shirts I've bought at shows.


----------



## Seekrit (May 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> The majority of my wardrobe these days are made up of band shirts I've bought at shows.



Dammit man, we need _numbers_ in order to judge you.

Though on the topic of clothing, I must confess I only wear the same five black tshirts. Because I'm boring.


----------



## Percy (May 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that I legitimately like Hot Topic.
> 
> I also enjoy mayonnaise. I put it on almost anything...including chili cheese dogs along with ketchup...now I'm really craving it.
> I also enjoy ranch.
> ...


...I'm the opposite of you then.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I hate berries of any kind:
> Strawberry, blueberry, raspberry. You name it, I can't stand it.



Have you tried blackberries? I find they're sweeter and doesn't give you that sour after taste some berries do.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 9, 2013)

I confess that I am one of the _many_ sad shits on Youtube that look up various instances of video game boob physics in action.


----------



## Seekrit (May 9, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I confess that I am one of the _many_ sad shits on Youtube that look up various instances of video game boob physics in action.



Has any game got it right yet? I ask because of reasons.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Has any game got it right yet? I ask because of reasons.



I don't think so, since the small amount of women that go on these types of videos usually say something along the lines of "Breasts don't work that way". 

I'd imagine they'd know best, lol. 

Deep down titties do not move in this fashion, and these guys went really deep in how they rendered them: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKuUzCq5qu8

I'd say we're about about five or ten years away from perfect vidya game boobs. 

I wonder if this counts as a fetish.


----------



## Seekrit (May 9, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I wonder if this counts as a fetish.



Rendered bouncing biddies? Sounds like a fetish to me. As they go it's not the worst of them.

It astounds me that game developers can put so much effort into making a game realistic, then mess up by adding zero-gravity tits.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Rendered bouncing biddies? Sounds like a fetish to me. As they go it's not the worst of them.
> 
> It astounds me that game developers can put so much effort into making a game realistic, then mess up by adding zero-gravity tits.



Goddamn it. I wanted to feel morally superior. :v

Maybe it has to do with technological limitations. I don't know anything about coding or how to make a game, but I remember someone saying rendering water was extremely difficult. Maybe it's like that?


----------



## Seekrit (May 9, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Goddamn it. I wanted to feel morally superior. :v
> 
> Maybe it has to do with technological limitations. I don't know anything about coding or how to make a game, but I remember someone saying rendering water was extremely difficult. Maybe it's like that?



Who needs morals when you can stare at tits all day?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Maybe it has to do with technological limitations. I don't know anything about coding or how to make a game, but I remember someone saying rendering water was extremely difficult. Maybe it's like that?


No, its because gamers are mostly young straight males and they are appealing to that audience. :V


I confess that I just got back from taking my college placement exam and did poor on the math portion so I'll have to take a per-algebra class. :C


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that I just got back from taking my college placement exam and did poor on the math portion so I'll have to take a per-algebra class. :C


Yup, getting furrier and furrier :V You start doing poor on exams. Then when you notice, you're already yiffin' in a suit.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Yup, getting furrier and furrier :V You start doing poor on exams. Then when you notice, you're already yiffin' in a suit.



I've always been hella bad at math. At least I scored high enough that I don't have to take any reading courses and if my essay is graded well I can start with college level english. :V


----------



## Symlus (May 9, 2013)

Poor Mentova. I'm somewhat good at math, provided that I have access to my Ti-83. No, I'm not joking, I don't want to calculate -log(14^47) by hand. 

In regards to English, I'm good at it. I'm able to write a complete essay with a well-developed argument in under 45 minutes.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 9, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Poor Mentova. I'm somewhat good at math, provided that I have access to my Ti-83. No, I'm not joking, I don't want to calculate -log(14^47) by hand.
> 
> In regards to English, I'm good at it. I'm able to write a complete essay with a well-developed argument in under 45 minutes.



I confess that I suck at English, and I hate writing essays, debates, etc.


----------



## Machine (May 9, 2013)

I confess that I haven't had vanilla pudding in years and I wish I had some.


----------



## Outcast (May 9, 2013)

I confess that I'm actually not a legitimate furry.

... Do take that with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 9, 2013)

I confess I find Machine a hell of allot more amusing then I ought too.


----------



## Machine (May 9, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I confess that I'm actually not a legitimate furry.
> 
> ... Do take that with a pinch of salt.


I'm not furry in the least.

I'm just here for the humor.



Mokushi said:


> I confess I find Machine a hell of allot more amusing then I ought too.


I confess that I think you're just the bee's knee. <3


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 10, 2013)

I confess that this has been my favorite website for awhile.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2013)

I confess that I'm secretly a hot chick


----------



## Machine (May 10, 2013)

I confess that my calves have been really tight since Wednesday because I did a fitness test and managed to run forty-three laps.

Mother. Fucking. OWWWWWWW. MAKE IT STOP.

My nose is stuffy, too. :<


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that my calves have been really tight since Wednesday because I did a fitness test and managed to run forty-three laps.
> 
> Mother. Fucking. OWWWWWWW. MAKE IT STOP.
> 
> My nose is stuffy, too. :<



I feel your pain >.<

I've had shin splints for a couple weeks now.

I don't think running several miles a day on them really helps :/

I guess my legs will just have to deal.

I'm running at least 3 miles today.


----------



## idejtauren (May 10, 2013)

I confess I just read this whole thread.

Also I hate pop/soda/anything carbonated.
And excessive amounts of cheese.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2013)

idejtauren said:


> Also I hate pop/soda/anything carbonated.
> And excessive amounts of cheese.



i h8 u

I drink carbonated stuff almost exclusively. And I _make_ cheese.

I'm sending you some cheese out of spite. _It's cheddar_.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2013)

You make cheese? Really? I admire you a lot more now, Gibby- and I already admired you to a questionably high level.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You make cheese? Really? I admire you a lot more now, Gibby- and I already admired you to a questionably high level.



Yes I am a cheesemaker's apprentice. Tis some fancy expensive stuff we make, we even put worcestershire sauce in some batches. Though I've had my hours reduced (and my pay raised hurrhurhrurhur) so I'm not that involved in the process anymore. Though it's good fun, very interesting stuff.

And thank you sir let us procreate immediately


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yes I am a cheesemaker's apprentice. Tis some fancy expensive stuff we make, we even put worcestershire sauce in some batches. Though I've had my hours reduced (and my pay raised hurrhurhrurhur) so I'm not that involved in the process anymore. Though it's good fun, very interesting stuff.
> 
> And thank you sir let us procreate immediately



I would love that job! Especially if it came with samples. :3 and if the cheese didn't use an animal-based rennet, because the digestive juices of calfs rather put me off.


----------



## idejtauren (May 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> i h8 u
> 
> I drink carbonated stuff almost exclusively. And I _make_ cheese.
> 
> I'm sending you some cheese out of spite. _It's cheddar_.



I like pizza though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I would love that job! Especially if it came with samples. :3 and if the cheese didn't use an animal-based rennet, because the digestive juices of calfs rather put me off.



There are samples involved! It's actually a pretty good part-time job now as the company is lovely. We had chocolate cake for lunch one day and wine on the other. And of course, free cheese. There's also a "cheese of the day" every day, and everyone has the opportunity to try some cheese they've never heard of before, sometimes foreign. 

Dunno if the rennet is animal-based though, but I wouldn't be surprised. The stuff's still nice an' all.


----------



## Seekrit (May 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yes I am a cheesemaker's apprentice.



Man that is _awesome_. That sentence must be a joy to say, because cheese.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 10, 2013)

I confess that I am a cheese fiend...and that I add at least two extra cheese varieties to anything that already has cheese on it when I cook at home. I also confess to being a pretty darn good cook.

I am also addicted to Tapatio sauce.


----------



## Dreaming (May 10, 2013)

Okay I'll confess, I exaggerate all the god damn time


----------



## Seekrit (May 10, 2013)

I just bought games I already own for Desura on Steam because dammit there _must_ be order.

Consolidate. Fucking. Everything.


----------



## Mentova (May 10, 2013)

I crush too easily. :C


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I crush too easily. :C



I'm the opposite then.
I can only crush on someone if I know them well.


----------



## EloeElwe (May 10, 2013)

I'm in love with someone who is 2500 miles away, and it kills me that I may never meet him!


----------



## Khopesh (May 10, 2013)

I accidentally became a dildo for someone in an online role play. I love it. :/


----------



## septango (May 10, 2013)

EloeElwe said:


> I'm in love with someone who is 2500 miles away, and it kills me that I may never meet him!


I was once head over heels for a waifu, so it could be worse


----------



## Azure (May 10, 2013)

i once at a whole bag of crackers so old, they weren't crispy anymore


----------



## Machine (May 10, 2013)

Azure said:


> i once at a whole bag of crackers so old, they weren't crispy anymore


I've done this countless times. :[


----------



## septango (May 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I've done this countless times. :[



why dont they mold before they get like that, they do here


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2013)

Khopesh said:


> I accidentally became a dildo for someone in an online role play. I love it. :/



wat




FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm the opposite then.
> I can only crush on someone if I know them well.



I mean I usually get to know them first, but I still crush easily. :V

I wish I was asexual sometimes >_>


----------



## Khopesh (May 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> wat



I'M SORRY, I WASN'T AWARE THAT THIS WAS THE SHAMING THREAD.

(kidding)


----------



## septango (May 11, 2013)

also, why cant you meet them?


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

septango said:


> why dont they mold before they get like that, they do here


The crackers I normally eat are Ritz crackers or Club crackers. They suck nuts when they're not crispy. :c


----------



## Conker (May 11, 2013)

I've a confession: I'm drunk on martinis. 

THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## Percy (May 11, 2013)

Conker said:


> I've a confession: I'm drunk on martinis.
> 
> THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOD.


How many have you had?


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2013)

I tend to have a crush on the worst types of people to have a crush on.


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I wish I was asexual sometimes >_>



oh god, why :/


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2013)

Ricky said:


> oh god, why :/



Cause then I wouldn't have to worry about my high sex drive and occasional bouts of loneliness! :V


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

EloeElwe said:


> I'm in love with someone who is 2500 miles away, and it kills me that I may never meet him!



I think I know that feel :c



Mentova said:


> Cause then I wouldn't have to worry about my high sex drive and occasional bouts of loneliness! :V



You have two hands. Pick one :v


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Cause then I wouldn't have to worry about my high sex drive and occasional bouts of loneliness! :V



You just gotta find yourself a couple of 'playful' friends >;3


----------



## Calemeyr (May 11, 2013)

I am of the opinion that most furries don't know what animals look like outside canids, felids, bunnies, horses, and dragons. Wanna make a bat? Take a wolf and give him wings. A goat? Mix a rabbit and a wolf and give her hooves. Yeah, seeing all these animals with dog noses makes me laugh.

So yes, I confess that I am a furry who actually knows what a goat or bat looks like, and will attempt to (gasp) read up on anatomy to make my art better. That and...well, I kinda liked the first Resident Evil movie.


----------



## Demensa (May 11, 2013)

I confess that there's a murry-purry-furry side to me hidden deep down, that seems to rise closer to the surface with every passing day.

..._It scares me_


----------



## Hewge (May 11, 2013)

I confess I have a crush on someone from these forums.

I also confess it's 3am and I'm really tired.


----------



## Saga (May 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I confess I have a crush on someone from these forums.


What should we name our adopted babies HEWGEY-POO?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 11, 2013)

I can't stand flamboyant gays and girly men creep me the fuck out along with the obnoxious gay pride shit that contaminated the furry fandom.


----------



## Percy (May 11, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I can't stand flamboyant gays and girly men creep me the fuck out along with the obnoxious gay pride shit that contaminated the furry fandom.


But why?


----------



## AlexInsane (May 11, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I can't stand flamboyant gays and girly men creep me the fuck out along with the obnoxious gay pride shit that contaminated the furry fandom.



I'm not fond of them either - they think they're proving a point by having gay Mardi Gras or whatever, but in reality it's just a public gay orgy. Several times a year.


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm not fond of them either - they think they're proving a point by having gay Mardi Gras or whatever, but in reality it's just a public gay orgy. Several times a year.



Then you say you don't like them and you're a homophobe. Funny world.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I am of the opinion that most furries don't know what animals look like outside canids, felids, bunnies, horses, and dragons. Wanna make a bat? Take a wolf and give him wings. A goat? Mix a rabbit and a wolf and give her hooves. Yeah, seeing all these animals with dog noses makes me laugh.
> 
> So yes, I confess that I am a furry who actually knows what a goat or bat looks like, and will attempt to (gasp) read up on anatomy to make my art better. That and...well, I kinda liked the first Resident Evil movie.



Bat faces don't look good. 





Unless they're megabats, which look canid anyway. 

I do think goats are underappreciated though.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Then you say you don't like them and you're a homophobe. Funny world.



I'm gay myself. I just think the gay community should act like mature adults instead of college frat boys during Spring Break.


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm gay myself. I just think the gay community should act like mature adults instead of college frat boys during Spring Break.



I have the unfortunate situation of being straight, so it doesn't go down too well. I just think men should be manly and not little princesses.


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

I get Japanese synth pop and anime intro/outro music stuck in my head easily. :<


----------



## Percy (May 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I have the unfortunate situation of being straight, so it doesn't go down too well. I just think men should be manly and not little princesses.


I personally find flamboyancy to be pretty strange, but I suppose if it makes them happy, it's all good.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 11, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm not fond of them either - they think they're proving a point by having gay Mardi Gras or whatever, but in reality it's just a public gay orgy. Several times a year.


 They wanna be treated like normal people, yet they are the ones trying to be different and are obnoxious. Sometimes they act more feminine than woman, no shit. Sometimes I wonder, why gay guys like the guys that have the gurlyness so much, why don't they just date a girl? Same with lesbians trying to be guys. LOL XP. Why do these people have to act like freaks in order to show that they are gay? They always have to throw in your face in some sort of way, than expect to be accepted by people, and if you are creeped out by it, you are a horrible person some how. Would you call this peer pressure?

If you look at user pages on furaffinity, they are so obnoxious about their sexuality, I mean like almost every fucking page, they announce that they are gay and post pride shit. I don't like how they turned a group of human based animals into some kind of LGBT organization.


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> They wanna be *treated like normal people, yet they are the ones trying to be different and are obnoxious.* Sometimes they act *more feminine than woman*, no shit. Sometimes I wonder, why gay guys like the *guys that have the gurlyness so much*, why don't they just *date a girl?* *Same with lesbians trying to be guys.* LOL XP. *Why do these people have to act like freaks in order to show that they are gay?* They always have to *throw in your face in some sort of way, than expect to be accepted by people,* and* if you are creeped out by it, you are a horrible person some how.* Would you call this peer pressure?
> 
> *If you look at user pages on furaffinity, they are so obnoxious about their sexuality, I mean like almost every fucking page, they announce that they are gay and post pride shit. I don't like how they turned a group of human based animals into some kind of LGBT organization.*


You should stop making generalizations.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 11, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm not fond of them either - they think they're proving a point by having gay Mardi Gras or whatever, but in reality it's just a public gay orgy. Several times a year.



The positive effects of Gay Pride disagree with you, faggot.

As for confessions, I think I'm psychotic and that I'm going to suffer from vascular dementia sometime soon. I'm also very confortable with death (both of myself and others, though I am not confortable with murder), extremist behaviour and violence for a greater cause. I also think hypocrisy is worse than murder.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You just gotta find yourself a couple of 'playful' friends >;3


I had a local guy offer some once, but he was a manipulative creeper. :V


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Percy said:


> I personally find flamboyancy to be pretty strange, but I suppose if it makes them happy, it's all good.



What I define as 'manly' is being strong and honorable. A man can be as flamboyant as he wants as long as he has these qualities. I don't know if I can explain any better, but at times it's as if the FABULOUS Brigade thinks being gay gives you an excuse to be unmanly. I can't speak for women, since I have boy parts.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 11, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> They wanna be treated like normal people, yet they are the ones trying to be different and are obnoxious. Sometimes they act more feminine than woman, no shit. Sometimes I wonder, why gay guys like the guys that have the gurlyness so much, why don't they just date a girl? Same with lesbians trying to be guys. LOL XP. Why do these people have to act like freaks in order to show that they are gay? They always have to throw in your face in some sort of way, than expect to be accepted by people, and if you are creeped out by it, you are a horrible person some how. Would you call this peer pressure?
> 
> If you look at user pages on furaffinity, they are so obnoxious about their sexuality, I mean like almost every fucking page, they announce that they are gay and post pride shit. I don't like how they turned a group of human based animals into some kind of LGBT organization.



This from the guy who throws his foot fetish in almost every thread he enters. 

oh sweet Irony...i still drink to your health.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

I confess that I don't really know how to make friends


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

Metal if you expect other people to tolerate your own unconventional tweaks, the least you can do is grant others the same.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I confess that I don't really know how to make friends



Neither do I. Studies show that the number of people who don't is quite high anyways.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I had a local guy offer some once, but he was a manipulative creeper. :V



I'm just too untrustworthy to go anywhere with another guy, unless I know the person for like, a year. 

as for the gay feminine talk, I don't see anything wrong with femininity. I don't mean Rupaul's drag race feminine, I just mean scrawny guys who couldn't pull off manly if they tried. I try to understand that sometimes, feminine gay guys are just gay guys who happen to be feminine. I don't see them _trying _too hard to be something they're not. you can see in some of these people that it can't be helped.


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Milo said:


> I'm just too untrustworthy to go anywhere with another guy, unless I know the person for like, a year.
> 
> as for the gay feminine talk, I don't see anything wrong with femininity. I don't mean Rupaul's drag race feminine, I just mean *scrawny guys who couldn't pull off manly if they tried*. I try to understand that sometimes, feminine gay guys are just gay guys who happen to be feminine. I don't see them _trying _too hard to be something they're not. you can see in some of these people that it can't be helped.



Being manly isn't the same as being physically strong. MANLY SPIRIT MY BOY.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Being manly isn't the same as being physically strong. MANLY SPIRIT MY BOY.



I added in the scrawny part to accentuate my sentence. to add in the SPICE. a spicy sentence


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Milo said:


> I added in the scrawny part to accentuate my sentence. to add in the SPICE. a spicy sentence



Now all I can think about are spicy boys. Goddammit.


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Being manly isn't the same as being physically strong.



It's a Venn diagram.

They certainly have to do with each other.


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Ricky said:


> It's a Venn diagram.
> 
> They certainly have to do with each other.



Don't lift me bro D:

I'm not saying physically strong people aren't manly. You can be buff and manly, or buff and bring shame to the very penis you possess.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Being manly isn't the same as being physically strong. MANLY SPIRIT MY BOY.



The virtuous qualities associated with a manly spirit; bravery, resolve, optimism, pragmatism, frankly have nothing inherently manly about them.


----------



## Aetius (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I confess that I don't really know how to make friends



You can be my "Furriend". (That was painful to say)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> You can be my "Furriend". (That was painful to say)



we are furriends tho

breast frend


----------



## Percy (May 11, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> You can be my "Furriend". (That was painful to say)


He said a furry term, what has the world some to


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 11, 2013)

Percy said:


> He said a furry term, what has the world some to


Don't be so hurrd on him. He's one of us after all.


----------



## Aetius (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> we are furriends tho
> 
> breast frend



Awesome.

Let's typefuck.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2013)

I confess I've adopted an interest in feet from someone else.

nothing fetish-wise. but I'm ashamed


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

I always thought it was 'fur-friend' Fur-end is clumbsy.



Milo said:


> I confess I've adopted an interest in feet from someone else.
> 
> nothing fetish-wise. but I'm ashamed



Hmmm I wonder who. x3


----------



## DKitty (May 11, 2013)

Since this is a confession thread...

I am saving my celibacy for Sheamus. (Don't believe any third-party sites saying he isn't single, it's been confirmed by two interviews that he is)


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The virtuous qualities associated with a manly spirit; bravery, resolve, optimism, pragmatism, frankly have nothing inherently manly about them.



Whoever said they did? They're just the things that go into making a man. 'Manly' is just shorthand. Most of them apply to women as well I'd imagine, but I'm in no position to make that claim.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Whoever said they did? They're just the things that go into making a man. 'Manly' is just shorthand. Most of them apply to women as well I'd imagine, but I'm in no position to make that claim.



I feel that 'manly' is asserted as if those qualities are part of a macho attitude sometimes or more specifically as if someone who does not describe to a macho attitude is unlikely to attain them and is deserving of derogation that would otherwise be used misogynistically. 

I'm not accusing you of this, but it's a trend I believe I've noticed beneath the surface sometimes.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 11, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> This from the guy who throws his foot fetish in almost every thread he enters.
> 
> oh sweet Irony...i still drink to your health.


 People tell me what they don't like about me, in fact they say my fetishes are gross and tell me off for other stupid shit over the years and completely avoid me, when I've been nice to them. It's their opinion and I don't give a shit as much anymore, because I know those people can't change just because I want them to. I don't like when people force me to feel a certain way about other people, because you can't expect me to just change either. 

So who cares if I told people many times about my foot fetishes? Tell me I'm gross. Just because I have an opinion about certain people or feel a certain way, doesn't mean I can't express it, just like the people who tell me about how my ways of life or fetishes are fucked up or weird. Have I stopped them from saying shit? Nope. 



Also, I throw my foot fetish in every thread, really? That's another thing I can't stand, is when people make false claims about me or what I do. People know about my foot fetish a few times on here, and it some how interprets in your head that I announce it in every thread?


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel that 'manly' is asserted as if those qualities are part of a macho attitude sometimes or more specifically as if someone who does not describe to a macho attitude is unlikely to attain them and is deserving of derogation that would otherwise be used misogynistically.
> 
> I'm not accusing you of this, but it's a trend I believe I've noticed beneath the surface sometimes.



I confess that your use of language confuses me. Do you talk like that IRL?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess that your use of language confuses me. Do you talk like that IRL?



Yes.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> People can tell me what they don't like  about me, in fact they say my fetishes are gross and tell me off for  stupid shit over the years when I've been nice to them. It's their  opinion and I don't give a shit as much anymore. I don't like when  people force me to feel a certain way about other people, because you  can't expect people to just change. I hate living in a world where  people expect you to be nice all the time when I have already done that,  yet they can say whatever shit they want, well, they can, so let me do  the same!



Metal, neither you or femmish gays are gross and nobody is justified to make childish comments in _either _direction. 
Setting a good example on your part is, as ever, the best way to be sure of reciprocation.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes.



Is your name C-3PO?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Is your name C-3PO?



C-P3O would have said 'subscribe' instead of 'describe' in that comment I just made. 

The way I speak is full of mistakes.


----------



## Kalmor (May 11, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes.


Voice chat with you will be interesting then. I'd probably have to ask you to repeat whole paragraphs multiple times.

I'm guessing you got an A* in your GCSE English exam.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> C-P3O would have said 'subscribe' instead of 'describe' in that comment I just made.
> 
> The way I speak is full of mistakes.



I'm disappointed and heartbroken now :'[


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Voice chat with you will be interesting then. I'd probably have to ask you to repeat whole paragraphs multiple times.
> 
> I'm guessing you got an A* in your GCSE English exam.



Yes. Although I made a point of always arguing the opposite of what most students would, which gets you more marks because the examiners get dead tired of marking identical essays.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

I should do my GCSEs again. I got a B for my English GCSE and that was over three years ago. Which is kind of a long time ago, and I've only improved since then. Might as well update my grade to better reflect how I am now, you know? I also want to re-take my maths GCSE as well.

If you ask me, high school is a shitty time and place for a set of exams so crucial.

Plus I'd like to go back into education just 'cause.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 11, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> People can tell me what they don't like about me, in fact they say my fetishes are gross and tell me off for stupid shit over the years when I've been nice to them. It's their opinion and I don't give a shit as much anymore. I don't like when people force me to feel a certain way about other people, because you can't expect people to just change. I hate living in a world where people expect you to be nice all the time when I have already done that, yet they can say whatever shit they want, well, they can, so let me do the same!



"Dem girly ass fggts should change and ppls shouldt dress as opposite sex!111! Darn those freaky femmefags and butch dyke queers!1!!!
"Omg stap juding me for my fetishes when Im being nice and I dont expect ppl to change!1!!"

wat


----------



## Kalmor (May 11, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes. Although I made a point of always arguing the opposite of what most students would, which gets you more marks because the examiners get dead tired of marking identical essays.


Thanks for the tip. In my first controlled assessment I got an A but it was on the lower end of the range. I still have a year and a bit left before the main exams...


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2013)

I fucking love the Beastie Boys.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Thanks for the tip. In my first controlled assessment I got an A but it was on the lower end of the range. I still have a year and a bit left before the main exams...



Don't take it too literally of course. x3 Examples would be when you're asked to review a new type of school or pretend to be writing a letter to the council. 

Almost all students take negative and angry views, pretending to be stuck-up insufferable kill-joys who don't want a school which has no rules or a motorcycle festival in their home town.


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

I sing in and out of the shower.

I use my hairdryer as a mic when I get out.


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I fucking love the Beastie Boys.



Oh, HELL yeah XD

My confession of the day -

I broke down and told a friend I'd go to Frolic with him tonight, so I'm going to be around a bunch of drunk furfags >.>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I broke down and told a friend I'd go to Frolic with him tonight, so I'm going to be around a bunch of drunk furfags >.>



u gona get loved tenderly


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Thanks for the tip. In my first controlled assessment I got an A but it was on the lower end of the range. I still have a year and a bit left before the main exams...



Better advice would be to do what everyone else does. You're not trying to prove your intelligence or that you're different; you're there to demonstrate your grasp of the English language. Use what you've been taught and you'll do fine. If the side of the argument you disagree with is the easiest to make a solid case for, choose that instead. The examiners don't care about your opinions, they're only interested in your language skills and if you can use them to construct a logical argument.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Better advice would be to do what everyone else does. You're not trying to prove your intelligence or that you're different; you're there to demonstrate your grasp of the English language. Use what you've been taught and you'll do fine. If the side of the argument you disagree with is the easiest to make a solid case for, choose that instead. The examiners don't care about your opinions, they're only interested in your language skills and if you can use them to construct a logical argument.


You are of course right. You just want to avoid cookie-cut angry responses that are really boring. Writing something interesting that holds attention is part of your language skills.


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> u gona get loved tenderly



Trust me, I can't get *that* drunk ;3


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You are of course right. You just want to avoid cookie-cut angry responses that are really boring. Writing something interesting that holds attention is part of your language skills.



While I'm fond of letting anger show in forum posts, showing any at all in an exam setting is something no one should do. I always imagined myself writing a presentation instead of an essay, to stop my emotions from showing too much. I wouldn't shout generic angry statements during a presentation, so I don't write them in essays.


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

I put on my goggles and I took a look around the internet. (LOL FA FRONT PAGE)

FAF has my name on it now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I put on my goggles and I took a look around the internet. (LOL FA FRONT PAGE)
> 
> FAF has my name on it now.



Drawing with this thing is awkward >:[

Though your drawlin' is pretti


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Drawing with this thing is awkward >:[
> 
> Though your drawlin' is pretti


I didn't draw the ponies and stuff. I tried to draw nice with my tablet, but the lines came out very blocky.

I got mad.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I didn't draw the ponies and stuff. I tried to draw nice with my tablet, but the lines came out very blocky.
> 
> I got mad.



I'm just drawing on avatars and sigs now

don't mind mi


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm just drawing on avatars and sigs now
> 
> don't mind mi


I gave my avatar thick-rimmed glasses and a joint lol.


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I gave my avatar thick-rimmed glasses and a joint lol.



What immature person drew the red drick and rainbow cum on the horse?


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

I just made FAF cooler.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I gave my avatar thick-rimmed glasses and a joint lol.



It shows totally out-of-place for me for some reason :[

Though you can see my opinion on the beastie boys. Is it in the spot it should be?


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It shows totally out-of-place for me for some reason :[
> 
> Though you can see my opinion on the beastie boys. Is it in the spot it should be?



Oh wow did that show up in real-time? I scrolled up and it started to appear letter by letter.

I confess I'm going to buy a tablet, if only to draw all over this forum.


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It shows totally out-of-place for me for some reason :[


Odd.



> Though you can see my opinion on the beastie boys. Is it in the spot it should be?


Teehee.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2013)

I confess I am secretly ironic


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Oh, HELL yeah XD
> 
> My confession of the day -
> 
> I broke down and told a friend I'd go to Frolic with him tonight, so I'm going to be around a bunch of drunk furfags >.>


Can I come too?


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

I never look at the Westboro Baptist Church website, but when I do, it's with Goggles on.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

I confess that the drawing of rigby is excellent

I also confess that not knowing who is who with goggles on is scary


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I confess that the drawing of rigby is excellent
> 
> I also confess that not knowing who is who with goggles on is scary


Color coordination might help. <3

I write in black because I'm hip and edgy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> Color coordination might help. <3
> 
> I write in black because I'm hip and edgy.



I'll have to go with thin black writing I guess. I've been doing that plenty already whilst you went bold. Toshi is pink, rite? And who is green? BUT WHO WAS BLUE


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

We should make a thread just for this lol.


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'll have to go with thin black writing I guess. I've been doing that plenty already whilst you went bold. Toshi is pink, rite? And who is green? BUT WHO WAS BLUE



I was all of them actually. I lek de culers.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> We should make a thread just for this lol.



We need to leave secret comments that would get us banned otherwise



secretfur said:


> I was all of them actually. I lek de culers.



I think I might change colourgh. I wanna be thick and bold and strong. Might go red.

Edit: Fuck's sake I've bugged or something. Can't see our gang's fine artism at work anymore.


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think I might change colourgh. I wanna be thick and bold and strong. Might go red.



Aw everything went away. My scat duck masterpiece :c


----------



## Azure (May 11, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Oh, HELL yeah XD
> 
> My confession of the day -
> 
> I broke down and told a friend I'd go to Frolic with him tonight, so I'm going to be around a bunch of drunk furfags >.>


when i come back, we should go together. so i can pickpocket them and sell them stuff and things and things and stuff. fuck socializing :V


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2013)

Azure said:


> when i come back, we should go together. so i can pickpocket them and sell them stuff and things and things and stuff. fuck socializing :V



I just want an excuse to get drunk ;3


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

Sites I've drawn on so far are the West-whore-O Faptist Durrch, Google Translate, FAF, and Cracked, but someone erased my picture proclaiming my love for Michael Swaim.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> Sites I've drawn on so far are the West-whore-O Faptist Durrch, Google Translate, FAF, and Cracked, but someone erased my picture proclaiming my love for Michael Swaim.



I'm only drawing on FAF

I DONT LIKE CHANGE


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

We need a static webpage otherwise everything will just disappear. Someone find a needlessly long wikipedia article NOW.


----------



## Azure (May 11, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I just want an excuse to get drunk ;3


you dont need excuses for that. you just need $5 and the arab store


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm only drawing on FAF
> 
> I DONT LIKE CHANGE


It's 'kay, bby.


----------



## Machine (May 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> We need a static webpage otherwise everything will just disappear. Someone find a needlessly long wikipedia article NOW.


Ask and ye shall receive.

GO GO GO.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I just want an excuse to get drunk ;3




I'm still too afraid to get drunk. 

I'm boring as fuck.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2013)

I confess I leave the drawing spree to go to the bed

~gnight broes~


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I confess I leave the drawing spree to go to the bed
> 
> ~gnight broes~



When you come back let's draw the Bayuex Tapestry. Nite Gibster.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 11, 2013)

My dick is small. I wasn't joking.


----------



## Hewge (May 11, 2013)

Saga said:


> What should we name our adopted babies HEWGEY-POO?



Alejandro, cinderpheena, and Dragoo.

You can be the bitch in the relationship.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> You can be the bitch in the relationship.


Can I be third wheel?


----------



## Hewge (May 11, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Can I be third wheel?



You can be anything you want, GK.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 11, 2013)

I confess I'm here to spread word of a board game. :3
http://www.boardgame-online.com/g/game.php?g=dj6x&k=DeV


----------



## Percy (May 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I confess I leave the drawing spree to go to the bed
> 
> ~gnight broes~


The bed is a wonderful place, where all sorts of magic (and regret) can happen.


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2013)

guys, I like the Black-Eyed Peas..

;^;


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> guys, I like the Black-Eyed Peas..
> 
> ;^;



That's nothing. I like the backstreet boys.


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> That's nothing. I like the backstreet boys.


BSB are better in my opinion. I like them too


and N'SYNC


----------



## Aetius (May 11, 2013)

I confess I like 80s rock.


----------



## Fling (May 11, 2013)

Sometimes at parties where everyone is smashed, I walk through the most crowded room (shoulder to shoulder) and sneak grab people's asses just to make them start looking around.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2013)

I confess I don't like any form of rock other than one form that doesn't even sound like rock.


----------



## Percy (May 12, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I confess I like 80s rock.


Define that (as in bands and such)?


----------



## Aetius (May 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> Define that (as in bands and such)?



Whatever jams they play on the radio in the middle of the desert. I am a deprived individual : (


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> That's nothing. I like the backstreet boys.



You think you got problems? I like Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2013)

I enjoyed Skrillex once...
Just once...
I was really 'drunk'.


----------



## Azure (May 12, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> You think you got problems? I like Nicki Minaj.


pink friday reloaded WAS the shit though. \

get it crackin like a bad back


----------



## Machine (May 12, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> I enjoyed Skrillex once...
> Just once...
> I was really 'drunk'.


I confess that I forgive you. Mokushi-kun.


----------



## Percy (May 12, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> I enjoyed Skrillex once...
> Just once...
> I was really 'drunk'.


You find you can appreciate many different types of music when drunk.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I forgive you. Mokushi-kun.


 D'aww. 



Percy said:


> You find you can appreciate many different types of music when drunk.


I like some dubstep. Skrillex is just _*BAD*_ dubstep. 
Like what Nickleback is to alt rock.


----------



## Vukasin (May 12, 2013)

The Backstreet Boys were the first concert I ever went to.

I still like them...


----------



## Machine (May 12, 2013)

I may be turning into a Homestuck fan.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> I may be turning into a Homestuck fan.


I was one, then I wasn't.


----------



## captainbrant (May 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> I may be turning into a Homestuck fan.



what's the appeal anyway


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> I may be turning into a Homestuck fan.



I confess that I really hate the character designs in homestuck, especially the trolls that everyone seems to love.


----------



## Machine (May 12, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> what's the appeal anyway


I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA.

Maybe it's all the fanart of the trolls.



Mentova said:


> I confess that I really hate the character designs in homestuck, especially the trolls that everyone seems to love.


They look like... treetrunks. Everyone. I try focusing on the story more...

Yet throughout the first chapter (?), I can't help but keep saying "WTF IS GOING ON."

Like, what, what. What. What? What.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 12, 2013)

I confess that I sort of wished SOPA had gotten passed.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> what's the appeal anyway



It comes across as a surreal world that follows it's own rules in a way.
Also it likes plot twists and side plots more then lady gaga uses strange clothing.
Which has some appeal. 

Just don't forget where you left off if you decide to take a break from reading or else you will have a bad time


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2013)

I confess that I enjoy being a goofy flirt too much. :C


----------



## Toshabi (May 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that I enjoy being a goofy flirt too much. :C




Goofy is the new awkward in Mentova's world.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2013)

I confess that I enjoy strange fruit in exotic places. 

Also, purple vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Seekrit (May 12, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I confess that I sort of wished SOPA had gotten passed.



Me too, if only to see what would actually happen.

I confess that I sincerely like Whitesnake. Still of the night baby.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> guys, I like the Black-Eyed Peas..
> 
> ;^;


 I don't like "The Black Guy Pees" that much, other than My humps which had a good beat.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 12, 2013)

Fling said:


> Sometimes at parties where everyone is smashed, I walk through the most crowded room (shoulder to shoulder) and sneak grab people's asses just to make them start looking around.


That is hilarious. 

I confess that I initially joined FA for the pron.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 12, 2013)

I played the free weekend of CoDBlOps 2 and I liked the menu music ;_;
Bad dubstep elements, but if you can filter that out in your mind it's pretty decent.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-ESiBku9xg


----------



## captainbrant (May 12, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I confess that I sort of wished SOPA had gotten passed.



same. it's always good to shake things up.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 12, 2013)

I confess that I'm glad SOPA didn't pass.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2013)

I confess I'd be pleased by a large scale north American revolution even if it failed due to the fact it would make people less complacent about issues they tend to ignore.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2013)

Since people have mentioned having crushes on people here, I'll say that there are a few people here I wouldn't mind dating. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Since people have mentioned having crushes on people here, I'll say that there are a few people here I wouldn't mind dating. :V



I knew it.

Dinner or a movie?


----------



## Machine (May 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I knew it.
> 
> Dinner or a movie?


I want in on dis.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> I want in on dis.



~fuck yeah triple date~


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Since people have mentioned having crushes on people here, I'll say that there are a few people here I wouldn't mind dating. :V



when I think about it in the long run, it's either [FAF user's name redacted] or I'll just live the rest of my life without love~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 12, 2013)

Milo said:


> when I think about it in the long run, it's either [FAF user's name redacted] or I'll just live the rest of my life without love~



Or you can become deobsessed and just let other people into your lief


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Or you can become deobsessed and just let other people into your lief



are we talking about friends, or lovers?

or are they both the same thing?


----------



## Seekrit (May 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> I want in on dis.





Gibby said:


> ~fuck yeah triple date~



Quadruple. Machine, will you be my waifu?


----------



## Machine (May 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ~fuck yeah triple date~


A table for three~



secretfur said:


> Quadruple. Machine, will you be my waifu?


I swear, I'm someone's waifu on here.

It's either Gibby or Mokushi.


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2013)

I confess I've gotten lazy ever since being homeless. well, _lazier_


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I knew it.
> 
> Dinner or a movie?



Hey man, we can bang, but I only wanna date the ladies. :V


----------



## Seekrit (May 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> I swear, I'm someone's waifu on here.
> 
> It's either Gibby or Mokushi.



Tell me who I have to kill.

I confess I may not be the most sane lover, but I make up for it by not being the most sane lover.


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2013)

Milo said:


> I confess I've gotten lazy ever since being homeless. well, _lazier_



It's not easy to stay motivated in that situation.

It's a shame, because staying motivated is the only surefire way to reach your goals.


----------



## Kalmor (May 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Since people have mentioned having crushes on people here, I'll say that there are a few people here I wouldn't mind dating. :V


I'm pretty sure everyone has a crush or two from these forums at the rate this is going.


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Hey man, we can bang, but I only wanna date the ladies. :V



have you ever touched another man?

felt his insides?

put your finger in his butt?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 12, 2013)

Milo said:


> have you ever touched another man?
> 
> felt his insides?
> 
> put your finger in his butt?




Your keys always turn up in the most unlikely places.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 12, 2013)

Milo said:


> are we talking about friends, or lovers?
> 
> or are they both the same thing?



both will do, really



Machine said:


> A table for three~
> 
> I swear, I'm someone's waifu on here.
> 
> It's either Gibby or Mokushi.



fear not young lass

for I am polygamist~~~ *:･ﾟ✧)))~ ヽ(OuO)ﾉ


----------



## Machine (May 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Tell me who I have to kill.
> 
> I confess I may not be the most sane lover, but I make up for it by not being the most sane lover.


You ain't killin' no one, hun. >:V



Raptros said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone has a crush or two from these forums at the rate this is going.


Why can't people in my RL be as funny and cool as the people on my internet.



Gibby said:


> fear not young lass
> 
> for I am polygamist~~~ *:ï½¥ï¾Ÿâœ§)))~ ãƒ½(OuO)ï¾‰


GASSSSSSSSP~


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2013)

Milo said:


> have you ever touched another man?
> 
> felt his insides?
> 
> put your finger in his butt?


Do cuddles count? :V


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Do cuddles count? :V



really? and with no expectation for sex? what a wonderful person!


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2013)

Milo said:


> really? and with no expectation for sex? what a wonderful person!



Yes I have cuddled before without expecting them to bang me.


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Yes I have cuddled before without expecting them to bang me.



If someone asks you to go to their place and cuddle though, they usually mean more ;3

Oh, and that reminds me of another confession.

I only like cuddling with people I find attractive. Is that weird? :roll:


----------



## Seekrit (May 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> You ain't killin' no one, hun. >:V



BUT I MUST BECOME ONE WITH THE MACHINE


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2013)

Ricky said:


> If someone asks you to go to their place and cuddle though, they usually mean more ;3
> 
> Oh, and that reminds me of another confession.
> 
> I only like cuddling with people I find attractive. Is that weird? :roll:



well people you find attractive doesn't necessarily mean "attractive people". 

and considering that cuddling is a bit more than something you'd do with a casual friend (fuck if I know how common cuddling is) it's more likely to be attraction-based.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> BUT I MUST BECOME ONE WITH THE MACHINE



liek sticking ur diq in a machine


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2013)

Ricky said:


> If someone asks you to go to their place and cuddle though, they usually mean more ;3
> 
> Oh, and that reminds me of another confession.
> 
> I only like cuddling with people I find attractive. Is that weird? :roll:


Not really.

And its never really being asked to come over. Its usually a spur of the moment thing. :V


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2013)

but yes, I confess I VERY much want to cuddle again. it's such a nice feeling, even though I get paranoid and start freaking out after a while. 

it's probably nicer in my head, than it is in RL.


----------



## Vega (May 12, 2013)

I confess that I've done things.


----------



## Kalmor (May 12, 2013)

Vega said:


> I confess that I've done things.


I confess that this is the most vauge thing I have ever seen posted on these forums.


----------



## Vega (May 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I confess that this is the most vauge thing I have ever seen posted on these forums.



Huzzah!


----------



## rhansen23 (May 12, 2013)

I confess I have a crush on some of the guys in my duty section. Makes shower time awkward >.>


----------



## Saga (May 12, 2013)

I used to go on 4chan.
And enjoy it.







I even had it bookmarked ._.


----------



## Saga (May 12, 2013)

fuq.
meant to edit. Double posted.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2013)

I confess I am one of those people who think individuality is a thinly veiled illusion we create to make ourselves feel special in a world where we have lose touch with the concept of humanity being stronger when seen as a gathering of people unified instead of individuals who are all different.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 12, 2013)

I confess that I'm insane. :3


----------



## Roon Sazi (May 12, 2013)

I confess that I think Digimon is better than Pokemon and that Renamon is quite possibly my favorite character/person/thing ever.
I also confess that I think Jim Carrey and Will Ferrel are shit actors and they really need to just need to piss off.


----------



## Percy (May 12, 2013)

Vega said:


> I confess that I've done things.


I've done things too, man. Many things.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> I've done things too, man. Many things.



Oh really?  With what people? :V


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> liek sticking ur diq in a machine


I confess that my machinery is blender-based. >8C


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 13, 2013)

I confess this is the best thread ever.

I also confess that I stop to stare at the Gym people when they're working out because obvious reason and I find that disturbing when I notice I do that for longer than 30 minutes.
(I was given a nasty glare by this huge guy last week).


----------



## Seekrit (May 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that my machinery is blender-based. >8C



I confess my tungsten-like appendage could take it.

Now, to the veranda!


----------



## AlexInsane (May 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> BUT I MUST BECOME ONE WITH THE MACHINE



You already are, you just don't know it yet.


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess my tungsten-like appendage could take it.
> 
> Now, to the veranda!


NOOOOOOO.

I confess that EVE Online sounded cool until I heard about the Mittani/Wis incident.

The game sounds far too complex for me anyway.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> NOOOOOOO.
> 
> I confess that EVE Online sounded cool until I heard about the Mittani/Wis incident.
> 
> The game sounds far too complex for me anyway.


Oh god yes. Very complex and VERY player driven. I played that game for years. The metagame is crazy, and that's what I love about it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Oh god yes. Very complex and VERY player driven. I played that game for years. The metagame is crazy, and that's what I love about it.



I wanna play it but I'm not sure how I feel about paying for a game w/ fee and suffering through a swarm of evil players and a giant learning curve. 

I like learning curves and unforgivingness, don't get me wrong, but EVE seems to be one extreme example. So I stick with Red Orchestra.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I wanna play it but I'm not sure how I feel about paying for a game w/ fee and suffering through a swarm of evil players and a giant learning curve.
> 
> I like learning curves and unforgivingness, don't get me wrong, but EVE seems to be one extreme example. So I stick with Red Orchestra.


Yup, you pick your friends wisely. - Especially when you leave a billion ISK carrier lying around.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Yup, you pick your friends wisely. - Especially when you leave a billion ISK carrier lying around.



That interface is scary

but it looks good

Though I might wait until Star Citizen. I loved Freelancer and SC is going to be 'maaazin.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> That interface is scary
> 
> but it looks good
> 
> Though I might wait until Star Citizen. I loved Freelancer and SC is going to be 'maaazin.


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-CSCWP6I9AF0/TxZ6GfMdrbI/AAAAAAAABcs/xsYHWK2eMbQ/s1600/a-s-fight1.png It can get a little cluttered, but once you take the time to understand and set it up it's a really good overview on what's going on. Here's a video I took of frigate brawl I had with my corp (and our war targets). The guy talking is the fleet commander (fight starts at 6:50) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zohRhALoovg . Anyway, I confess that I love that game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2013)

I actually miss the CoD Blops free weekend and my supposedly hacked shotgun


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

I hate ponies.


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I hate ponies.



You know, I used to not feel so strongly about ponies. You could probably even say I *didn't mind them* that much. The more and I see and hear about the fucking things the closer and closer I get to HATING them though.

Hmm... I feel the strong urge to commission some  pony death :roll:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Hmm... I feel the strong urge to commission some  pony death :roll:



Commission a huge pony fanartist for good measure


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Commission a huge pony fanartist for good measure



As long as they are okay with pony beheadings >:3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Commission a huge pony fanartist for good measure



I'd rather go for someone really skilled in gore. That style can be easily captured...gore? 

Not so much. 

:V


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

Every time a furfag compares being a furry with being gay, I get the urge to call down the wrath of the internet upon them.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2013)

I have a confession.  I do not hate furry art or media produced by furries, in actuality I hate the furry fandom cause it constantly complains about anything more popular while at the same time revelling in it's own obscurity like a hipster, constantly complains about how new fandoms are ruining the fandom, has members that threaten to go blow up other fandom's conventions, has people that attempt to murder their parents and willing to pay for it by having their penis bitten off, has members openly being racist, has members openly being assholes to women, has members who talk shit about their own members who start families calling them "breeders", has had cases of attempted murder, has had people committing sexual assault to famous actors, openly accepts illegal behaviour as "normal", openly defends it's members who have sexual intercourse with NON-consensting partners all while talking shit about the members that really are normal upstanding citizens in society.


----------



## Seekrit (May 13, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I have a confession.  I do not hate furry art or media produced by furries, in actuality I hate the furry fandom cause it constantly complains about anything more popular while at the same time revelling in it's own obscurity like a hipster, constantly complains about how new fandoms are ruining the fandom, has members that threaten to go blow up other fandom's conventions, has people that attempt to murder their parents and willing to pay for it by having their penis bitten off, has members openly being racist, has members openly being assholes to women, has members who talk shit about their own members who start families calling them "breeders", has had cases of attempted murder, has had people committing sexual assault to famous actors, openly accepts illegal behaviour as "normal", openly defends it's members who have sexual intercourse with NON-consensting partners all while talking shit about the members that really are normal upstanding citizens in society.



Furries be crazy yo.

I confess sometimes I like getting really dirty so I can know the unbridled joy of being clean again. It's not a sex thing, stop looking at me like that.


----------



## Saiko (May 13, 2013)

Lately I find myself liking the thought of giving Christianity the finger. It's supposed to be comforting, yet the only things it "comforts" seem to be the pains it caused in the first place.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> Every time a furfag compares being a furry with being gay, I get the urge to call down the wrath of the internet upon them.



it gets worse when you have furries compare it to being jewish or a racial minority.


----------



## Aetius (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> it gets worse when you have furries compare it to being jewish or a racial minority.



Stay classy furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> it gets worse when you have furries compare it to being *jewish *or a racial minority.



I think you'll find _both _are inordinately preoccupied with the penis.


----------



## septango (May 13, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You know, I used to not feel so strongly about ponies. You could probably even say I *didn't mind them* that much. The more and I see and hear about the fucking things the closer and closer I get to HATING them though.
> 
> Hmm... I feel the strong urge to commission some  pony death :roll:



read the mlp fanfic- cupcakes


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I hate ponies.


This is nothing you need to confess. This is a good thing. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2013)

septango said:


> read the mlp fanfic- cupcakes


Eh cupcakes relies on shock value.  Project Horizons is far far far more gory. " The choir" part literally made everyone shit bricks . . and let me just say shitting a brick kind of hurts more than you would think.  No shock value drawings or gore art any commissions can every every top "The choir" scene.


----------



## septango (May 13, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Eh cupcakes relies on shock value.  Project Horizons is far far far more gory.  The choir part literally made everyone shit bricks . . and let me just say shitting a brick kind of hurts more than you would think.


yeah but i find the fallout crossovers cool, so its not just gore porn


----------



## Ranguvar (May 13, 2013)

I *ahem* enjoy redrusker's "art"


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2013)

septango said:


> yeah but i find the fallout crossovers cool, so its not just gore porn


Yeah they are cool and well done.  I originally didn't want to read them cause "eww crossover", but the main ones are all at least a 8.5 out of ten.

For non-bronies what I mean by "you can't commission anything more gory than 'the choir' scene", I literally mean nothing that could be physically commissioned or drawn could be more brutal than 'the choir' scene from project horizons.  That's why nobody cares about shock images, cause after that chapter came out nothing could ever be commissioned to be more gruesome.


----------



## Kosdu (May 13, 2013)

I am annoying to those I care of, often. Mostly friends, I am very playful, and my behavior includes joking cuddling, light pressurepoints, light joint locks, and balance manipulation as well as pretending to be a creeper.

Wish you guys could describe how I was, not like ya know me.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 13, 2013)

I confess to being tempted to confess juicier personal details to satisfy those who were looking for juicier details in this thread. 

In the meantime, I confess that I have a heart condition. And that I don't let it hold me back from anything.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

I confess that once, I faked an illness as to not go into school to confess to my teacher that I didn't do my ultra important homework. This was years ago though, I _actually had_ food poisoning on Saturday, nothing severe though.


----------



## Saga (May 13, 2013)

Saiko said:


> Lately I find myself liking the thought of giving Christianity the finger. It's supposed to be *comforting*, yet the only things it "comforts" seem to be the pains it caused in the first place.


This.

If you do anything (like a normal human) that isn't in this book, you will be *heavy metal music* _CAST INTO A WORLD OF ETERNAL TORTURE AND FLAME, AND YOU WILL BE BUTTRAPED BY A DEMON WITH 17 DICKS THAT EJACULATES MOLTEN BRASS._


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Saga said:


> *heavy metal music* _CAST INTO A WORLD OF ETERNAL TORTURE AND FLAME, AND YOU WILL BE BUTTRAPED BY A DEMON WITH 17 DICKS THAT EJACULATES MOLTEN BRASS._


Sounds like a typical friday night.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> In the meantime, I confess that I have a heart condition. And that I don't let it hold me back from anything.


You pilot an aircraft with a heart condition? I also like to live dangerously.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> You pilot an aircraft with a heart condition? I also like to live dangerously.


Someone call Kenny Loggins. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwBbrngafl0

(I confess that I like that song because its so silly. :V )


----------



## Vukasin (May 13, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Someone call Kenny Loggins. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwBbrngafl0
> 
> (I confess that I like that song because its so silly. :V )


I confess that I actually like that song because I find it legitimately good.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 13, 2013)

I confess that sometimes, when I'm alone, I tricycle around naked wearing a set of Mickey Mouse ears and yelling "I AM ZORRO, THE GREAT AND TERRIBLE! TREMBLE, PEONS!"


----------



## Fox_720B (May 13, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> You pilot an aircraft with a heart condition? I also like to live dangerously.



I'll never be an airline pilot, sadly. Which is why my fursona is one. I kind of let him live that dream. I can be a private pilot, though.

What sucks the most about that though...is that I'm pretty well trained on operating many of the systems of commercial airliners...the simulators used in private pilot training can also be used as a commercial pilot training aid. I once worked with a crew at my local airport who thought it was pretty funny that I'd claim to be able to start an airliner just from simulator experience...until I hopped into the King Air and started it up for them. 

I miss that job. It was an internship, so it ended. They didn't have an open position. Been trying to get back on for years though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2013)

I confess that I really really really fucking hate war movies that have a romantic subplot especially when they share the same name of a place where a crazy-ass half-month battle went down, whose name also happens to be the title of an older, though vastly superior movie entirely in the axis perspective.


----------



## Seekrit (May 13, 2013)

I confess that the 'This'd x times in x posts' feature is annoying. I have to resist the urge to track down which posts, and when I do cave the damn thing's broken. Some things never change.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess that the 'This'd x times in x posts' feature is annoying. I have to resist the urge to track down which posts, and when I do cave the damn thing's broken. Some things never change.



I like it though :[


----------



## Seekrit (May 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I like it though :[



It's a good idea, just I'm one of those people who can't resist knowing something. I NEED TO KNOW WHO LIKES ME GIBBY.


----------



## Aetius (May 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> It's a good idea, just I'm one of those people who can't resist knowing something. I NEED TO KNOW WHO LIKES ME GIBBY.



You're just jelly of our epeen.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> It's a good idea, just I'm one of those people who can't resist knowing something. I NEED TO KNOW WHO LIKES ME GIBBY.



I'm quite the saaame.

I dislike not knowing things, at least 90% of the time. Gosh I wish I could get into people's heads and wonder what they're thinking of me. I'll be gentle. Unless they tell me how much I suck or something, I don't like those.


----------



## Kosdu (May 13, 2013)

Thought of an actual phsyics based fighting game today, how to make a rough draft in blender, etc.

No thanks, I'll leave all my imaginings for other people to discover and make.


----------



## septango (May 13, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Thought of an actual phsyics based fighting game today, how to make a rough draft in blender, etc.
> 
> No thanks, I'll leave all my imaginings for other people to discover and make.


someone made something like that in littlebigplanet awile ago


----------



## Kosdu (May 13, 2013)

septango said:


> someone made something like that in littlebigplanet awile ago



Sounds cool, but I was thinking of a realistic game of it's own.





Aw, who am I kidding? I can come up with ideas and shit, I never do them. Coilgun parts laying around in garage? Check. Blacksmithing supplies and forge laying around? Check. 

I never do things.


----------



## septango (May 13, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Sounds cool, but I was thinking of a realistic game of it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here it is- warning it kinda looks terrable http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAK6-1GHr30


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2013)

that's why I love the Crysis sandbox editor/cryengine SDK. whenever I get in the mood to make something, I just use that, since I'm too stupid to use anything more advanced like blender, and maya.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 13, 2013)

The first record I bought was achy breaky heart.


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 13, 2013)

I don't think journey is as awesome as people say!!! Am i the only one?o.o


----------



## Ranguvar (May 13, 2013)

silver_foxfang said:


> I don't think journey is as awesome as people say!!! Am i the only one?o.o


Most "dad rock" bands are overrated.


----------



## Percy (May 13, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Most "dad rock" bands are overrated.


Is Rush considered dad rock? My dad listens to them a lot, and I enjoy their music. o_o


----------



## Ranguvar (May 13, 2013)

Percy said:


> Is Rush considered dad rock? My dad listens to them a lot, and I enjoy their music. o_o


Don't get overrated confused with suck young percy. Besides, Rush is awesome.


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

I admit that Chris-chan and his exploits make me die a little on the inside.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> I admit that Chris-chan and his exploits make me die a little on the inside.


Thanks a lot. I was perfectly content with being blissfully unaware that sonichu existed. My curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Thanks a lot. I was perfectly content with being blissfully unaware that sonichu existed. My curiosity got the best of me.


Innocence is bliss, but it is not a constant.

I am so sorry.


----------



## Percy (May 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Don't get overrated confused with suck young percy. Besides, Rush is awesome.


I know, I was just wondering what you considered dad rock to be.

But yeah, I agree with the "Journey is overrated" thing.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 14, 2013)

Is Pink Floyd dad rock?

Because they're boring. :[


----------



## Aetius (May 14, 2013)

I confess that my job always makes me feel like a failure/pleb everyday. I cannot wait to quit.


----------



## septango (May 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I confess that I really really really fucking hate war movies that have a romantic subplot especially when they share the same name of a place where a crazy-ass half-month battle went down, whose name also happens to be the title of an older, though vastly superior movie entirely in the axis perspective.



does forrest gump count?


----------



## Aetius (May 14, 2013)

septango said:


> does forrest gump count?



Forest Gump is as much of a war movie as Lord of the Ring is a porno.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 14, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Forest Gump is as much of a war movie as Lord of the Ring is a porno.


I love you Mr. Frodo.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I love you Mr. Frodo.



 Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Percy (May 14, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Nothing wrong with that...


Gaaayyy


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 14, 2013)

Percy said:


> Gaaayyy



I confess I had a friend in highschool who totally shipped them for realz.


----------



## Percy (May 14, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I confess I had a friend in highschool who totally shipped them for realz.


Well, I suppose so did a lot of other people. There's got to be tons of ships between the two. o.o


----------



## Rilvor (May 14, 2013)

I confess that I can listen to Speak, Marauder! endlessly and never stop drawing inspiration from it.


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> Is Pink Floyd dad rock?
> 
> Because they're boring. :[



I'm sorry, but you have lost the game, sir.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I'm sorry, but you have lost the game, sir.



I too am sorry that I am afflicted with the nightmare known as subjective experience.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 14, 2013)

I have a somewhat fake crush on Mayo.


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

I have driven off three people on this forum with my behavior.



No, I won't name them.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 14, 2013)

I'm a member of most of the largest furry forums out there.


----------



## Hewge (May 14, 2013)

I confess I've messed up my sleeping schedule... :[



benignBiotic said:


> I have a somewhat fake crush on Mayo.



His ass is mine!


----------



## Fox_720B (May 14, 2013)

I confess that I actually really like secondlife, and use it to hang with friends often.


----------



## Aleu (May 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> I admit that Chris-chan and his exploits make me die a little on the inside.


I admit that I've run into him on a forum recently and that I'm sad he didn't post more often for entertainment


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I confess that I actually really like secondlife, and use it to hang with friends often.



I fuck around in SL sometimes. Been doing it a lot recently. lol


----------



## Aleu (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I fuck around in SL sometimes. Been doing it a lot recently. lol


that's probably why  you're  becoming more of a furfag :V


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I fuck around in SL sometimes. Been doing it a lot recently. lol



Slut!

:v


----------



## Fox_720B (May 14, 2013)

I confess to being pleased with Mentova's evolution. One of us, one of us!


----------



## benignBiotic (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Slut!
> 
> :v


I confess that I feel bad for Mentova ever since -that- thread.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I confess to being pleased with Mentova's evolution. One of us, one of us!


You should add me. Mentova Sunkiller. :V


benignBiotic said:


> I confess that I feel bad for Mentova ever since -that- thread.


That thread? Huh?


----------



## benignBiotic (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> That thread? Huh?


The _Are Foxes Sluts_ thread? Isn't that where you were branded a full on slut?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The _Are Foxes Sluts_ thread? Isn't that where you were branded a full on slut?



I've been accused of being a slut since before you joined here. :V


----------



## Fox_720B (May 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The _Are Foxes Sluts_ thread? Isn't that where you were branded a full on slut?



I believe so...and in every thread since.


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've been a slut since before you joined here.



Fixed. :V

I know you are a fox for some reason......


----------



## Fox_720B (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Fixed. :V
> 
> I know you are a fox for some reason......




He's here for the Dynamic discussions.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've been accused of being a slut since before you joined here. :V


Fair enough. 

I confess that I'm having a tofu sandwich for dinner. Scandalous, I know.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I confess that I'm having a tofu sandwich for dinner. Scandalous, I know.




Which is essentially the same as eating two slices of bread with NOTHING in between them. 

I confess that I'm addicted to A1 sauce.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 14, 2013)

I think gay marriage is weird, but I think a guy sucking another guy's dick is okay, which is strange.


----------



## Seekrit (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've been accused of being a slut since before you joined here. :V



When did you change your username to 'Mentova'? I remember you being called a slutfox since your H&K days.

Slut.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 14, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Which is essentially the same as eating two slices of bread with NOTHING in between them.


Hey fuck you man >:V Tofu is awesome.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 14, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I think gay marriage is weird, but I think a guy sucking another guy's dick is okay, which is strange.



How is it weirder than straight marriage?

I said loudly in class "wtf is national day and why is it on friday" before I realised just how fucking stupid I was.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Fixed. :V
> 
> I know you are a fox for some reason......


Cause foxes are my favorite animals. :V


secretfur said:


> When did you change your username to 'Mentova'? I remember you being called a slutfox since your H&K days.
> 
> Slut.


Awhile ago. I got bored of my old name and decided to go by my usual e-name.

To keep this thread on topic, I confess that I always worry that everyone hates me. :V


----------



## Seekrit (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Awhile ago. I got bored of my old name and decided to go by my usual e-name.
> 
> To keep this thread on topic, I confess that I always worry that everyone hates me. :V



H&K was cooler, I always imagined you as a gun-toting badass. Though Mentova sounds tastier, whatever it means.

I confess that this is the only forum I've ever been able to have fun on. It's where I learned to internetz all them years ago.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> To keep this thread on topic, I confess that I always worry that everyone hates me. :V



we all do

speshli me


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

secretfur said:


> H&K was cooler, I always imagined you as a gun-toting badass. Though Mentova sounds tastier, whatever it means.
> 
> I confess that this is the only forum I've ever been able to have fun on. It's where I learned to internetz all them years ago.


Well I do own a few guns. I was cleaning my .357 last night!

...on that topic, I confess that I both love and hate guns at the same time. I love them because I find target shooting to be a fun and rewarding sport, and I hate them because they cause so much drama in the political world these days. I tend to be more liberal, but I support gun owner's rights _to an extent. _As a result, people who support gun rights hate me because I don't think you should be able to walk into a wal-mart and but a heavy machine gun without any background checks or paperwork, and people against gun rights hate me because I don't think there should be blanket bans on everything. It drives me crazy and really, really makes me dislike ever having a gun debate.


Gibby said:


> we all do
> 
> speshli me


I honestly always thought you did hate me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I honestly always thought you did hate me.



Of course I do not, you silly fudgepacker, you.


----------



## Aetius (May 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Of course I do not, you silly fudgepacker, you.



How could we hate our fellow Second Life brothers?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 14, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> How could we hate our fellow Second Life brothers?



That's correct.

I wouldn't hate somebody I ass-pounded.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> That's correct.
> 
> I wouldn't hate somebody I ass-pounded.




No wonder you have so many friends. :V


----------



## Aetius (May 14, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> No wonder you have so many friends. :V



You should see how "well" we got together.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 14, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> No wonder you have so many friends. :V



Nobody is a friend of mine until they're trialled by snu-snu


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 14, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> How is it weirder than straight marriage?
> 
> I said loudly in class "wtf is national day and why is it on friday" before I realised just how fucking stupid I was.


 I guess because I was raised in a conservative household, so I generally feel fond of those values.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 14, 2013)

I confess that I have no clue what's going on here.


----------



## Seekrit (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Well I do own a few guns. I was cleaning my .357 last night!



I confess I'm jelly you get to have guns. Target shooting sounds really fun :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 14, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess I'm jelly you get to have guns. Target shooting sounds really fun :c



It is!

Try find a local rifle range or something. My one had several AKs and 'nam era M16s.


----------



## Kosdu (May 14, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess I'm jelly you get to have guns. Target shooting sounds really fun :c



I'm guessing Ireland has strict laws on them or something.

It is good fun here that is easily accesable, but buy the best earmuffs/earplugs you can find before you go otherwise your ears will hurt before you even enter the range.


And for pete's sake, no need to go for the big rounds when shooting. Go for .22, so much less expensive.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 14, 2013)

I confess that body piercings anywhere but the ears are a huge turn off for me.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I confess that body piercings anywhere but the ears are a huge turn off for me.


What about nipple piercings? :V

Awwww yeah!


----------



## Distorted (May 14, 2013)

I admit to being a bottom...even though I've never had sex...

I'm a virgin.....


----------



## Seekrit (May 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It is!
> 
> Try find a local rifle range or something. My one had several AKs and 'nam era M16s.



To my surprise those things exist here! I might be able to take up shooting after all. Also lol, Ireland has an NRA.



Kosdu said:


> I'm guessing Ireland has strict laws on them or something.



Pretty strict. Handguns are illegal, and you need a _damn_ good reason to own a shotgun or a rifle for the police to give you a licence. Though on the plus side I just learned there actually is a shooting community here. Lots of private clubs and organisations, I guess they just don't get much publicity.


----------



## Kahoku (May 14, 2013)

I confess that I am getting my piercings back in my helix's that I took out, because of self hate.
I confess I love Korn, and miss the Early work. Still like the new stuff, but want more albums like Untouchables.


----------



## PurpleFloyd (May 14, 2013)

I confess that I have never had a real boyfriend, but I have been catfish-ed.........  Twice.......


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I admit to being a bottom...even though I've never had sex...
> 
> I'm a virgin.....



Yeah...
Same here.


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2013)

I confess that I think there should be more primates in the furry fagdom. :V


----------



## Aleu (May 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I think there should be more primates in the furry fagdom. :V


A lot of people would go apeshit and start monkeying around.


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> A lot of people would go apeshit and start monkeying around.


I lol'd.


----------



## Kazooie (May 14, 2013)

Sometimes, when I'm all alone, I remember dumb things I did around people and do little regret spaz-outs, complete with loud "arg's", wincing, and swearing, ahahahaha.


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Sometimes, when I'm all alone, I remember dumb things I did around people and do little regret spaz-outs, complete with loud "arg's", wincing, and swearing, ahahahaha.


Same.

Except I do a lot less wincing and more thrashing my body angrily and stomping my feet until my legs hurt.


----------



## Seekrit (May 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> A lot of people would go apeshit and start monkeying around.



I confess every time you make a pun I do this weird happy-cringe thing. It's like being filled with joy and knifed in the chest at the same time.


----------



## captainbrant (May 14, 2013)

PurpleFloyd said:


> I confess that I have never had a real boyfriend, but I have been catfish-ed.........  Twice.......



The number of people on faf that have catfish stories is disconcerting



Kazooie said:


> Sometimes, when I'm all alone, I remember dumb things I did around people and do little regret spaz-outs, complete with loud "arg's", wincing, and swearing, ahahahaha.



Same. only not a lot of swearing, but enough wincing for me to keel over. and not necessarily only when I'm alone


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 14, 2013)

I confess that I don't know what a catfish story is.


----------



## Aleu (May 14, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess every time you make a pun I do this weird happy-cringe thing. It's like being filled with joy and knifed in the chest at the same time.


I'm a real cut-up aren't I?

Yeah, I had to take another stab at it, just to get the point across


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 15, 2013)

asdfk

no pun intended


----------



## septango (May 15, 2013)

I confess I still cut on myself, I used to do it in depression but now its just cus I think blood is neat


----------



## Percy (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm a real cut-up aren't I?
> 
> Yeah, I had to take another stab at it, just to get the point across


I confess that even I'm impressed at Aleu's puns.


----------



## Aleu (May 15, 2013)

Percy said:


> I confess that even I'm impressed at Aleu's puns.


I confess that I read this wrong


----------



## Percy (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that I read this wrong


I confess that I too have a dirty mind.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

I confess Alu is adorkable.


----------



## Aleu (May 15, 2013)

I confess that there are a few users here that I'd like to bang.

Also my nickname at work is Sparkles.


----------



## septango (May 15, 2013)

you cant just say stuff like that and not have folk ask who, sparkles


----------



## Aleu (May 15, 2013)

septango said:


> you cant just say stuff like that and not have folk ask who, sparkles


I can, I will, I did


----------



## Percy (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I can, I will, I did


Who Aleu would want to bang will remain one of FAF's greatest mysteries.


----------



## septango (May 15, 2013)

Percy said:


> Who Aleu would want to bang will remain one of FAF's greatest mysteries.


its probably you


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2013)

I confess I don't THINK I've been catfished. but sometimes I think I might have catfished unknowingly. 

in other words, I'm still very self conscious, and assume that I'm not great company.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

I could guess.


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2013)

how many accounts do you have ace


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> how many accounts do you have ace


Only one. Why?
I just had my name changed.


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Only one. Why?
> I just had my name changed.



oh, that's what it is. ok poet/ace/mokushi/etc. ohoho


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that there are a few users here that I'd like to bang.
> 
> Also my nickname at work is* Sparkles*.



Wow.


----------



## Percy (May 15, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Wow.


Could be worse/better, you know.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> oh, that's what it is. ok poet/ace/mokushi/etc. ohoho


 Forgot Lead Jester.
But yeah done with the name changes.


----------



## Aleu (May 15, 2013)

Percy said:


> Could be worse/better, you know.


there's a guy with the last name of Bagdonas at work. His nick is "Bag o' donuts"


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2013)

Percy said:


> Could be worse/better, you know.



xenophobe?

more like xenoPHILE...


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> there's a guy with the last name of Bagdonas at work. His nick is "Bag o' donuts"


 They call me harddick at work.

Classy.
Because of how my last name sounds.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 15, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> They call me harddick at work.
> 
> Classy.
> Because of how my last name sounds.



The emotional pain must be immense.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> The emotional pain must be immense.


Nah. I just tell em "Not right now I am not" or something.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that there are a few users here that I'd like to bang.
> 
> Also my nickname at work is Sparkles.


Oh my :3c


----------



## septango (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that there are a few users here that I'd like to bang.
> 
> Also my nickname at work is Sparkles.


i can tell you its not me


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that there are a few users here that I'd like to bang.



Now everyone must know

you've done it now, Luebie

god dambit


----------



## Aleu (May 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Now everyone must know
> 
> you've done it now, Luebie
> 
> god dambit


NYOP


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

I like this game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> NYOP



ho ho ho

But really I'm not much different.

_You'll never guess the names_. Go on, try it.


----------



## Toshabi (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that there are a few users here that I'd like to bang.
> 
> Also my nickname at work is Sparkles.



Florida is too far away for me, but I'd be down for a future engagement.



Wait..... Sparkles.....




.......




10/10 would bang.


----------



## Seekrit (May 15, 2013)

I confess I thought 'catfishing' meant standing in water and having someone stick their arm down your throat. Somehow this is better than what it does mean.

Aleu wants to bang one of her many clones, obviously.


----------



## Aetius (May 15, 2013)

I confess that there is one user that I would like to bang.

Myself.


----------



## Kosdu (May 15, 2013)

I confess nobody on here wishes to bang me, nor I them.


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

I confess that I thought all of you people were fat and creepy-looking IRL until I took a look at the Mugshots thread.


----------



## Aetius (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I thought all of you people were fat and creepy-looking IRL until I took a look at the Mugshots thread.



What about me.


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> What about me.


Nah you look nice.


----------



## TricksterF (May 15, 2013)

I'm in love with my best friend who is also the person who introduced me to the furry fandom and I was gonna tell him but he moved last week :'(


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> A lot of people would go apeshit and start monkeying around.


 Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I thought all of you people were fat and creepy-looking IRL until I took a look at the Mugshots thread.



I may not be fat, but I'm happy to pull off creepy if that's what people here prefer


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I may not be fat, but I'm happy to pull off creepy if that's what people here prefer


I'm proficient in the skill of being creepy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm proficient in the skill of being creepy.



In that case I challenge you to a creep-off


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> In that case I challenge you to a creep-off


u gon lose, boi


----------



## benignBiotic (May 15, 2013)

I confess that to my immense disappointment I haven't used a spork in years.


----------



## Kosdu (May 15, 2013)

Post all your pics... For review with a salty flavor....

;>





























i win


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> u gon lose, boi



_Caresses your face with a pair of calloused, water-damaged, cold grey hands whilst moaning.

_I'm not sure if I creeped myself out by typing that, or the fact that it's RP-esque.

I confess that I actually tried RP on a few occasions, but felt very uncomfortable whilst doing so, and that's in a clean SFW context.


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> _Caresses your face with a pair of calloused, water-damaged, cold grey hands whilst moaning.
> 
> _I'm not sure if I creeped myself out by typing that, or the fact that it's RP-esque.
> 
> I confess that I actually tried RP on a few occasions, but felt very uncomfortable whilst doing so, and that's in a clean SFW context.


*turns in2 dragun n blows u up*

All of my RPs are ruined by godmodders and people who think In Character relationships = real relationships.

And Mary-Sues. ; - ;

It's a big offense to me because my writing is worthy of a Pulitzer pretty good, I think.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I thought all of you people were fat and creepy-looking IRL until I took a look at the Mugshots thread.


 Obviously not me, you know seeing I showed off the whole time =V


----------



## Ozriel (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I thought all of you people were fat and creepy-looking IRL until I took a look at the Mugshots thread.



As far as you know, I am fat and creepy..until I post in there...which is to say never.. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> *turns in2 dragun n blows u up*
> 
> All of my RPs are ruined by godmodders and people who think In Character relationships = real relationships.
> 
> ...



Bwaaaagh I have read a bunch of RPs in the past but they all look terrible to my eyes. Like there's no _consistency_ involved. No in-character, writing styles/perspectives clashing and getting a bit confusing, and just generic internetpeople characters.

I like to think that my own writing is pretty alright and my characters are strong, but I have a lot of trouble putting myself in their shoes when they're going to react to something that _somebody else_ throws at me. 

This must be a problem :<

Though I never got to read any of your writing 0: Anyplace I can peek?


----------



## Aleu (May 15, 2013)

All this talk of RPing makes me really miss my RP buddy, stahp eet ;~;


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Though I never got to read any of your writing 0: Anyplace I can peek?


I've yet to submit an actual story to FA or anywhere else.

A part of me wants to keep my stories off of FA because BAAAAAAW NOT ENOUGH FURRY SMUT of some shit like that, seeing as I write about aliens and my "furry" universe focuses more on the human element of characters.

I think I made a lot of my anthro characters that way because I refused to draw people when I was younger. :I


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

I confess that I can listen to the hotline miami soundtrack on loop forever.


----------



## Ozriel (May 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that I can listen to the hotline miami soundtrack on loop forever.



Naked?




Aleu said:


> All this talk of RPing makes me really miss my RP buddy, stahp eet ;~;




I confess: I used to RP when I was younger.
Also, I want to get back into it...so I started and leveled a toon to 90 to get my raiding and RPing fix...So far, I scare people.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Naked?



I'm usually naked anyways, so that is a given.


----------



## Aleu (May 15, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I confess: I used to RP when I was younger.
> Also, I want to get back into it...so I started and leveled a toon to 90 to get my raiding and RPing fix...So far, I scare people.


I have a few of them for Rp purposes. Of course I can't really do much with them given that I can't pay for a constant WoW subscription and refuse to JUST to RP


----------



## Ozriel (May 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I have a few of them for Rp purposes. Of course I can't really do much with them given that I can't pay for a constant WoW subscription and refuse to JUST to RP



You cannot use /say on the freebie accounts either since they locked it to prevent gold-sellers spamming. But...you can always tell the gold-sellers from the Cyber Flat-backers due to a magical add-on I like to call MRP.

Man...the profiles people make. My personal favorite is "Blood Slut".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> I've yet to submit an actual story to FA or anywhere else.
> 
> A part of me wants to keep my stories off of FA because BAAAAAAW NOT ENOUGH FURRY SMUT of some shit like that, seeing as I write about aliens and my "furry" universe focuses more on the human element of characters.
> 
> I think I made a lot of my anthro characters that way because I refused to draw people when I was younger. :I



I'm quite the same here, though I'm more concerned about whether or not someone's going to bother reading it at all, so uploading might be a waste of time for me. But I do save everything on my google drive and give links to whoever may be interested.

And yeah, though I only write about unusual people, I too focus on the human aspect. Though all my characters started as furfag OCs, but in my writings there's literally no point in me depicting them was anthrofags. Tales of Redwall found great use in using anthro characters for example, but like, I dunno, it'd be a waste of words in Harry Potter or something.


----------



## Seekrit (May 15, 2013)

Shut up, you're all pretty and interesting people probably. 

I confess I'm an Elder Scrolls fanboy. Argonians are sexy ._.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I confess: I used to RP when I was younger.
> Also, I want to get back into it...so I started and leveled a toon to 90  to get my raiding and RPing fix...So far, I scare people.





Aleu said:


> I have a few of them for Rp purposes. Of course I can't really do much with them given that I can't pay for a constant WoW subscription and refuse to JUST to RP



The only RPing I've really done before was DnD, but sometimes I kinda wanna try it, because why not?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 15, 2013)

^Whore


----------



## Seekrit (May 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ^Whore



Hey, at least say 'I confess I think you're a whore' to keep up appearances. If this degenerates into a general off-topic thread it'll be locked and people will call you nasty names. So nasty.


----------



## Kosdu (May 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> The only RPing I've really done before was DnD, but sometimes I kinda wanna try it, because why not?



Just start off easy with a friend, weave a story.

Only erotic if ya want it to be.



Hell, you can easily make your own "game". It's not hard and I'd even help with the mechanics, I just hate the work of world and stuff.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 15, 2013)

I confess that the combination of red hair and white fur on an anthro is probably one of the sexiest things ever.


----------



## Symlus (May 15, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I confess that the combination of red hair and white fur on an anthro is probably one of the sexiest things ever.


Thanks dear.


----------



## Yago (May 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> The only RPing I've really done before was DnD, but sometimes I kinda wanna try it, because why not?



;3c

I confess I'm surprised this thread has lasted more than twelve minutes.


----------



## septango (May 15, 2013)

i confess i did this with elmers school glue and fur jacket shavings, cus i was bored













why arent the images working?


----------



## Kosdu (May 15, 2013)

septango said:


> i confess i did this with elmers school glue and fur jacket shavings, cus i was bored



Yay! Pubic hair arms!

I'm pretty sure that is a fetish to someone.


----------



## Percy (May 15, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Yay! Pubic hair arms!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is a fetish to someone.


I'm sure if it exists, there's a fetish of it.


----------



## Saga (May 15, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm sure if it exists, there's a fetish of it.



Cactus up the butt fetish?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> Cactus up the butt fetish?



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8078988/ [nsfw obviously]


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

I confess I adore RPGs to a massive degree, to create worlds as a DM/GM or make a toon who has a place in one is amazingly fun. 

Pleases the writer in me greatly


----------



## Percy (May 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8078988/ [nsfw obviously]


See? Everything. Rule 34 exists for a reason.


----------



## Aetius (May 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8078988/ [nsfw obviously]



Reminds me of the bee sting fetish dude who came onto FAF oneday.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

Yago said:


> ;3c
> 
> I confess I'm surprised this thread has lasted more than twelve minutes.



I've been keeping an eye on it and am going to drop the hammer down if it goes to shit.

The last one got locked because people admitted to illegal activities.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 15, 2013)

I confess I like the idea of Mentova watching me. 











:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 15, 2013)

I watch him all the time


----------



## Machine (May 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> Cactus up the butt fetish?


I confess that this sentence made my butt hurt. >:c

That picture wasn't as terrible as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I confess I like the idea of Mentova watching me.



I confess I like the idea that there's somebody behind the computer screen, reading something I post, and acknowledging it in a positive manner. like I affected somebody's life in the sense that they're thinking about the actual person who posted, even for a second. I like to think that maybe one of my posts made someone giggle, or smile, or even laugh in RL. 

...yea


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> I confess I like the idea that there's somebody behind the computer screen, reading something I post, and acknowledging it in a positive manner. like I affected somebody's life in the sense that they're thinking about the actual person who posted, even for a second. I like to think that maybe one of my posts made someone giggle, or smile, or even laugh in RL.
> 
> ...yea



You're all people to me.


----------



## Symlus (May 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You're all people to me.


I'm a person? I'M A PERSON MA! I MADE IT!


----------



## Kosdu (May 15, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I'm a person? I'M A PERSON MA! I MADE IT!



Nope. Denied.

=P


----------



## Saga (May 15, 2013)

I confess that I never actually made a FurAffinity account. Only a forum one.
I also confess that when I said I lurked before in my very first thread, I had actually only known about FAF for a couple hours.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 15, 2013)

I confess I never lurked Furaffinity Forums before I joined...and it was my first forum ever.


----------



## Symlus (May 15, 2013)

I confess that I knew about FA for 4 years before learning about FAF. At first, I thought it was a new development for FA.


----------



## Percy (May 15, 2013)

I confess that I've never had a crush on anybody in high school.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 15, 2013)

I confess that I crushed on three people in the forum before I met my current girlfriend.


----------



## Aetius (May 15, 2013)

Who are all the sexy people on faf that everybody keeps crushing for?


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Who are all the sexy people on faf that everybody keeps crushing for?


I'd like to know too, cause it isn't me.

I confess to having ass tons of self image issues. :V


----------



## Hewge (May 15, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Who are all the sexy people on faf that everybody keeps crushing for?



We're all crushing on you.

Hahahaha. Not really...

Possibly.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I'd like to know too, cause it isn't me.
> 
> I confess to having ass tons of self image issues. :V



I crushed on you and M. LeRenard before my current one. (Everyone should know who it is by now). And I do consider some people on this forum to be very gorgeous and/or handsome.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I crushed on you and M. LeRenard before my current one. (Everyone should know who it is by now). And I do consider some people on this forum to be very gorgeous and/or handsome.



Huh, the more you know I guess, lol.

I am not gorgeous or handsome though. I am Sub-Par Slightly Chubby Nerdy White Guy. :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 15, 2013)

I confess that there are some people on here I wouldn't mind having threesomes with~
;3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

Hmn this is getting like middle school.

WHO HAS A CRUSH ON WHO GUYZ?


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Hmn this is getting like middle school.
> 
> WHO HAS A CRUSH ON WHO GUYZ?


Oh come on.

You of all people should know that FAF is, and always was, Furry Highschool: The Forum.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> You of all people should know that FAF is, and always was, Furry Highschool: The Forum.


It should be called Furthia Hi....oh

NVM


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> You of all people should know that FAF is, and always was, Furry Highschool: The Forum.



D:
I have to go to high-school after coming home from HS?
At least this one's entertaining~


----------



## septango (May 16, 2013)

I confess I wish people would either just to say the person or not bring it up at all


----------



## Percy (May 16, 2013)

septango said:


> I confess I wish people would either just to say the person or not bring it up at all


...but... the mystery...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 16, 2013)

septango said:


> I confess I wish people would either just to say the person or not bring it up at all



Fine~
If you must know, that, someone I would like to have a threesome with is Jaseface~
Yep, Jase. :3

*yawn*
I also confess I'm half-asleep because I'm waiting on British people.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Fine~
> If you must know, that, someone I would like to have a threesome with is Jaseface~
> Yep, Jase. :3
> 
> ...


Aren't you underaged?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Aren't you underaged?



Shh~
I'm already jail-bait~
Hehehe~


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Shh~
> I'm already jail-bait~
> Hehehe~


No, like stop. It's creepy.


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Fine~
> If you must know, that, someone I would like to have a threesome with is Jaseface~
> Yep, Jase. :3
> 
> ...



LOL I had a feeling to check this thread.  Not while you still are jailbait :V

I also have to confess I have a crush on the guy who trained me at target (but he has a girlfriend and is like a bold straight line)  Why must I always crush on the straight guys of the Girls who wont give a boy the time of day to even say hi.


----------



## Kazooie (May 16, 2013)

I've started feeling a bit lonely recently, which is unusual for me. Huh. 

I think it's from a lack of exercise. Can't wait to be off these antibiotics.


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Who are all the sexy people on faf that everybody keeps crushing for?



I confess I've only had a genuine crush on two people. one was asian, the other was scottish.

I don't think I've ever had a thing for an actual american.


----------



## Percy (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I should probably go to sleep earlier than I do. Except I don't want to.

Except I will now. o-o


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

Milo said:


> I confess I've only had a genuine crush on two people. one was asian, the other was scottish.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a thing for an actual american.



I know who the asian is~~~


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I know who the asian is~~~



yea, not exactly a happy ending


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

Milo said:


> yea, not exactly a happy ending



I am sorry to hear that. :C

But chin up, lot's more fish in the sea.


----------



## septango (May 16, 2013)

i confess i want to start a local furmeet (nothing big just a few people), but have no idea what to do in that situation


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2013)

I confess that not sleeping for two days destroys my self esteem.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> No, like stop. It's creepy.



Oi, sorry. I was like, half-asleep when I did that...



Jaseface said:


> LOL I had a feeling to check this thread.  Not while you still are jailbait :V



But Jase~
I won't be jailbait in 2015, I'll be 17 and legal in Texas~


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

septango said:


> i confess i want to start a local furmeet (nothing big just a few people), but have no idea what to do in that situation


A good place to start would be just gathering at a park or a bowling alley, as a few meets go by eventually you will start to get more and more people attending and draw some attention.  If I am not mistaken this is how our main furmeets here in Utah started now our group the Utah Furries is involved in different parades and a strong supporter of the Utah Humane Society.  In fact our group has been asked to attend a fundraiser to the utah humane society on june 15th where they want as many local fursuiters to attend and will also have adoptable pets there.  With any meet just start out small and have fun eventually it will grow into something amazing.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> But Jase~
> I won't be jailbait in 2015, I'll be 17 and legal in Texas~



I guess I will have to move to Texas lol.  Here in Utah if one person is under the age of 18 anyone over a 3 year difference will get you into lots of trouble and have your name added to a list that will haunt ya for the rest of your life.


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I won't be jailbait in 2015, I'll be 17 and legal in Texas~



You people are young, I feel like an old man now.


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> You people are young, I feel like an old man now.



Young I feel old and I'm only 22


----------



## TricksterF (May 16, 2013)

So there are people around my age on this forum


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 16, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> So there are people around my age on this forum



How old are you?


----------



## TricksterF (May 16, 2013)

16 turning 17 in 2 months


----------



## septango (May 16, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> A good place to start would be just gathering at a park or a bowling alley, as a few meets go by eventually you will start to get more and more people attending and draw some attention.  If I am not mistaken this is how our main furmeets here in Utah started now our group the Utah Furries is involved in different parades and a strong supporter of the Utah Humane Society.  In fact our group has been asked to attend a fundraiser to the utah humane society on june 15th where they want as many local fursuiters to attend and will also have adoptable pets there.  With any meet just start out small and have fun eventually it will grow into something amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to move to Texas lol.  Here in Utah if one person is under the age of 18 anyone over a 3 year difference will get you into lots of trouble and have your name added to a list that will haunt ya for the rest of your life.


really i just ment i wont know what to talk about or anything, but this is cool too


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

septango said:


> really i just ment i wont know what to talk about or anything, but this is cool too



try talking about hobbies maybe a common interest besides furry like video games or something.  Just be yourself and sort of just let things flow, and most importantly just have fun.  If you do end up starting one let me know how it goes I would like to hear.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 16, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> I guess I will have to move to Texas lol.  Here in Utah if one person is under the age of 18 anyone over a 3 year difference will get you into lots of trouble and have your name added to a list that will haunt ya for the rest of your life.



Whee~
Grab my mate from PA too while you're at it. :3
Then fun will happen! 

I really need sleep. XD


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

I confess I should be asleep right now since I open in the morning at work but I have been finding a bunch of new tracks to spin


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 16, 2013)

I confess I should be asleep too, but I'm having too much fun talking to people.


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

I confess reading children admitting to wanting a threesome unsettles me. Go play xbox and dream of the big city, plenty of time for threesomes when you're a deadened adult.


----------



## Machine (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I suck at sleeping.


----------



## Kosdu (May 16, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess reading children admitting to wanting a threesome unsettles me. Go play xbox and dream of the big city, plenty of time for threesomes when you're a deadened adult.



Dream of the big city? 

Seems rather more a nightmare.


----------



## TricksterF (May 16, 2013)

I confess I already slept


----------



## Demensa (May 16, 2013)

I confess that Fallowfox, Rilvor and M. LeRenard are like my heroes on here.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> No, like stop. It's creepy.


Hey, Remember that ugly ass underage kid that Corto banned?

Because he was being too slutty?


Milo said:


> I confess I've only had a genuine crush on two people. one was asian, the other was scottish.


SirRob and Teto/Hateful Bitch


Serbia Strong said:


> Who are all the sexy people on faf that everybody keeps crushing for?


>Sexy People
>FaF

I came here to laugh at you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Shit guys, stop crushing on each other and organising underage group sex

we could do without y'all multiplying


----------



## JuliusBlitz (May 16, 2013)

I ate 20 Oreo shaped dog treats before realizing that there were bone and paw shapes on the cookie. That was pretty embarrassing. But they did taste rather good...


----------



## TricksterF (May 16, 2013)

Omg same^ except I ate like 3


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

I confess I only had one crush:
- a girl I met online (and later IRL) 4 years ago.

I also confess most "crushes" I had were with celebrities, most of them being males.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 16, 2013)

I confess I haven't had a drop of coffee in over 2 weeks.





I also confess that I'm about to pass out.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

I sometimes feel like the only person who doesn't rely on chemicals to get through a normal day.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I sometimes feel like the only person who doesn't rely on chemicals to get through a normal day.



So you exist entirely as a plasma or bos-einstein condensate?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> So you exist entirely as a plasma or bos-einstein condensate?



I just _knew_ that you specifically would come in and post something like that.

And the answer is yes.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shit guys, stop crushing on each other and organising underage group sex
> 
> we could do without y'all multiplying



I didn't state my crush, so stfu!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I didn't state my crush, so stfu!



You owe us all juicy info :V

But if you happen to know Mentova's secret fetish, we the people will let you off if you tell us.


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> So you exist entirely as a plasma or bos-einstein condensate?





HEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!!! Lemme TRY to be OVER-ANALYTICAL of your comment that's CLEARLY about COFFEE n DRUUUGSSSSS!


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

I confess I never understood the term 'crush' until recently. It's always been 'fancy' or 'ye would'.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!!! Lemme TRY to be OVER-ANALYTICAL of your comment that's CLEARLY about COFFEE n DRUUUGSSSSS!



I just can't help myself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess I never understood the term 'crush' until recently. It's always been 'fancy' or 'ye would'.



I've always known about crush, but I much prefer fancy.

It's... fancier.

"I do fancy that fine young wench over there, oh my yes, oohooooo~"


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Hey, Remember that ugly ass underage kid that Corto banned?
> 
> Because he was being too slutty?


No I do not



Ozriel said:


> I didn't state my crush, so stfu!


TELL USSSSSSSSS


Gibby said:


> You owe us all juicy info :V
> 
> But if you happen to know Mentova's secret fetish, we the people will let you off if you tell us.


I'll never admit to it in public. >:C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

I confess to you newfags that might be lurking around that I used to be the "nicest, sweetest, loveliest" guy on FAF. 

You're now all out of luck.



Mentova said:


> I'll never admit to it in public. >:C



It's either you or Ozzy.


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> TELL USSSSSSSSS



NO!


TOSHABI STILL WANTS TO FANTASIZE HIS TOSHABIxOZZY OTP! >:[


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

I'm writing a MentovaxGibby slash fic right now


----------



## Dreaming (May 16, 2013)

I confess... I slept for 18 hours, and that's not even my worst >.>


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2013)

Tempted to link "I'm sexy and I know it" 

But I know that band is horrible. Horrible.


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Tempted to link "I'm sexy and I know it"
> 
> But I know that band is horrible. Horrible.




You and that band would have a lot in common, but not the sexy part. =[ =[ = [=[ =[ = [= [= [ =[ =[


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Tempted to link "I'm sexy and I know it"
> 
> But I know that band is horrible. Horrible.



I confess that I like them :c




Gibby said:


> I'm writing a MentovaxGibby slash fic right now


Is this the one with the M-preg and Skittle's birth? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Is this the one with the M-preg and Skittle's birth? :V



Ohhhh shit I remember that

<3 adventures of FAF

But nah I'm gonna write one _just for me him me._


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I confess to you newfags that might be lurking around that I used to be the "nicest, sweetest, loveliest" guy on FAF.
> 
> You're now all out of luck.
> 
> ...


Make her admit to her secrets. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Make her admit to her secrets. :V



Tell us your secret or I actually write the fanfic and post it here


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Tell us your secret or I actually write the fanfic and post it here



Never. I am hard to break.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Tell us your secret or I actually write the fanfic and post it here



Allow him to tell the secret.
Post fanfic anyway.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I didn't state my crush, so stfu!



Well, based off the fact that you go for skinny white boys...

Is it Mokushi? It's Mokushi isn't it? Oh, for shame.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that I like them :c


[yt]rAuCN65LaB0[/yt]
.... I mean what?


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, based off the fact that you go for skinny white boys...
> 
> Is it Mokushi? It's Mokushi isn't it? Oh, for shame.


If she likes skinny white boys, its probably Jash. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

I'm too black to be the one. :c


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I am hard




When aren't you? V:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> When aren't you? V:



When I'm not around


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> When aren't you? V:



I've actually asked the same thing recently, but Mentova didn't want to answer it properly, so I doubt he'll answer you... unless he's got a crush on good Ol' Lil' Tosh! :V


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> I've actually asked the same thing recently, but Mentova didn't want to answer it properly, so I doubt he'll answer you... unless he's got a crush on good Ol' Lil' Tosh! :V




Mentova is a Fox.


Foxes want to stick their dick in everything.


Toshabi is something.


Something is a part of everything.


Therefore, Mentova wants to stick his dick inside of Toshabi.




Gross >:[


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I've always known about crush, but I much prefer fancy.
> 
> It's... fancier.
> 
> "I do fancy that fine young wench over there, oh my yes, oohooooo~"



That's very posh of you, Gibby-kun.



Toshabi said:


> Mentova is a Fox.
> 
> 
> Foxes want to stick their dick in everything.
> ...




So he's one of the 4 that wants to violate your mouth?


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Mentova is a Fox.   Foxes want to stick their dick in everything.   Toshabi is something.   Something is a part of everything.   Therefore, Mentova wants to stick his dick inside of Toshabi.     Gross >:[


 Oh hell naw, damn brony. >:C  On that note, I confess that I hate the brony fandom. Despite the fact that they're probably on around the same level as furries. They just managed to drive me fuckin' crazy.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Mentova is a Fox.
> 
> 
> Foxes want to stick their dick in everything.
> ...


I Confess I developed a crush on your this precise moment :V



Ozriel said:


> That's very posh of you, Gibby-kun.
> 
> So he's one of the 4 that wants to violate your mouth?


I'm just here for his b00bz. /refers once again to ancient thread.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

I confess: I like to garden. :V
There's my softer side...


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh hell naw, damn brony. >:C  On that note, I confess that I hate the brony fandom. Despite the fact that they're probably on around the same level as furries. They just managed to drive me fuckin' crazy.


Don't change the subject.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I envy people who don't grow facial hair. I just cut the everliving shit out of myself while shaving.


----------



## Hewge (May 16, 2013)

Mikhal and I shared chickens.


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that I envy people who don't grow facial hair. I just cut the everliving shit out of myself while shaving.


Stop. It. :V



Hewge said:


> Mikhal and I shared chickens.


 Wait what? Uhhh....


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Stop. It. :V
> 
> Wait what? Uhhh....



Stop what? You can't tell me what to do!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Mikhal and I shared cocks.


Fix'd


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I've thought up loads of ideas for the Mennie x Gibby fic, but I feel so writerblocked and can't do iiiit ;-;


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Stop what? You can't tell me what to do!


He's a dragon. You're a fox.
Dragons are doms, foxes are subs.
So, yes, he can :V



Hewge said:


> Mikhal and I shared chickens.


I confess I never expected you to reveal this fact :V


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Stop what? You can't tell me what to do!


Changing the subject away from the speculation on who is your crush. We need to know. Now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Changing the subject away from the speculation on who is your crush. We need to know. Now.



Ozzie has the crush, Mentova has the fetish. :v

But the crush thing works too


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Ozzie has the crush, Mentova has the fetish. :v
> 
> But the crush thing works too


Ohhhhhhh. I get it now... Question still stands though.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Ozzie has the crush, Mentova has the fetish. :v
> 
> But the crush thing works too


Eh, there are a few people I wouldn't mind dating. But I don't have like a crazy strong crush on someone.

Also he is below me on the mod food chain. I can ban him.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Eh, there are a few people I wouldn't mind dating. But I don't have like a crazy strong crush on someone.
> 
> Also he is below me on the mod food chain. I can ban him.



You're crushing on a mod? omg


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You're crushing on a mod? omg


I think he worded it awkwardly, as it's written right now it looks like he does, but rather he was talking about him being a super mod while I'm just a mod (so he can actually ban me if he wanted). Anyway, I confess I haven't been spending as much time composing as I should. Playing is ok though.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I think he worded it awkwardly, as it's written right now it looks like he does, but rather he was talking about him being a super mod while I'm just a mod (so he can actually ban me if he wanted). Anyway, I confess I haven't been spending as much time composing as I should. Playing is ok though.



Yes that is what I meant.

I only crush on the ladies, anyways.


----------



## Percy (May 16, 2013)

Wait we're talking about mod crushes now?

Ohohoho...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I only crush on the ladies, anyways.



Tell us who pls

Also I too, fancy ladies. But nothing serious zomg. Like "oh mai godde these chicks here are super cool and they make me feel all fluffy inside". Yeah, that.


----------



## Symlus (May 16, 2013)

My god, 40 pages long? People really have a lot to get off their chests.

As for crushes on FAF, I do have a couple.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> My god, 40 pages long? People really have a lot to get off their chests.
> 
> As for crushes on FAF, I do have a couple.



is one of them me

its never me :c

I have gotten less loveable over the years


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Yes that is what I meant.
> 
> *I only crush on the ladies, anyways.*



We all know that's a blatant lie, Minty. :V


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Tell us who pls
> 
> Also I too, fancy ladies. But nothing serious zomg. Like "oh mai godde these chicks here are super cool and they make me feel all fluffy inside". Yeah, that.


I already said I don't have any massive crushes or anything. Just like "Eh they're pretty chill. Wouldn't mind it."


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh hell naw, damn brony. >:C  On that note, I confess that I hate the brony fandom. Despite the fact that they're probably on around the same level as furries. They just managed to drive me fuckin' crazy.




You hate what you can't have.





â€‹Also, I despise bronies with a passion.


----------



## Percy (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> is one of them me
> 
> its never me :c
> 
> I have gotten less loveable over the years


gibby you're very loveable

you're a furry after all


----------



## Symlus (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> is one of them me
> 
> its never me :c
> 
> I have gotten less loveable over the years


Sorry man, I'm heterosexual. I love you like a friend.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Percy said:


> gibby you're very loveable
> 
> you're a furry after all





Lev1athan said:


> Sorry man, I'm heterosexual. I love you like a friend.



all the sex friendship! yeah!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2013)

Lol Don't get me started on crushes.


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2013)

As of right now, if nobody reveals their crushes, It will be implied that everyone has a crush on me. I will act accordingly with midnight love letters.


----------



## Percy (May 16, 2013)

The general confessions confess your crushes thread


----------



## septango (May 16, 2013)

i confess i thought of faf as soon as i saw this


http://i.imgur.com/1yIwh.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

septango said:


> i confess i thought of faf as soon as i saw this
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1yIwh.jpg



dayum

check dat pussie


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

The drama and mystery in this thread is quite entertaining. Who fancies who? Who wants to do what to whose butt? FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON FAF.


----------



## septango (May 16, 2013)

another common occurance on faf http://imgur.com/rNYCi


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

I'm still not telling. >:V


----------



## Kosdu (May 16, 2013)

septango said:


> another common occurance on faf http://imgur.com/rNYCi



What kind of anime is that?

xD


----------



## septango (May 16, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> What kind of anime is that?
> 
> xD



http://www.reddit.com/r/animenocontext/top/?sort=top&t=all from this


----------



## Percy (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm still not telling. >:V


Sarcasm. SARCASM!

That implies that you're going to tell!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> As of right now, if nobody reveals their crushes, It will be implied that everyone has a crush on me. I will act accordingly with midnight love letters.


I only like you for your nice hair.


----------



## TricksterF (May 16, 2013)

It's actually so fun to read all of these I've just made popcorn waiting for more comments to pop in


----------



## Symlus (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I have masturbated to some of the weirdest stuff on the web. My mind has been scarred with bad porn, creepy fetishes, and ugly women.


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

I confess I've just ninja'ed the 1000th post in this thread.


----------



## Percy (May 16, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I confess that I have masturbated to some of the weirdest stuff on the web. My mind has been scarred with bad porn, creepy fetishes, and ugly women.


Yeah, the internet does that to you. I've seen some weird shit in my times on the internet, so much so that I'm desensitized to a lot of things that other people would find disturbing.
Of course, there are certain things that exist on the internet that just shouldn't.


----------



## Symlus (May 16, 2013)

Percy said:


> Yeah, the internet does that to you. I've seen some weird shit in my times on the internet, so much so that I'm desensitized to a lot of things that other people would find disturbing.
> Of course, there are certain things that exist on the internet that just shouldn't.


My mind has become numbed by gore and stuff. But I wholeheartedly agree with you, there is too much stuff on the internet that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

I'm really tempted to say my crushes now..
:c
but they probably know who they are anyway


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I'm frustrated with everyone who has said they have a crush here not saying who they are because I'm a nosy bastard.


----------



## septango (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm really tempted to say my crushes now..
> :c
> but they probably know who they are anyway


it doesnt matter if they know. I DONT KNOW


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

I'll say mine if they say theirs


----------



## Symlus (May 16, 2013)

Fuck it. 
Machine and Aleu, since all of you are too pathetic to mention your crushes. >:\


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

Huh, I am legitimately surprised. I didn't think anyone would crush on me.


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Fuck it.
> Machine and Aleu, since all of you are too pathetic to mention your crushes. >:\


IT'S A MIRACLE!


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Fuck it.
> Machine and Aleu, since all of you are too pathetic to mention your crushes. >:\



Admitting my all of my crushes is a sign of weakness. I am a Death Knight, not a squishy priest. :V


----------



## Symlus (May 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> IT'S A MIRICLE!


Miracle!*
FTFY.


Ozriel said:


> Admitting all of my crushes is a sign of weakness. I am a Death Knight, not a squishy priest. :V


I wasn't trying to make you confess...


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

FAF will never know who Ozzy's Harriet is :V

For the record:
Mentova
Mokushi
Jashwa
Term

I am weak ;~;


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> FAF will never know who Ozzy's Harriet is :V



Bite me! >:V




Lev1athan said:


> Miracle!*
> FTFY.
> 
> I wasn't trying to make you confess...



Your eyes are on me, I can feel them looking at me, trying to peer into my thoughts! I will eat them to solve this.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Admitting my all of my crushes is a sign of weakness. I am a Death Knight, not a squishy priest. :V


Pfff, deathknights are easymode bitches. Shaman are the real tough guys. It takes balls to put up with blizzard's hate boner for the class all these years.!

(Also I will not tell because I am a stubborn motherfucker and shy. :V )


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Bite me! >:V
> 
> .


I didn't know you were into that ;V


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

Holy shit, the plot embiggens! I can no longer take the girth of this drama. I confess I too have a crush on someone here. She isn't active anymore, and I should really skype her instead of posting here.


----------



## Symlus (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Your eyes are on me, I can feel them looking at me, trying to peer into my thoughts! I will eat them to solve this.


Lol, I'd like to see you try.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Pfff, deathknights are easymode bitches. Shaman are the real tough guys. It takes balls to put up with blizzard's hate boner for the class all these years.!
> 
> (Also I will not tell because I am a stubborn motherfucker and shy. :V )



Pfffttt...We should duel...when I get my DK to 90. I'm sorry, Monks are addicting to play.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Pfffttt...We should duel...when I get my DK to 90. I'm sorry, Monks are addicting to play.


It's on then. >:C

Monks are pretty rad though. On my alt I did nothing but spam combat rolls like in the N64 zelda games.

(did you ever realid friend me?)


----------



## AkaPANDA (May 16, 2013)

I am so obsessed with a certain character that I imagine him holding my hand whenever I walk alone, or him wrapping his arms around me while laying in bed.

Oh wow it sounds even worse typed out.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> It's on then. >:C
> 
> Monks are pretty rad though. On my alt I did nothing but spam combat rolls like in the N64 zelda games.


Tauren monk is best monk


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> It's on then. >:C
> 
> Monks are pretty rad though. On my alt I did nothing but spam combat rolls like in the N64 zelda games.
> 
> (did you ever realid friend me?)



No. :c


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Tauren monk is best monk


Oh my god yes


Ozriel said:


> No. :c


YOU DON'T LOVE ME ;~;

I confess to having easily $400+ dollars of lego sets displayed on shelves in my room. In my defense, I bought them over time when I had disposable income.


----------



## Kosdu (May 16, 2013)

I feel left out not crushing on anybody.



I confess I stopped playing WoW not long after WoTLK came out.....
A friend showed me it now and it looks like they've fucked up all the mechanics like talents and hunter's weapons.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I feel left out not crushing on anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not even half of it.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I feel left out not crushing on anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gameplay wise, its probably better than its ever been. They've tightened up a lot of classes. And what they did with hunters is a good thing. No more pointless stat sticks.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Gameplay wise, its probably better than its ever been. They've tightened up a lot of classes. And what they did with hunters is a good thing. No more pointless stat sticks.


BUT

BUT
Those HELPED :C


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh hell naw, damn brony. >:C  On that note, I confess that I hate the brony fandom. Despite the fact that they're probably on around the same level as furries. They just managed to drive me fuckin' crazy.


 I hate it because it feels way too generic and overrated.


----------



## Azure (May 16, 2013)

i confess, not giving a fuck feels great


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

You know what, I don't actually fancy anyone lmao


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You know what, I don't actually fancy anyone lmao



Confess that you want me. CONFESS.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Confess that you want me. CONFESS.


everyone wants all the secrets


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> BUT
> 
> BUT
> Those HELPED :C



It was a useless penis stick...

I missed my Heroic Cata penis stick. :c

The reason why they did it was to reduce the competition for polearms and staves now that there are monks. Hunters have bows and guns all to themselves, so you don't have to worry about rogues or warriors needing on them. 

Monks and Druids have to compete for polearms and staves.

But I have to admit that I do miss the ammo. It was a good way to tell the difference between a hunter and a huntard.  I still have my hunter's ammo sitting in my bank.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Don't forget that it looks dope as fuck running around with your ranged weapon on your back.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Don't forget that it looks dope as fuck running around with your ranged weapon on your back.



Yea Boiiiiii!

Send me a message on FB or whatever if you want meh realid. 
And don't hate on my rogue's name. It is an hommage to...an awesome person. :V


----------



## Machine (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I want a time machine made out of a Delorean.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I want a time machine made out of a Delorean.



Why not a dope-ass army hummer with a machinegun and shit on it

omg

_machine_ gun


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Why not a dope-ass army hummer with a machinegun and shit on it
> 
> omg
> 
> _machine_ gun



Oh murr.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Oh murr.



ruff ruff


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Yea Boiiiiii!
> 
> Send me a message on FB or whatever if you want meh realid.
> And don't hate on my rogue's name. It is an hommage to...an awesome person. :V


Sent you a message. I'll probably be on tonight for super fun raid time. (assume everyone shows up. :V )


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I like dog and fox fursuits with big dicks sticking out of them. No joke.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It was a useless penis stick...
> 
> I missed my Heroic Cata penis stick. :c
> 
> ...


Well they still have to compete with hunters that need on cloth and plate and sticks and wands and...


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well they still have to compete with hunters that need on cloth and plate and sticks and wands and...



Hunters cannot do the huntard thing anymore and need on things they think they can use. :V



Mentova said:


> Sent you a message. I'll probably be on tonight for super fun raid time. (assume everyone shows up. :V )



Same here later on tonight...assuming everyone does show up.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 16, 2013)

I also confess that I sorta wanted Romney to win the last election, but sorta wasn't too disappointed when Obama got voted back in.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2013)

I'm actually a very well programmed spambot codenamed ><0/D4(#! This forum has just been too slow to realize it. :I


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm actually a very well programmed spambot. This forum has just been too slow to realize it. :I



LK and I agreed that you could stay as long as you do not try to sell us cheap Chinese pants or Window siding.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm actually a very well programmed spambot. This forum has just been too slow to realize it. :I



Shit man, really?

I'm a virus


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> LK and I agreed that you could stay as long as you do not try to sell us cheap Chinese pants or Window siding.



Actually, I sell Nintendo iQues.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Actually, I sell Nintendo iQues.


so THAT'S why you're on this forum. Users severely lack iQues here.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Actually, I sell Nintendo iQues.



Banning in 3....2...


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2013)

SkkerrbatttzzzzzZENNNNNNNN.... No.

Not happenin. :3


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I'm a fangirl for Don Bluth films moreso than Disney


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that I'm a fangirl for Don Bluth films moreso than Disney



Aw yuss gurl~

Ima go watch All Dogs Go to Heaven. I confess that I cry every time ;-;


----------



## TricksterF (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I got my common sense when I was 10 and currently have more common sense than about 90% of my school (even some of the teachers have no common sense )


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Aw yuss gurl~
> 
> Ima go watch All Dogs Go to Heaven. I confess that I cry every time ;-;


Because Burt fucking Reynolds

I admit I'm watching Rock A Doodle now


----------



## Machine (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I'm lacking in games on Steam. :C


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Because Burt fucking Reynolds



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNHKVTfqfso :V

I confess that I haven't seen most Don Bluth movies in years and forgot most of them :C


----------



## TricksterF (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I'm missing everyone trying to find out who's crushing on who ): (it was fun to read )


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I confess that I got my common sense when I was 10 and currently have more common sense than about 90% of my school (even some of the teachers have no common sense )



You realise everyone thinks that about everybody else, right? Then you think because you know this, somehow you have more sense than them. But everyone else knows this too. It's a clusterfuck of one-upping that gets nobody nowhere.


----------



## TricksterF (May 16, 2013)

It's probably not that I have more common sense.. It's just probably most the people I know are retards that continually do things that will impact their lives negatively now and in the future and I'm just sitting there thinking "Idiots.. Idiots everywhere I go", so I just say common sense but probably don't mean common sense.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that I'm a fangirl for Don Bluth films moreso than Disney



He was the man! And he had a good sense of humor. :3
The playthrough I saw of Dragon's Lair was hysterical.

I learned a bit from him. "No parallels" He said in a video. Makes things way more interesting.


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> It's probably not that I have more common sense.. It's just probably most the people I know are retards that continually do things that will impact their lives negatively now and in the future and I'm just sitting there thinking "Idiots.. Idiots everywhere I go", so I just say common sense but probably don't mean common sense.



I look at your location and confess I understand what you're trying to say. Usually you say what county you're from and it explains everything, unfortunately.

Tyrone REPRESENT >:c


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 16, 2013)

I confess that, somehow or other, I found a chocolate penis.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that, somehow or other, I found a chocolate penis.


Food sex?

What next, Super sized Cheetos dicks?


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that, somehow or other, I found a chocolate penis.



Something about seeing 'DARK CHOCOLATE COCK' makes me giggle. But â‚¬100? What the hell? I wouldn't pay that to eat a real cock.


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I'm lacking in games on Steam. :C



I confess I have too many games on steam :<


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I confess I have too many games on steam :<


I confess I like minecraft mod servers more than the actual games they're based off of.


----------



## Golden (May 16, 2013)

I confess that the video game I've played the most in my life is COD 4. Not too proud of that.


----------



## Zabrina (May 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh hell naw, damn brony. >:C  On that note, I confess that I hate the brony fandom. Despite the fact that they're probably on around the same level as furries. They just managed to drive me fuckin' crazy.




Hail.


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I confess I like minecraft mod servers more than the actual games they're based off of.



Terraria is where it's at.

I confess I'm kinda excited for the new Xbox launch.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 16, 2013)

I confess that I want a fox fursona.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I confess that I want a fox fursona.



JOIN US

JOIN USSSSSS


----------



## Kosdu (May 16, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that, somehow or other, I found a chocolate penis.



I confess I really want to suck on one of those sexy things, even better on a real person


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I confess I really want to suck on one of those sexy things, even better on a real person



I confess that's a little TMI.


----------



## Kazooie (May 16, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I confess I really want to suck on one of those sexy things, even better on a real person


b-but _what if you bite it off_
ogod


----------



## Percy (May 16, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I confess that I want a fox fursona.


I confess that I'm thinking about making a canine character version of me. I wouldn't call it a fursona though, even though it technically would be. o-o


----------



## septango (May 16, 2013)

i confess i suck at this website, cant even get a sig to work


----------



## Aleu (May 17, 2013)

septango said:


> i confess i suck at this website, cant even get a sig to work


-Settings at the top right
-Edit signature on left
-???
-signature


----------



## septango (May 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> -Settings at the top right
> -Edit signature on left
> -???
> -signature


lets see if it worked...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

Percy said:


> I confess that I'm thinking about making a canine character version of me. I wouldn't call it a fursona though, even though it technically would be. o-o



If you do, I'll maybe make a cobra sona...as a side character sorta thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2013)

I confess I have gotten so stress I vomited.


----------



## DrDingo (May 17, 2013)

I confess that although I made an account on the main site, I rarely use it at all. I mean, I might feel like browsing through the artwork on rare occasions, but that's about it.


----------



## Hewge (May 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I confess that I want a fox fursona.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo ! ! !

Why, Mayo man, why? :[ Don't go to the dark and slutty side :[


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I swear I have insomnia issues because I can _never_ sleep well.

It always takes me upwards of an hour to actually fall asleep and I usually get up after tossing and turning for awhile.

Just once I'd like to fucking lay down and fall asleep in like 10min like I see other people do. :|


----------



## EloeElwe (May 17, 2013)

_I confess that I wish I had chocolate flavored cum!_


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

EloeElwe said:


> _I confess that I wish I had chocolate flavored cum!_


Eat a bunch of chocolate.


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2013)

I confess that  EloeElwe has done me a service by destroying positive progress I might have been hallucinating towards Furries.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I confess that I want a fox fursona.


I confess I find that confession to be a bit slutty



Kazooie said:


> b-but _what if you bite it off_
> ogod


Suck it, vore style.



Mentova said:


> I confess that I swear I have insomnia issues because I can _never_ sleep well.
> 
> It always takes me upwards of an hour to actually fall asleep and I usually get up after tossing and turning for awhile.
> 
> Just once I'd like to fucking lay down and fall asleep in like 10min like I see other people do. :|


I confess I think you need someone to go to bed with. At least you'll be able to spend those waking hours in a more productive way.


----------



## Kosdu (May 17, 2013)

Mentova, try Melotonin capsules and Sleepytime time, even warm milk.

I used to have your problem. Seemed to go away with less stress.


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

I confess that my enemy was decent towards me today D: 
(even though I was planning to run him over{we went driving today})


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

I confess when I woke up I instinctively grabbed my laptop. Screw breakfast and other things that matter, INTERNET TIEM.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess when I woke up I instinctively grabbed my laptop. Screw breakfast and other things that matter, INTERNET TIEM.



I did this also, but I'm up and at 'em now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 17, 2013)

I confess that sometimes I overreact.


----------



## Percy (May 17, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I confess that sometimes I overreact.


I confess that sometimes I don't react enough.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

Percy said:


> I confess that sometimes I don't react enough.



I confess you make me smile.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 17, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I confess you make me smile.


I confess that you two give me diabeetus.

Also that I have no non-caucasian friends. Weird.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 17, 2013)

I confess that my relationship is falling apart.


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Also that I have no non-caucasian friends. Weird.



I confess I think it's weird you think that's weird.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 17, 2013)

And that my three crushes were Silvaris, Skyelar, and Umbra.exe.

I also miss the following members: xAngelStormx, Treaclefox, Grunnolf, Ruastin, Bipolar Bear, Rivers Bluetail, and WolfHiro.


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I was tired of my old avatar.


----------



## Percy (May 17, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> And that my three crushes were Silvaris, Skyelar, and Umbra.exe.
> 
> I also miss the following members: xAngelStormx, Treaclefox, Grunnolf, Ruastin, Bipolar Bear, Rivers Bluetail, and WolfHiro.



A CONFESSION OF CRUSHES!
NOW ALL ELSE MUST DO THE SAME.


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

I already did mine.


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

Good thing I wasn't here long enough to crush on many people


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

Percy said:


> A CONFESSION OF CRUSHES!
> NOW ALL ELSE MUST DO THE SAME.



Ok. 

D.Batty, Mentova, M. Le Renard, Wolf-bone and finally and most importantly...

Percy. <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

Nobody crushes on me :C

The only logical explanation is that I'm just so very sexy that I can't possibly be handled by any other being. I make Mokushi look like an obese Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Nobody crushes on me :C


Pssh. You're not the only one. We will be friends in our rejection.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Pssh. You're not the only one. We will be friends in our rejection.



We will multiply and create our own master race


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> We will multiply and create our own master race


Together in loneliness, we will never be alone!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Together in loneliness, we will never be alone!



Lets make friends! Literally!


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Lets make friends! Literally!


I'll fetch the dolls!


----------



## Distorted (May 17, 2013)

I kinda crushed on d.batty for a while, but decided he was way too hardcore for it to work. He be frustrated with me in the first hour or so...


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

I love you all  you are all interesting  but no crush (that you know  )


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Good thing I wasn't here long enough to crush on many people


Give it time.


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

I don't think so


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2013)

Man, FAF really IS furry highschool. :V


----------



## Kalmor (May 17, 2013)

Apparently someone is crushing on me in my school... At least that's what I heard. No one is crushing on me in here yet though.


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

How do u know raptros?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I kinda crushed on d.batty for a while, but decided he was way too hardcore for it to work. He be frustrated with me in the first hour or so...



He also has a mate and a future husband...soooooooooo....yeah.


----------



## Kalmor (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> How do u know raptros?


What? How I know someone is crushing on me in school or how I know no one is crushing on me in here?


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Apparently someone is crushing on me in my school... At least that's what I heard. No one is crushing on me in here yet though.


Gimme yo dragon dick! ;V

On a serious note, I confess that when people call their boy/girlfriend "mate" it annoys me :C Nothing personal to people who say that but it bugs me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2013)

When a patient is in pain, I "administer" an IV flush to help with the pain. If they are still in pain after a high dose of normal saline, i'll give morphine or fentanyl. Dallas drug seekers :c


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

How do u know nobody is crushing on you here  someone has to they are probably just too shy to admit it.


----------



## Kalmor (May 17, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Gimme yo dragon dick! ;V


Oh murr. :V



> On a serious note, I confess that when people call their boy/girlfriend "mate" it annoys me :C Nothing personal to people who say that but it bugs me.


Eh, I'm fine with it as long as it stays online/within the fandom. In general conversation with acquaintances is just a big no no.



TricksterF said:


> How do u know nobody is crushing on you here  someone has to they are probably just too shy to admit it.


Because I'm like, one of the few mostly straight guys here....


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

Doesn't mean someone can't have a crush on you. Just because you're straight doesn't mean you're not a target for the Bi's and gays


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2013)

I confess I used to be an obnoxious FAF posting fag that didn't know when to stop. Now I work and have grown to hate the world like every mature and reasonable adult.


----------



## Kalmor (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Doesn't mean someone can't have a crush on you. Just because you're straight doesn't mean you're not a target for the Bi's and gays


Very true.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I don't think so


Ah then you already have some.


----------



## Distorted (May 17, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> He also has a mate and a future husband...soooooooooo....yeah.



A guy can dream, can't he? I'm not a homewrecker, sheesh....

Although I must confess that I unknowingly almost commited such an act to a former friend of mine. We don't talk so much anymore...


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

I don't lie, yes I do have one but I'm not saying


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I don't lie, yes I do have one but I'm not saying


All the power to you than. Go get em'


----------



## septango (May 17, 2013)

I confess I actually like alot of the steryotypical bullshit that other furries hate in the fandom


----------



## Kazooie (May 17, 2013)

I've been in a really lascivious mood recently, bluh. It's the worst. Please revert back to asexual blob mode brain, thanks in advance.


----------



## septango (May 17, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I've been in a really lascivious mood recently, bluh. It's the worst. Please revert back to asexual blob mode brain, thanks in advance.



lol, nope embrace it :v

also, way to confess that youre horny


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 17, 2013)

HAXX said:


> I confess I used to be an obnoxious FAF posting fag that didn't know when to stop. Now I work and have grown to hate the world like every mature and reasonable adult.



I confess that I already hate the world.


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

I confess that My crush (not on the forum) is a male :/


----------



## Kazooie (May 17, 2013)

septango said:


> lol, nope embrace it :v
> 
> also, way to confess that youre horny


but I currently have nothing to embrace, ugh, it's the worst. also it is a serious issue ok it is interfering with my regular life!!


----------



## septango (May 17, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> but I currently have nothing to embrace, ugh, it's the worst. also it is a serious issue ok it is interfering with my regular life!!


im in the same boat actually,


----------



## Kosdu (May 17, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> but I currently have nothing to embrace, ugh, it's the worst. also it is a serious issue ok it is interfering with my regular life!!



Welcome to the internet. There is porn.

It will help.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I confess that My crush (not on the forum) is a male :/


 Seeing as most users are.. that is just simply probable.


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

Someone confess a deep dark personal secret


----------



## Kazooie (May 17, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Welcome to the internet. There is porn.
> 
> It will help.


I am porning as hard as I can, it's only making things worse


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

Mentova said:


> On a serious note, I confess that when people call their boy/girlfriend "mate" it annoys me :C Nothing personal to people who say that but it bugs me.



Oh fuck that to hell and back. Murry-purry bullshit makes me want to cleanse the world of the furry scourge.



Raptros said:


> Because I'm like, one of the few mostly straight guys here....



OMG you're straight too!? We should totally go ou- wait I didn't think that through.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Someone confess a deep dark personal secret



I used to listen to 50 cent


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

Ok I'll go first I confess that I had a deep fear of broccoli up until the age of 8 because I thought I was destroying tiny squirrels homes xD


----------



## septango (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Someone confess a deep dark personal secret



dark-saucy or dark-sad?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2013)

I confess I was at one point when young a legitimate sex addict, but not for the physicality I had a never ending urge for more companionship due to my own issues caused by witnessing the deaths of several people I cared for when I was young including my mother.

... I got better.


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

Both


----------



## Kalmor (May 17, 2013)

secretfur said:


> OMG you're straight too!? We should totally go ou- wait I didn't think that through.


We should be furiends! :v


----------



## septango (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Both



I havent done enough shit in this lifetime to have anything like that

- I was going to post a less extreme version of mokushi's post but it would be disrespectfull


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> We should be furiends! :v



Sarcasm or not, I will punch you.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I really don't have much of a problem with the murry purry stuff, and even find it cute sometimes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I confess that I really don't have much of a problem with the murry purry stuff, and even find it cute sometimes.



I hate cuteness

As in, cute behaviour. I don't like that.

But I like, say, kittens. In fact, my cats just had babies. I don't know why I didn't mention it before, they're adorbs.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2013)

Contrived cute behavior is terribad. But I find it adorable when someone is like...naturally comically oblivious and things just fly over their head. The innocence destroys me and my lungs. ;w;


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 17, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Someone confess a deep dark personal secret



I confess that I'm apparently murderous and violent.
According to my school. So I have to have counseling.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2013)

septango said:


> - I was going to post a less extreme version of mokushi's post but it would be disrespectfull



Go ahead, my past is my past and I hold nothing from it anymore.


----------



## TricksterF (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I'm going to sleep thinking about my forum crush. Nighty night


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that I'm apparently murderous and violent.
> According to my school. So I have to have counseling.



my god I can feel the edge cutting into me from here


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I tried fitting in at middle school by being a weaboo.

Never again.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> my god I can feel the edge cutting into me from here



Trying to seem edgy around furries(or the Internet in general) is like trying to seem crazy when in an asylum. 
Simply by contrast nothing you can do seems extreme when people are running in diapers around shitting all over the place finding new things to shove into intimate holes holes.


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I tried fitting in at middle school by being a weaboo.
> 
> Never again.



oh lawdy that's funny stuff machine-chan

not like i ever did that myself


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I tried fitting in at middle school by being a weaboo.
> 
> Never again.





secretfur said:


> oh lawdy that's funny stuff machine-chan
> 
> not like i ever did that myself



I used to like anime and it is actually what kick-started me to want to get into drawing in the first place. However, I dropped interest in Anime pretty quickly. 

... then I got into furry.


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ... then I got into furry.



At least with animu you can shout 'BUT MIYAZAKI' until people shut up. Defending the furry thing is ...not advisable.


----------



## Aetius (May 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I tried fitting in at middle school by being a weaboo.
> 
> Never again.



You never go full weaboo.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 17, 2013)

I got tired of hiding the furry thing and trying to convince people it wasn't sexual. So I just started owning it. Its quite liberating, actually. If someone says "isn't that a sexual thing?" I say.."For some. Ask me whatever you like about what I like."That said...while id never have sex in a fursuit...I have had furry sex...and it was hot as hell. Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

secretfur said:


> oh lawdy that's funny stuff machine-chan
> 
> not like i ever did that myself


Indeed, Secret-kun.



Gibby said:


> I used to like anime and it is actually what kick-started me to want to get into drawing in the first place. However, I dropped interest in Anime pretty quickly.
> 
> ... then I got into furry.


STORY OF MY LIIIFE.


----------



## septango (May 17, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Go ahead, my past is my past and I hold nothing from it anymore.



screw it , I might as well- becuse of the open hatered I get from my famaly reguarly Ive become very clingy and mushy about relationships, this is actually the reason Ive never really dated anyone. becuse I dont want to force that on them, and dont want to not have it


----------



## Kazooie (May 17, 2013)

septango said:


> Ive become very clingy and mushy about relationships, this is actually the reason Ive never really dated anyone


Hah, I have trouble dating because I'm an emotionless robot half the time


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I got tired of hiding the furry thing and trying to convince people it wasn't sexual. So I just started owning it. Its quite liberating, actually. If someone says "isn't that a sexual thing?" I say.."For some. Ask me whatever you like about what I like."That said...while id never have sex in a fursuit...I have had furry sex...and it was hot as hell. Don't knock it till you try it.



what is furry sex



Machine said:


> Indeed, Secret-kun.



Hey. It's Secret-_san_. If we're going weeaboo we have to anal retentive desu.

I confess I am a secret to everybody.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I confess that you two give me diabeetus.
> 
> Also that I have no non-caucasian friends. Weird.


That's sooo racist d00d :V



Lev1athan said:


> I confess that I was tired of my old avatar.


I confess it is actually cuter ^^


Gibby said:


> Nobody crushes on me :C


Nobody that you know. After all, crushes are kept secret... unless someone reveals them.

I confess I do have crushes here. 
I also confess that Secretfur's Pansexual Pride Signature is awesome.


----------



## veeno (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I don't think ocarina of time is the best zelda game.


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I will not rest until I have the most subtly disturbing avatar/sig combo on FAF.


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I will not rest until I have the most subtly disturbing avatar/sig combo on FAF.


Still not disturbing.


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Still not disturbing.


Please don't make me put a picture of a baby with eczema as my avatar.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> Please don't make me put a picture of a baby with eczema as my avatar.


A picture of a baby with Harlequin-type Ichthyosis avatar would be way more disturbing.


----------



## Aetius (May 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> I confess that I will not rest until I have the most subtly disturbing avatar/sig combo on FAF.



Good luck disturbing me, I confess I love to play amnesia mods at 1am and read creepy pasta right after and have a good nights sleep.


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> A picture of a baby with Harlequin-type Ichthyosis avatar would be way more disturbing.


Yeah, but then moralfags would start calling me sadistic, which I am not... sometimes.

Only in video games.



Serbia Strong said:


> Good luck disturbing me, I confess I love to play amnesia mods at 1am and read creepy pasta right after and have a good nights sleep.


Fuck you I do that too.


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

I am hard to disturb. Mostly due to the internet.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 17, 2013)

I confess I wish there were more females in the fandom, that were heterosexual and beautiful looking.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I am hard to disturb. Mostly due to the internet.



This.


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess I wish there were more females in the fandom, that were heterosexual and beautiful looking.


Your expectations are just too high.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess I wish there were more females in the fandom, that were heterosexual and beautiful looking.



I'm glad there are lots of young attractive males who _*aren't*_ heterosexual ;3

I used to be into girls but that got boring.


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess I wish there were more females in the fandom, that were heterosexual and beautiful looking.


The furry fandom is not a place to meet up and bang chicks. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I rage a lot in competitive games, as I have come to terms with today whilst playing some competitive Red Orchestra much to my embarassment. Though like a wonderful gentleman I am, I supress it to nothing more than a gentle knock on the table and a monotonous utterance of "bolshevik cunts".


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

I confess that Bolshevik Cunt would make a great name for a band.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 17, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I'm glad there are lots of young attractive males who _*aren't*_ heterosexual ;3



I confess that I don't find this as disturbing as I thought I would.


----------



## Zabrina (May 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> The furry fandom is not a place to meet up and bang chicks. :V




â€‹:V


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I play too many JRPG's in my spare time.


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess I wish there were more females in the fandom, that were heterosexual and beautiful looking.



Come on now, at least _try_ and hide the gay.



Gibby said:


> I confess that I rage a lot in competitive games, as I have come to terms with today whilst playing some competitive Red Orchestra much to my embarassment. Though like a wonderful gentleman I am, I supress it to nothing more than a gentle knock on the table and a monotonous utterance of "bolshevik cunts".



I confess that is the most charmingly English thing I have heard in a while. Myself justs utters a gentle 'fuck' to no one in particular.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 17, 2013)

secretfur said:


> what is furry sex



Being "in character" during sex. In this case, anthro characters.


----------



## Aleu (May 17, 2013)

I confess that even though I reject societal gender norms because I dislike them, sometimes I feel like I dislike them because I'm not good enough to be a decent looking woman

:c


i'm going off to cry now ;~;


----------



## Zabrina (May 17, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Come on now, at least _try_ and hide the gay.




That is an impossible action.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that even though I reject societal gender norms because I dislike them, sometimes I feel like I dislike them because I'm not good enough to be a decent looking woman
> 
> :c
> 
> ...



'~'

cry wif me

lets wallow in our lack of self-esteem as a team


----------



## Aetius (May 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> '~'
> 
> cry wif me
> 
> lets wallow in our lack of self-esteem as a team



Let us cry as a team.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Your expectations are just too high.


 I am sorry, but stereotypes just get annoying after a while, especially when it's turned into a political thing or the fandom turning into an LGBT organization. Can't talk to guys without them coming on to you. It's not like having a normal conversation with a dude, like "what's up man!...yadda...yadda", having them looking at you in a creepy way or wanting something else from you, if you know what I mean. Their mindset is different, I swear.


----------



## Percy (May 17, 2013)

I confess that I should have gotten to know my friend's boyfriend better, who was a furry. One of only two people in real life that I know are furries. Both are gay.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Let us cry as a team.



Tears Orchestra: Rising Sadness


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

I confess these sad posts make me feel bad for being okay with myself. God damn that is like the firstworldproblems of emotions.


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I am sorry, but stereotypes just get annoying after a while, especially when it's turned into a political thing or the fandom turning into an LGBT organization. Can't talk to guys without them coming on to you. It's not like having a normal conversation with a dude, like "what's up man!", having them looking at you in a creepy way or wanting something else from you, if you know what I mean. Their mindset is different, I swear.


That's not what I meant. You want a woman? Lower your expectations of them. Don't expect a supermodel to fawn over you.


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> That's not what I meant. You want a woman? Lower your expectations of them. Don't expect a supermodel to fawn over you.



Or get _realistic_ expectations. I know it's sounds crazy, but most women aren't airbrushed genetic freaks. Astounding!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> That's not what I meant. You want a woman? Lower your expectations of them. Don't expect a supermodel to fawn over you.



I'm like that, I don't really dig supermodels.

Shit I actually like fat chicks. 

I dunno, I don't find looks that important really. Sure, good looks > bad looks but I really don't care that much. I think I'd prefer the slightly pudgy nerd chick who fulfils my emotional needs and doesn't drive me insane over the hot-as-all-hell though obnoxious skank.


----------



## Aetius (May 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Tears Orchestra: Rising Sadness



9.7/10

Would watch chickflicks with.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> 9.7/10
> 
> Would watch chickflicks with.



Queeros of Sobbingrad


----------



## Aetius (May 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Queeros of Sobbingrad



Feels Orchestra: Sobfront 41-45


I confess I never had a crush on anyone here.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Being "in character" during sex. In this case, anthro characters.



How can you do that?

I've never become my "character" IRL at all, let alone during sex...


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> That's not what I meant. You want a woman? Lower your expectations of them. Don't expect a supermodel to fawn over you.


 I am just saying.


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I am just saying.


I'm jus' sayin' too.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 17, 2013)

I confess that the red sergal has a point. 

While a perfectly-seasoned sausage imported from some fine-as-hell meat store in Germany is much better than a Walmart-bought porkchop, you need to realize that the Walmart porkchop's appeal is not in its overall appearance, texture or taste, but in its ability to be appreciated by just about anyone when it is cooked right, seasoned and appreciated for what it is on the _inside_.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2013)

I just realised that I fucking love having a laptop, so instead of sleeping, I can go on FAF.

Fuck yeah, a new way to enjoy my bed


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I confess that the red sergal has a point.
> 
> While a perfectly-seasoned sausage imported from some fine-as-hell meat store in Germany is much better than a Walmart-bought porkchop, you need to realize that the Walmart porkchop's appeal is not in its overall appearance, texture or taste, but in its ability to be appreciated by just about anyone when it is cooked right, seasoned and appreciated for what it is on the _inside_.


Which is food, if you're confused.


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

I confess that Buddhist meetings make me very, very sleepy.


----------



## Aleu (May 17, 2013)

I prefer pudgy guys too



they're fun to poke <:


----------



## septango (May 17, 2013)

I confess I add sugar to my diet coke


----------



## Percy (May 17, 2013)

septango said:


> I confess I add sugar to my diet coke


Isn't that just coke, with too much sweet taste? o_o


----------



## septango (May 17, 2013)

Percy said:


> Isn't that just coke, with too much sweet taste? o_o


I drink too much coke, therfore we run out left with only diet wich I hate

also Im a hipster, dont expect me to make sense


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I prefer pudgy guys too
> 
> 
> 
> they're fun to poke <:



Also, they're the most fun to hug.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 17, 2013)

Ricky said:


> How can you do that?
> 
> I've never become my "character" IRL at all, let alone during sex...



It's not really difficult. Consider other ways people roleplay during sex. Being in character as an anthro is simply acting the way you imagine your character would act during sex. And if your anthro has any animalistic behaviors you let those out. If your partner enjoys doing the same, you can end up with very carnal, energetic, exciting sex that stimulates your mind as well as your body. Consider the excitement of acting out a fantasy with your partner. It's like that.


----------



## Seekrit (May 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I just realised that I fucking love having a laptop, so instead of sleeping, I can go on FAF.
> 
> Fuck yeah, a new way to enjoy my bed



I confess I'm glad I'm not the only sad fuck who does this. It's nearly 5am, but I secretly really like this place at night.


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess I'm glad I'm not the only sad fuck who does this. It's nearly 5am, but I secretly really like this place at night.


>Secretfur

Makes sense.


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

Instead of having my laptop with me in bed, I go on my phone and come here.

Sleep is too mainstream anyway. :V


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> Instead of having my laptop with me in bed, I go on my phone and come here.
> 
> Sleep is too mainstream anyway. :V


SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK


----------



## Machine (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK


That's my motto~


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> That's my motto~


That I use too often. -.- 
I need to sleep more.


----------



## Machine (May 18, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> That I use too often. -.-
> I need to sleep more.


I think the reason I can't sleep for shit has something to do with my caffeine intake and ancient Tempurpedic matress.

I wanna sleep on a cloud, dammit, not a slice of bread.


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> I think the reason I can't sleep for shit has something to do with my caffeine intake and ancient Tempurpedic matress.
> 
> I wanna sleep on a cloud, dammit, not a slice of bread.


I'm with you. I want a pillow, not a piece of paper.


----------



## Aleu (May 18, 2013)

I enjoy sleep because my dreams are pretty interesting.

I set fire to some millionaire's home after slitting his throat with a coworker. Then we went back to our job...which was apparently some boat factory.


----------



## Machine (May 18, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I'm with you. I want a pillow, not a piece of paper.


I want a blanket, not something that feels like the pelts of dead cats sewn together.

I also tend to die a lot in my dreams. Brain, what the fuck.


----------



## Percy (May 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I enjoy sleep because my dreams are pretty interesting.


I enjoy sleeping because of lucid dreaming. It's just always such a wonderful time, provided the dream doesn't fade away right away.


----------



## Machine (May 18, 2013)

When I achieve lucid dreaming, the first thing I'm doing (aside from flying) is having a romantic dinner and then screwing someone.

True story.


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

I confess to having a mental breakdown in college a couple of years ago. 

Apparently I thought people were stabbing me in the back as I passed them, that the moon stole my soul, and that the raindrops on the ground were messages from people in the sky.

I'm better...


----------



## septango (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I confess to having a mental breakdown in college a couple of years ago.
> 
> Apparently I thought people were stabbing me in the back as I passed them, that the moon stole my soul, and that the raindrops on the ground were messages from people in the sky.
> 
> I'm better...


you mind if i use that raindrops bit?


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

septango said:


> you mind if i use that raindrops bit?



If you can make sense of it, be my guest. I find it hard to believe the things I thought back then.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I prefer pudgy guys too
> 
> 
> 
> they're fun to poke <:


 What about pregnant guys? http://img2-1.timeinc.net/people/i/2008/news/080414/thomas_beatie.jpg


----------



## Duality Jack (May 18, 2013)

i Confess I am an ass man
I like good booty.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 18, 2013)

I confess my first and last concert I've ever been to was Jessica Simpson back in 2004. 
I also confess that I still have my childhood stuffed bear from when I was 5.


----------



## Percy (May 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> When I achieve lucid dreaming, the first thing I'm doing (aside from flying) is having a romantic dinner and then screwing someone.
> 
> True story.


I confess that I usually end up screwing someone as well.
#virgin


----------



## septango (May 18, 2013)

i confess im jealous of the lucid dreamers out there, i dont dream


----------



## Aleu (May 18, 2013)

septango said:


> i confess im jealous of the lucid dreamers out there, i dont dream


Everyone enters the dream stage of sleeping.
Remembering it is something not everyone does.


----------



## septango (May 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Everyone enters the dream stage of sleeping.
> Remembering it is something not everyone does.



the last dream I remember is a doctor who episode I want made now, a old gothic/french cooking school cut off from the rest of the universe running out of food, the doctor will have to suffice- he IS infinite meat after all

also I confess I love cursedmarked's youtube channel, wish it had more content


----------



## TricksterF (May 18, 2013)

I confess that I woke up 4 hours ago (4:30am) from a wonderful dream that I spent a while recreating it


----------



## Aetius (May 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I enjoy sleep because my dreams are pretty interesting.
> 
> I set fire to some millionaire's home after slitting his throat with a coworker. Then we went back to our job...which was apparently some boat factory.



Mine was, I failed intro macroeconomics for some bizarre reason and some fat kid tore apart my bike....yeah....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> When I achieve lucid dreaming, the first thing I'm doing (aside from flying) is having a romantic dinner and then screwing someone.
> 
> True story.



I try to do the exact same thing but it always ends in me being pulled apart by zombies.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2013)

I confess, I like some animes and mangas


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I confess, I like some animes and mangas


 I confess that your one of those people who think Japanese shit is just "uber" cool.


----------



## TricksterF (May 18, 2013)

I confess I've probably posted more here that I have in all the other places put together and I should probably stop.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I confess I've probably posted more here that I have in all the other places put together and I should probably stop.



>41 posts

do u evn lifte


----------



## benignBiotic (May 18, 2013)

Percy said:


> A CONFESSION OF CRUSHES!
> NOW ALL ELSE MUST DO THE SAME.


Well shirt. 

Maayyonaiiissseeee. Sarcastic Handsomecup. Riho sometimes. Aleu sometimes (Scorpios, srs).


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> >41 posts
> 
> do u evn lifte


 YOLO = You've Only Lifted Once


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I confess I've probably posted more here that I have in all the other places put together and I should probably stop.



My record high post count on any site is 33,044


----------



## Kazooie (May 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My record high post count on any site is 33,044


I think I did a few thousand on Hell


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2013)

It's so easy to get carried away when there are people trying to argue that Noah's flood really happened.


----------



## Machine (May 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that your one of those people who think Japanese shit is just "uber" cool.


Says the Mickey Mouse foot fetishist. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that your one of those people who think Japanese shit is just "uber" cool.



Some

Some

*Some*


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> Says the Mickey Mouse foot fetishist. :V


 lmfao. Now that is pretty fucking funny.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

I confess that when thinking about it too much, I can be sort of a homophobe, especially when you see weird cross-dressing, genderqueer shit, femboy etc... that creeps me out or makes me feel uncomfortable, and somehow not feeling welcome here because of the whole fandom being crowded with this shit, and if you don't agree or not being the most liberal and accepting, all loving, Barrack Obama supporting person, you are bad.

Okay, I better shut up.


----------



## TricksterF (May 18, 2013)

I confess I'm probably going to spend my summer on this and destroy my plans!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that when thinking about it  too much, I can be sort of a homophobe, especially when you see weird  cross-dressing, genderqueer shit, femboy etc... that creeps me out or  makes me feel uncomfortable, and somehow not feeling welcome here  because of the whole fandom being crowded with this shit, and if you  don't agree or not being the most liberal and accepting, all loving,  Barrack Obama supporting person, you are bad.
> 
> Okay, I better shut up.



This sounds more like trans-misandry than homophobia.  Men with female gender identities are the stimulus  you mention, rather  than simply msm. Indeed, I hope you don't mind me mentioning it, you have a  selection of sexy male characters in your favourites, so I don't think you're selection implies homophobia. [and I only mention this because I visited your page as a result of your previous thread asking for foot images to add to your favourites]


I've never seen you actually be mean to a femmish male user though, so I guess your discomfort with the idea is as much your prerrogative as most people's discomfort at witnessing their parents be intimate.


----------



## Seekrit (May 18, 2013)

I confess by sleeping I missed two or three good chances to really rip into some posters. Sleep is for the weak, and I am a powderpuff.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 18, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess by sleeping I missed two or three good chances to really rip into some posters. Sleep is for the weak, and I am a powderpuff.



Looks like you need to make up for lost time :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 18, 2013)

I confess I talked to Jase and Lev on the phone longer than I've talked to my boyfriend via call.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 18, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess I talked to Jase and Lev on the phone longer than I've talked to my boyfriend via call.



I confess you aren't alone when it comes to talking to other people over the phone longer than you do with your SO >.>


----------



## TricksterF (May 18, 2013)

I confess I never have credit so I gotta walk to everybody's house if I wanna talk to them, half the time they aren't even there and all my friends live at least a mile away or more!


----------



## Seekrit (May 18, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Looks like you need to make up for lost time :V



Aye gurl ima start wit chu

YOU A FURRY HAHAHA


----------



## TricksterF (May 18, 2013)

Things I do during the day are to just distract me until I can eat again :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Things I do during the day are to just distract me until I can eat again :3



your life must be empty if that's truly the case


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

I confess that I'm mentally compiling a file on every person that post on this thread.


----------



## EloeElwe (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I confess that I'm mentally compiling a file on every person that post on this thread.



Interesting, have you learned anything yet?


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

EloeElwe said:


> Interesting, have you learned anything yet?



Somewhat...

I'm still in the process of putting it all together, and there still a bit more information needed. But I can say that compared to other furries I've seen, many of the people here seem to be normal folk with a few quirks here and there. There's no obscene evidence of abnormal psychopathy (used in the general sense) in any.....well, most of the posters here. It's a fascinating and welcome sight to see people not taking themselves so seriously. Then again, this is a forum and I'm not able to visually observe behaviours of others in a real life social situation. And I doubt that all people act as they do on the internet. 

There are a few individuals who have peaked my interest, but I'm not at liberty to confess who they are. I'm not really a person to put someone on blast without good reason and accurate information.


----------



## Saga (May 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that when thinking about it too much, I can be sort of a homophobe, especially when you see *weird cross-dressing, genderqueer shit, femboy* etc... that creeps me out or makes me feel uncomfortable, and somehow not feeling welcome here because of the whole fandom being crowded with this shit, and if you don't agree or not being the most liberal and accepting, all loving, Barrack Obama supporting person, you are bad.
> 
> Okay, I better shut up.



That's all trans stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Somewhat...
> 
> I'm still in the process of putting it all together, and there still a bit more information needed. But I can say that compared to other furries I've seen, many of the people here seem to be normal folk with a few quirks here and there. There's no obscene evidence of abnormal psychopathy (used in the general sense) in any.....well, most of the posters here. It's a fascinating and welcome sight to see people *not taking themselves so seriously.* Then again, this is a forum and I'm not able to visually observe behaviours of others in a real life social situation. And I doubt that all people act as they do on the internet.
> 
> There are a few individuals who have peaked my interest, but I'm not at liberty to confess who they are. I'm not really a person to put someone on blast without good reason and accurate information.



Whereas you appear to be taking the rest of us very seriously indeed? x3


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Whereas you appear to be taking the rest of us very seriously indeed? x3



Lol, I tend to do that. I apparently make people nervous because I'm serious all the time. My friends tell me to lighten up, but I can't seem to tell when I'm being serious. I apologize. x3


----------



## Kazooie (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> There are a few individuals who have peaked my interest, but I'm not at liberty to confess who they are.


Your noble sense of scientific impartiality forbids you from confessing your newfound love; it is the tragic fate of every true scientist to forever be alone.

I salute your devotion to the cause, sir!


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Your noble sense of scientific impartiality forbids you from confessing you newfound love; it is the tragic fate of every true scientist to forever be alone.
> 
> I salute your devotion to the cause, sir!



It is very tragic. I've been cursed with the mind of a scientist and the heart of a romantic. I'm constantly at war with things I love. Oh, what a cruel life I live. Forever in pain at the curiosity I cannot contain. Woe is me... :v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Somewhat...
> 
> I'm still in the process of putting it all together, and there still a bit more information needed. But I can say that compared to other furries I've seen, many of the people here seem to be normal folk with a few quirks here and there. There's no obscene evidence of abnormal psychopathy (used in the general sense) in any.....well, most of the posters here. It's a fascinating and welcome sight to see people not taking themselves so seriously. Then again, this is a forum and I'm not able to visually observe behaviours of others in a real life social situation. And I doubt that all people act as they do on the internet.
> 
> There are a few individuals who have peaked my interest, but I'm not at liberty to confess who they are. I'm not really a person to put someone on blast without good reason and accurate information.



Hmm...
You've gotten me intrigued~

I too, am a person that likes to analyze others, though I usually end up failing with my research.


----------



## Seekrit (May 18, 2013)

I confess I couldn't be bothered analysing people. It never leads to anything accurate because I never have all the facts.


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Somewhat...
> 
> I'm still in the process of putting it all together, and there still a bit more information needed. But I can say that compared to other furries I've seen, many of the people here seem to be normal folk with a few quirks here and there. There's no obscene evidence of abnormal psychopathy (used in the general sense) in any.....well, most of the posters here. It's a fascinating and welcome sight to see people not taking themselves so seriously. Then again, this is a forum and I'm not able to visually observe behaviours of others in a real life social situation. And I doubt that all people act as they do on the internet.
> 
> There are a few individuals who have peaked my interest, but I'm not at liberty to confess who they are. I'm not really a person to put someone on blast without good reason and accurate information.



Is one of them me?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 18, 2013)

I am a double agent...I work for Blood Eagle though I swear allegiance with Diamond Sword. I'm a traitor of my own kind. And I don't care.


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Is one of them me?



....Maybe


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This sounds more like trans-misandry than homophobia.  Men with female gender identities are the stimulus  you mention, rather  than simply msm. Indeed, I hope you don't mind me mentioning it, you have a  selection of sexy male characters in your favourites, so I don't think you're selection implies homophobia. [and I only mention this because I visited your page as a result of your previous thread asking for foot images to add to your favourites]
> 
> 
> I've never seen you actually be mean to a femmish male user though, so I guess your discomfort with the idea is as much your prerrogative as most people's discomfort at witnessing their parents be intimate.


 Or I just happen to be a hypocrite? I know I am wrong to judge, but I can't help when I feel a certain way. It's kind of like the feeling when your parents are going out with someone new and you get that weird separation or left out feeling, or kind of like the feeling you get when your favorite character shape-shifts into something different and it spoils it for you, like a weird unfamiliar feeling.


----------



## Kalmor (May 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Or I just happen to be a hypocrite? I know I am wrong to judge, but I can't help when I feel a certain way. It's kind of like the feeling when your parents are going out with someone new and you get that weird separation or left out feeling, or kind of like the feeling you get when your favorite character shape-shifts into something different and it spoils it for you, like a weird unfamiliar feeling.


Things like that I'll get over after a certain amount of time, once I get used to it.


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

I confess that I just woke up and my first instinct was to check FAF. That's not good.


----------



## Hewge (May 18, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I confess that I just woke up and my first instinct was to check FAF. That's not good.



Addicted.


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Addicted.


Mr. Worse-insomnia-than-my-own, you too, are addicted.


----------



## Kalmor (May 18, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I confess that I just woke up and my first instinct was to check FAF. That's not good.


You woke up? I haven't had that experience in like, two days. :V


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> ....Maybe


Tell me your secrets!

Also I confess that I always feel really, really bad when someone buys me gifts. Someone bought me a game yesterday and I feel like a jerk ;_;

I need to pay them back...


----------



## Aleu (May 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Tell me your secrets!
> 
> Also I confess that I always feel really, really bad when someone buys me gifts. Someone bought me a game yesterday and I feel like a jerk ;_;
> 
> I need to pay them back...


pay them in yiffs


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Tell me your secrets!
> 
> Also I confess that I always feel really, really bad when someone buys me gifts. Someone bought me a game yesterday and I feel like a jerk ;_;
> 
> I need to pay them back...



I'm really iffy about receiving. :[ Though I do like giving.


----------



## Aleu (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm really iffy about receiving. :[ Though I do like giving.


oh murr~


----------



## Kalmor (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm really iffy about receiving. :[ Though I do like giving.


Oh murr. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> oh murr~





Raptros said:


> Oh murr. :V



I SWER 2 GOD GUIS

That was actually meant to be about presents omg. I'm really anxious about receiving nice things from someone cos lol social anxiety. But I'm okay with giving, and I love seeing people spaz out all happy and stuff. I prefer receiving stuff like good meaningful gestures, a day out, or a card with good words in them above all else.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

I confess I do not know what murr means.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that your one of those people who think Japanese shit is just "uber" cool.


How can you confess for me?
But to some degree, you're right. I like imperial japan and the era when the bushe was still alive and kicking. Also like japanese calligraphy
Modern japan is pretty much shite in my opinion. Nekomimi and all the neon and music? Nothx. Samurai, bushido, code of honour old music and the past, yespls


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How can you confess for me?
> But to some degree, you're right. I like imperial japan and the era when the bushe was still alive and kicking. Also like japanese calligraphy
> Modern japan is pretty much shite in my opinion. Nekomimi and all the neon and music? Nothx. Samurai, bushido, code of honour old music and the past, yespls



I agree, old Japan is real interesting, WW2 and centuries prior to that. And a lot of that general area of the planet. China, Korea, 'nam...

I confess I probably would have never gained an aspergian interest in history if it wasn't for videogames.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2013)

Vidya history sperglords unite!
Same here.


----------



## Kalmor (May 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess I do not know what murr means.


A furry sexual noise, apparently.


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Tell me your secrets!



I don't really have too many, and the ones I do have are rather strange. I do have a fascination with a certain area of the body. It causes me as much grief as it does pleasure...

Also are you really a fox? You seem a bit tame to be a fox. No offense.


----------



## Kalmor (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I don't really have too many, and the ones I do have are rather strange. I do have a fascination with a certain area of the body. It causes me as much grief as it does pleasure...
> 
> Also are you really a fox? You seem a bit tame to be a fox. No offense.


Here maybe.... :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Also are you really a fox? You seem a bit tame to be a fox. No offense.



Do you really take that fursona shit seriously?

Speaking of fursonas, mine's always been a totally original foxman. Though I don't care anymore about all that, and he's simply an OC. An OC with sentimental value as something I've created, but still one of my OCs.


----------



## Kazooie (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I do have a fascination with a certain area of  the body. It causes me as much grief as it does pleasure...


what why

as long as you don't go declaring to the world your love of earlobes/toenails/leg hair it doesn't seem like that big a deal


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Do you really take that fursona shit seriously?



I guess I do. I was just saying that judging from other people who chose a fox as their fursona, his post aren't as well.....yiffy as theirs. But that is a stereotype. I really do take things too seriously, don't I?



Kazooie said:


> what why
> 
> as long as you don't go declaring to the world your love of earlobes/toenails/leg hair it doesn't seem like that big a deal



What's wrong with earlobes?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I guess I do. I was just saying that judging from other people who chose a fox as their fursona, his post aren't as well.....yiffy as theirs.



You make me want to take a chemical shower.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

Raptros said:


> A furry sexual noise, apparently.


 Oh jesus.


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You make me want to take a chemical shower.



Your...welcome?

Oh wait, it was the verb usage wasn't it? Im sorry, sometimes I just can't contain that furry feeling. Heck I even let out a fursome yiff every once and a while. You should too. :v


----------



## Kazooie (May 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Oh jesus.


there are some things that even the healing power of Christ cannot overcome

I confess that I really just have to goddamn uninstall pretty much every superfluous thing on this computer, clean up my room, burn a daily routine into my brain, and get cracking


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2013)

Sometimes I doubt posters here even know what confess means


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Sometimes I doubt posters here even know what confess means


I confess that I know exactly what it means, and that we are using "I confess" just to keep this thread from being locked.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2013)

Raptros said:


> A furry sexual noise, apparently.



It's also a dog version of purr.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> there are some things that even the healing power of Christ cannot overcome
> 
> I confess that I really just have to goddamn uninstall pretty much every superfluous thing on this computer, clean up my room, burn a daily routine into my brain, and get cracking


 Sounds like the people here in New York.


----------



## TricksterF (May 18, 2013)

I confess I want to get an avatar like mentova's, it just has a certain thing about it that just makes it loveable (â€¢_â€¢)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2013)

I confess I regularly check these two websites:
http://www.gi.alaska.edu/AuroraForecast?Date=20110309
http://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/smcd/emb/snow/HTML/multisensor_global_snow_ice.html

This stuff is so cool!


----------



## Bliss (May 18, 2013)

I confess I supported Team Ding Dong. :C


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> I confess I supported Team Ding Dong. :C



Marry me; no other lady would give you cuter babies!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> I confess I supported Team Ding Dong. :C


I was so happy to see them fail in their quest to win the contest. The song was bland, boring and lacked skill.


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

I confess that I have no idea what "Team Ding Dong" is.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I confess that I have no idea what "Team Ding Dong" is.


Finland's band that went to compete in th Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Finland's band that went to compete in th Eurovision Song Contest


Still have no idea what any of that is. Ignore me, I'm an ignorant American.


----------



## Kalmor (May 18, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Still have no idea what any of that is. Ignore me, I'm an ignorant American.


A contest where all of a country's neighbours vote for each other regardless of how good the song is. Mostly political.


----------



## Bliss (May 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was so happy to see them fail in their quest to win the contest. The song was bland, boring and lacked skill.


For once again we had a unique song for _ourselves_... and not something depressing or harsh-sounding.



Raptros said:


> A contest where all of a country's neighbours vote for each other regardless of how good the song is. Mostly political.


SWEDEN, NORWAY, DENMARK AND ESTONIA GAVE US NO POINTS.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2013)

I thought the song was mainstream shit-tier pop. We had too many of those in the contest.

And Lev1, don't worry, it's a big thing here, but it is actually pretty bad for a show. Bad artists singing to compete about which country will host the next competition and go bankrupt because of it.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

I confess that I wanna see people in this world get along.


----------



## Bliss (May 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I thought the song was *mainstream shit-tier pop*. We had too many of those in the contest.


*Exactly!* The past few years we have put forth heavy metal, a homeless band and melancholic ballads. It is a change for us.

Also, the Cabinet ordered diplomats to withdraw from neighbouring states and does not rule out military intervention. :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 18, 2013)

I confess I'm a little nervous about my interview on Monday. .~. I hope I don't fuck up...


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that I wanna see people in this world get along.



I confess, I think that sounds kind of boring :roll:



Butterflygoddess said:


> I confess I'm a little nervous about my  interview on Monday. .~. I hope I don't fuck up...



Don't think of it like that!

Go in with confidence. Remember, it's just another interview and you're better than all the other candidates anyway ;3


----------



## EloeElwe (May 18, 2013)

I must confess, that I find the ebb and flow of the thread, quite amazing!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

EloeElwe said:


> I must confess, that I find the ebb and flow of the thread, quite amazing!


 I confess that I agree. The thread just keeps on going. I love it how it makes us free to express whatever the fuck we want in our lives.


----------



## Kahoku (May 18, 2013)

I reworked my Fursona, because I wasn't truly happy with the one I put out there.
I want to start a family, and I am not 100% gay..I am 50/50 I do want kids someday.

May seem small to you, but massive to me.


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I guess I do. I was just saying that judging from other people who chose a fox as their fursona, his post aren't as well.....yiffy as theirs. But that is a stereotype. I really do take things too seriously, don't I?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with earlobes?


I am very yiffy sir.

Put it in my butt, etc etc.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

I confess that for the most part, I'm a jealous attention-craving piece of averageness.


----------



## Azure (May 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I am very yiffy sir.
> 
> Put it in my butt, etc etc.


ive been waiting ALL THESE YEARS!

i confess i just put it in your butt. over the internet. with my mind.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> I reworked my Fursona, because I wasn't truly happy with the one I put out there.
> I want to start a family, and I am not 100% gay..I am 50/50 I do want kids someday.
> 
> May seem small to you, but massive to me.


 Maybe you can have a wife and a husband?


----------



## Seekrit (May 18, 2013)

I confess that my landlord represented Ireland in the Eurovision song contest. And came last. Maybe now the fucker will send a plumber to fix the heating.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess that my landlord represented Ireland in the Eurovision song contest. And came last. Maybe now the fucker will send a plumber to fix the heating.



I feel like the only person completely oblivious to anything in Eurovision despite being in the vicinity.

You and your _televisions_.


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

I confess that I have never seen a Eurovision thing.


----------



## Seekrit (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I feel like the only person completely oblivious to anything in Eurovision despite being in the vicinity.
> 
> You and your _televisions_.



I'm not joking, it's been two months and still no plumber. I confess I'm glad he lost.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 18, 2013)

This thread has gotten to 54 pages in 14 days. _14 days_. That's gotta be some sort of achievement.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> This thread has gotten to 54 pages in 14 days. _14 days_. That's gotta be some sort of achievement.



Even though they're full of mostly bollocks (especially from the 16-year-old just-came-out-the-closet newfags (jesus christ)) threads like these are what makes FAF actually worth being on.

Outside of that it's just politics and waiting for someone to say something stupid.


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> This thread has gotten to 54 pages in 14 days. _14 days_. That's gotta be some sort of achievement.


You should have seen the GTWT's. Those were epic.


----------



## Seekrit (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Even though they're full of mostly bollocks (especially from the 16-year-old just-came-out-the-closet newfags (jesus christ)) threads like these are what makes FAF actually worth being on.
> 
> Outside of that it's just politics and waiting for someone to say something stupid.



Bollocks worth reading. Every post brings me closer to understanding the Gibby.



Lev1athan said:


> You should have seen the GTWT's. Those were epic.



I confess I don't understand how the mods let them exist in the first place. Bring back the Black Hole, end all this madness.


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess I don't understand how the mods let them exist in the first place. Bring back the Black Hole, end all this madness.


Just play along, SF. I like being able to post (somewhat) freely.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Bollocks worth reading. Every post brings me closer to understanding the Gibby.
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I don't understand how the mods let them exist in the first place. Bring back the Black Hole, end all this madness.



I had a dream last night that Corto went on his alt account, Carta, and used magic to add a new section to the very bottom of the forum. Inside that new section was one thread in capital letters saying BLACK HOLE II and in it, Carta explained what a waste of time it was to moderate those sections anyway, so they opened it up again to give us all a third chance, one that lasted for an infinite amount of time. Many great adventures were had in there. People came and went, it was like the better days once again, there was lots of laughs and circlejerking I was a part of. And lots of juicy drama all over the place, and other threads like the Adventures of FAF all over again. But the best, most amazing thing about this new section? The section wasn't titled BLACK HOLE II, that was just the first thread in it. The section itself was titled: "Fuck Rigby."


----------



## Seekrit (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I had a dream last night that Corto went on his alt account, Carta, and used magic to add a new section to the very bottom of the forum. Inside that new section was one thread in capital letters saying BLACK HOLE II and in it, Carta explained what a waste of time it was to moderate those sections anyway, so they opened it up again to give us all a third chance, one that lasted for an infinite amount of time. Many great adventures were had in there. People came and went, it was like the better days once again, there was lots of laughs and circlejerking I was a part of. And lots of juicy drama all over the place, and other threads like the Adventures of FAF all over again. But the best, most amazing thing about this new section? The section wasn't titled BLACK HOLE II, that was just the first thread in it. The section itself was titled: "Fuck Rigby."



Glory be to Carta, true vulva of the Corto.

As fun as that sounds, I must honestly confess to liking Rigby. He brings a certain je ne sais quoi to the place.


----------



## Azure (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I had a dream last night that Corto went on his alt account, Carta, and used magic to add a new section to the very bottom of the forum. Inside that new section was one thread in capital letters saying BLACK HOLE II and in it, Carta explained what a waste of time it was to moderate those sections anyway, so they opened it up again to give us all a third chance, one that lasted for an infinite amount of time. Many great adventures were had in there. People came and went, it was like the better days once again, there was lots of laughs and circlejerking I was a part of. And lots of juicy drama all over the place, and other threads like the Adventures of FAF all over again. But the best, most amazing thing about this new section? The section wasn't titled BLACK HOLE II, that was just the first thread in it. The section itself was titled: "Fuck Rigby."


i confess i miss the original black hole.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I had a dream last night that Corto went on his alt account, Carta, and used magic to add a new section to the very bottom of the forum. Inside that new section was one thread in capital letters saying BLACK HOLE II and in it, Carta explained what a waste of time it was to moderate those sections anyway, so they opened it up again to give us all a third chance, one that lasted for an infinite amount of time. Many great adventures were had in there. People came and went, it was like the better days once again, there was lots of laughs and circlejerking I was a part of. And lots of juicy drama all over the place, and other threads like the Adventures of FAF all over again. But the best, most amazing thing about this new section? The section wasn't titled BLACK HOLE II, that was just the first thread in it. The section itself was titled: "Fuck Rigby."


That would be amazing to see.


Azure said:


> i confess i miss the original black hole.


Sig worthy and sigged.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> i confess i miss the original black hole.



I'm buttsad that I never got to be part of it. :c


----------



## Seekrit (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm buttsad that I never got to be part of it. :c



Fucking Holegans. I missed that shit by a few months, now I can't use a sweet pun to describe myself. Sound lads though. I confess I kinda miss David.


----------



## Percy (May 19, 2013)

I confess I still feel like a new user, despite having over 1500 posts. >.>


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 19, 2013)

I confess I really suck at drawing poses without a reference.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I confess I don't understand how the mods let them exist in the first place. Bring back the Black Hole, end all this madness.



We will never do this again since you guys were terrible with the last time wasting thread and broke the very clear rules stated in the OP.

I confess that you people disappoint me sometimes :C


----------



## Percy (May 19, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess I really suck at drawing poses without a reference.


Well... that's what references are for. o.o


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> We will never do this again since you guys were terrible with the last time wasting thread and broke the very clear rules stated in the OP.
> 
> I confess that you people disappoint me sometimes :C



To be fair though it was mostly a bunch of smelly newfags or people intentionally trying to make trouble


----------



## CannonFodder (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> We will never do this again since you guys were terrible with the last time wasting thread and broke the very clear rules stated in the OP.


Hey, don't look at me.  I kept telling them to knock it the fuck off and they kept going, "screw the rules".


----------



## Seekrit (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> We will never do this again since you guys were terrible with the last time wasting thread and broke the very clear rules stated in the OP.
> 
> I confess that you people disappoint me sometimes :C



There were actual rules in those things? I thought they were for keeping all the crap contained in one thread. Tell me the secrets of moderating, Minty, and I will tell you things in return.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

secretfur said:


> There were actual rules in those things? I thought they were for keeping all the crap contained in one thread. Tell me the secrets of moderating, Minty, and I will tell you things in return.



It had rules yes. It was supposed to be a topicless thread that you could talk about whatever in like a chatroom. Most of the forum rules still applied.


----------



## Percy (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> It had rules yes. It was supposed to be a topicless thread that you could talk about whatever in like a chatroom. Most of the forum rules still applied.


Yeah, it got locked permanently when links to porn kept getting posted there, despite warnings against it.


----------



## Kalmor (May 19, 2013)

Percy said:


> Yeah, it got locked permanently when links to porn kept getting posted there, despite warnings against it.


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 19, 2013)

I confess sometimes I wish I was a mod. I see some shit on here and think...where's Mentova?



Percy said:


> Yeah, it got locked permanently when links to porn kept getting posted there, despite warnings against it.



I sorta kinda maybe wish a certain person would have never have posted that unmarked porn...but que sera sera.


----------



## Seekrit (May 19, 2013)

I confess furries disappoint me. Free reign? RUIN EVERYTHING :c


----------



## Percy (May 19, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.


Yep... on a public forum, there unfortunately are bound to be rule-breakers.


----------



## Thaistick421 (May 19, 2013)

My great grandfather on my mothers side was a Nazi from Germany... part of me lives within him... even I regret it but it is true.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 19, 2013)

Thaistick421 said:


> My great grandfather on my mothers side was a Nazi from Germany... part of me lives within him... even I regret it but it is true.



My greatgrandfather drank too much and beat his wife...then left all 7 of his kids  to fend for themselves. 

Families are full of nice guys.


----------



## Seekrit (May 19, 2013)

Thaistick421 said:


> My great grandfather on my mothers side was a Nazi from Germany... part of me lives within him... even I regret it but it is true.



I confess I had some ancestors who wanted to fight for the Nazis. It was between them and the Brits, enemy of my enemy and all that.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

Percy said:


> Yeah, it got locked permanently when links to porn kept getting posted there, despite warnings against it.


The thing that was the last straw is the fact that nobody reported it, and people in the thread _openly discussed not reporting it.

_ Cause you know, its not like any of the mods would read it! Derp!

To stay on topic, I confess that I've been playing Defiance for a good chunk of the day. At least I did some yard work and ran errands with my dad earlier so I'm not a total waste of life!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> At least I did some yard work and ran errands with my dad earlier so I'm not a total waste of life!



Please don't burn all the chub away ;_;

:V


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Please don't burn all the chub away ;_;
> 
> :V



You don't even know what I look like D:


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I am really fucking surprised the best vodka I have ever had was Canadian made...
and I have tried a hell of allot of vodka.


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> We will never do this again since you guys were terrible with the last time wasting thread and broke the very clear rules stated in the OP.
> 
> I confess that you people disappoint me sometimes :C



I confess, YOU disappoint me sometimes :V

Well what can I say. I fucking warned you about this.

Just... Gay, that's one thing. This takes it to a whoooole new level.



Also, I'm reading through the responses there.

What happened in 2011 while I was gone that made everyone turn into such faggots? :roll:


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

I confess that today, my relationship ended. And that my heart's broken...at least for now.


----------



## Symlus (May 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I confess that today, my relationship ended. And that my heart's broken...at least for now.


Carry on, my man. Carry on.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I confess that today, my relationship ended. And that my heart's broken...at least for now.



Sorry to hear that. Shit sucks man :/



Lev1athan said:


> Carry on, my man. Carry on.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X_2IdybTV0


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

I confess I'm taking it much harder than I should...aside from sexual and intellectual compatibility, we had little chemistry and she was highly critical of myself and most people and things. Still..the heart breaks whether you want it to or not. I miss holding someone....

Um...so yeah...I confess to...needing to vent. :/


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

I confess I'm overly curious about everything so I do stupid things and regret them sometimes.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I confess that today, my relationship ended. And that my heart's broken...at least for now.


 The downs of loss and the failings of love do nothing but breed the heart to be stronger for the next lover to grace ones life so long as you focus on going ever upward, instead of weeping in ones own shadow.

(damn I feel poetic)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 19, 2013)

I confess I get depressed way too easily.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess I get depressed way too easily.


 If one glances at ones mistakes before one's successes depression is an easy trap, for regret aids none, and hurts all.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> If one glances at ones mistakes before one's successes depression is an easy trap, for regret aids none, and hurts all.


Wow deep man... Deep


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Wow deep man... Deep


 A new fandom you seek to meet, and acceptance you find ever sweet. For like of mind you have found, and days of joy you feel are inbound, For you are a fox ever set free, and you shall explore with inner glee.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

Mokushi you are so much win


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Mokushi you are so much win


 I thank you for your we,ll placed praise, as it makes my joys raise For words without readers are but dust, so when they come I share them as I must


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

I confess I've got nothing else to confess about... But confessing that I had nothing to confess about is something to confess about so I lied, I did have something to confess but I now have nothing to confess (I think)


----------



## Symlus (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X_2IdybTV0


I knew exactly what that video was going to be, and yet, I still clicked it. 
I confess to arachnophobia and insomnia.


TricksterF said:


> I confess I've got nothing else to confess about... But confessing that I had nothing to confess about is something to confess about so I lied, I did have something to confess but I now have nothing to confess (I think)


So, you're confessing that you have nothing to confess, thus creating a paradox, am I correct?


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

Yes


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I have been really been holding back on posting on topics on these forums/my judgements of people on the forums for their views, opinions, and various other forms for expressions because they are foolish, pretentious, childish, awkward, uncoordinated, and/or just plain fucking retarded, but I have not spoken out because I don't want to be chastised for calling them out on such.
Which I find strange, only because I'm posting on this anonymously and really have no investment on my social standings of an online forum.
And I also acknowledge that pretty much everyone else with half a mind has done the same and I am not alone, and accept that many other have held back against their judgements against me.

I also confess that before yesterday, I have never even been inside this thread.

I also confess to drunk posting on multiple/many occasions. (More than a quarter of total post. I have a problem. Yes, I am confessing to the problem as well.)

....

I feel clean, now.


----------



## Seekrit (May 19, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> The downs of loss and the failings of love do  nothing but breed the heart to be stronger for the next lover to grace  ones life so long as you focus on going ever upward, instead of weeping  in ones own shadow.
> 
> (damn I feel poetic)





Mokushi said:


> I thank you for your we,ll placed praise, as it makes my joys raise For words without readers are but dust, so when they come I share them as I must



My god man, could you _be_ any more full of shit?


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 19, 2013)

secretfur said:


> My god man, could you _be_ any more full of shit?



It's poet; it's literally impossible to find someone more full of shit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

secretfur said:


> My god man, could you _be_ any more full of shit?



'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!"

He took his vorpal sword in hand:
Long time the manxome foe he soughtâ€”
So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
And stood awhile in thought.

And as in uffish thought he stood,
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
And burbled as it came!

One, two! One, two! and through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.

"And hast thou slain the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!"
He chortled in his joy.

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## Symlus (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> 'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.
> ...


-from Alice in Wonderland

the story of the Jabberwock, which included many words that the author simply just made up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> -from Alice in Wonderland



It's actually got a film based on it called Jabberwocky


----------



## Seekrit (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> -something about frumious snatches-



Are you coming on to me? You're coming on to me.


----------



## Symlus (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's actually got a film based on it called Jabberwocky


There's quite a bit of literature with mentions to the Jabberwock.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I jack off to fursuit porn.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that I jack off to fursuit porn.



Congratulations.
I pretty sure that's you and like, half of the fandom too. 

I confess that I'm in a sarcastic mood today. XD


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I enjoy gardening quite a lot.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I confess that I enjoy gardening quite a lot.


 I confess you probably dress like this guy: http://comps.canstockphoto.com/can-stock-photo_csp4031448.jpg


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> 'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.
> ...



Where's the this'd x1,000 button?!?!?!??! One of my all-time favorite poems


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess you probably dress like this guy: http://comps.canstockphoto.com/can-stock-photo_csp4031448.jpg



No. I did have a hat like that once, though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Where's the this'd x1,000 button?!?!?!??! One of my all-time favorite poems



omg it's one of my faves also ;-;

I never read Through the Looking Glass, though. I really want to get more into literature and fabulous story-poems, but I don't know where to start.



Also I really want to start an outdoors project to build one of these in the garden: http://gyazo.com/76b0f78a3f9bbab22f5990efed073946.png

Maybe sleep in it on nice summer days. Or expand it further underground for shits an' gigs.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Also I really want to start an outdoors project to build one of these in the garden: http://gyazo.com/76b0f78a3f9bbab22f5990efed073946.png
> 
> Maybe sleep in it on nice summer days. Or expand it further underground for shits an' gigs.



Now that would be cool. You'd need a lot of space in your garden, though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Now that would be cool. You'd need a lot of space in your garden, though.



I could just start with that and then turn it into this: http://thecontaminated.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/vietnamese_trap_13.jpg

That'll keep me safe from the roundeyes


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 19, 2013)

I live in new york, so there is more concrete than plants.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

I confess I'm a fan of Kate Bush's music.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I am bored... all my friends are dead today! D:


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I confess I'm a fan of Kate Bush's music.


 I confess I do not know who the fuck that is.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

Lol Hatas gonna hate.
Lovas gonna love.


----------



## captainbrant (May 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I confess I'm a fan of Kate Bush's music.



I confess I had no idea there was shame in being a fan of Kate Bush.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> I confess I had no idea there was shame in being a fan of Kate Bush.



There isn't, so I confess I must have been a bit hasty making that post and forgot the meaning of "confess".


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

I confess that once when I was 10 my "friend" made me steal a toy from a shop but I felt really bad and went back the next day and gave them triple the amount it cost and gave them the toy back, they liked my honesty and gave my money back to me.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

This scene...was so devastatingly sad to me. I was actually crying _profusely_ when I saw this. What a great movie. qwq


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

Confession: I ate a hot dog bun for breakfast because I couldn't be bothered to cook with a migraine. XD

I also confess to having two wolf Beanie Babies on my desk. 

And that I like being a furry. 


And that I'm considering rebounding with Gibby.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This scene...was so devastatingly sad to me. I was actually crying _profusely_ when I saw this. What a great movie. qwq



There's hardly anybody in the world who _wouldn't _cry at that scene. My grandma's partner was watching it on the telly, and after that scene finished I could tell he was trying to hide his crying. Pretty heavy stuff for a kids film.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Confession: I ate a hot dog bun for breakfast because I couldn't be bothered to cook with a migraine. XD



Hmmm hot dog for breakfast.. interesting  
I tend to have shreddies (No sugar Bleh.. sugar)


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Hmmm hot dog for breakfast.. interesting



Just the bun. I didn't have the pleasure of having meat between the buns this morning. 

I confess that Hebrew National are my favorite hot dogs.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Just the bun. I didn't have the pleasure of having meat between the buns this morning.
> 
> I confess that *Hebrew* National are my favorite hot dogs.




...jewish pork products?


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ...jewish pork products?



They're beef. You should try them...slightly more expensive....but delicious.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Just the bun. I didn't have the pleasure of having meat between the buns this morning.
> 
> I confess that Hebrew National are my favorite hot dogs.



I thought of something funny to say but I'd be a weirdo if I do so I'm not gonna say it xD
I confess my step-dad is an ass >:c


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> They're beef. You should try them...slightly more expensive....but delicious.



Vegetarian. :c


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Vegetarian. :c


I would be a vegetarian today if I hadn't slept in my friends house when I was 5, they had burgers for dinner and then I realised that meat tastes really REALLY nice c:


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Vegetarian. :c



Ah. My bad. I'd recommend a soy based weenie, but I've never tried one.

I confess that my last two girlfriends meowed a lot in public, and now I do it. Oh well. I'm a furfag.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This scene...was so devastatingly sad to me. I was actually crying _profusely_ when I saw this. What a great movie. qwq


I confess I've never seen UP


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess I've never seen UP



Neither have I. :[

In fact there's a _LOT_ of animated movies I'm looking to see, but haven't watched. Yes, even classics.


----------



## Distorted (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I refuse to see the movie UP or any Pixar movie after Toy Story 3. They tend to have me balling on the corner of a couch like a baby.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

I just tried corned beef hash for the first time. And it was delicious. 0.0


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

I admit I have began to accept the use of the word "ironic" as hipsters do. 
I don't use it as such without finger quotes though.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

I tried a calsberg today all I have to say is that it was disgusting NEVER drinking again eeew >.<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I tried a calsberg today all I have to say is that it was disgusting NEVER drinking again eeew >.<



Store-brand lagers generally are terrible. I have yet to find a lager I genuinely _like_ though. Some I like better than others, but I'm too into dry cider.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I tried a calsberg today all I have to say is that it was disgusting NEVER drinking again eeew >.<


Dude, go microbrew.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I'm an AC3 addict and have yet to find someone on the ps3 that shares my feelings and would actually play it with me when I ask.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I confess that I'm an AC3 addict and have yet to find someone on the ps3 that shares my feelings and would actually play it with me when I ask.


Armored Core 3? or Assassins Creed 3?
If the later: soggy limp old man Dicks to you.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Armored Core 3? or Assassins Creed 3?
> If the later: soggy limp old man Dicks to you.


Assassins creed 3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Assassins creed 3



Armoured Core > Assgreed easily

Though I only played AC2

And by that I mean Armoured Core 2.

I played AC 1 though and hated it.

That was Assassin's Creed 1.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> Assassins creed 3


Eh. No fun for you then. 

I am not really a fan of the most obvious assassin vs the most oblivious people simulator.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Armoured Core > Assgreed easily
> 
> Though I only played AC2
> 
> ...


Yeah nobody really liked the first one but the rest were way better, some say assassins creed 2 was the best but that one didnt have multiplayer


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 19, 2013)

I confess I think beer and the majority of alcoholic drinks are disgusting and hard to drink.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

I've never played a Pokemon game. _Never_. I might get X or Y when they come out, though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I've never played a Pokemon game. _Never_. I might get X or Y when they come out, though.



and i never played Metal Gear Solid, Zelda, Mario, Metroid, or any game like that


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> and i never played Metal Gear Solid, Zelda, Mario, Metroid, or any game like that



Oh, you've got to play a Metroid game somehow. Get a SNES emulator and play Super Metroid. Seriously, Super Metroid is a really creepy game. It might take a while for you to get used to the non-linear exploration aspect of the game, though (I know it did for me).


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> and i never played Metal Gear Solid, Zelda, Mario, Metroid, or any game like that



Play zelda and metroid. And mario, if you like platformers.

I confess that I hate dark souls just because people won't shut up about it. Hell, I get like that with a lot of things. The more people don't stop circle jerking about something, the more I hate it.


----------



## Distorted (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> and i never played Metal Gear Solid, Zelda, Mario, Metroid, or any game like that



I'm sorry, I didn't read that correctly. I'm still having trouble doing so. What?


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I've never played a Pokemon game. _Never_. I might get X or Y when they come out, though.


No

Start from the beginning. Red/Blue/Yellow


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that I hate dark souls just because people won't shut up about it. Hell, I get like that with a lot of things. The more people don't stop circle jerking about something, the more I hate it.



It's mega over-rated in terms of what it's hyped for.

Like Amnesia, actually.


----------



## Kahoku (May 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Maybe you can have a wife and a husband?



I could only handle one, but if it comes down to it. I hope she doesn't mind certain habits...sigh.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's mega over-rated in terms of what it's hyped for.
> 
> Like Amnesia, actually.


Like Killing Floor too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Like Killing Floor too.



KF isn't even hyped at all since hardly anyone knows it but its fans


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's mega over-rated in terms of what it's hyped for.
> 
> Like Amnesia, actually.


I liked Amnesia. But then again, I got into it before it got crazy popular with all the douchebags playing it on youtube and shit. So when I bought it, I was told that it was "a pretty damn good horror adventure game" and not "OMFG TEH BEST HORER GAME EVAR 2SPOOKY LAWL"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I liked Amnesia. But then again, I got into it before it got crazy popular with all the douchebags playing it on youtube and shit. So when I bought it, I was told that it was "a pretty damn good horror adventure game" and not "OMFG TEH BEST HORER GAME EVAR 2SPOOKY LAWL"



Yeah I liked it when I played it, but I still much preferred the second Penumbra game.

But the fad built from it, omg


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I've spent way too much time flying the DC-6 lately. I should really roll out the Constellation for a spin.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

I confess that if I played a flight sim I would be the worst pilot ever because I would be too busy crashing into everything.

I have Train sim and I spend a lot of the time completely ignoring the speed limits in free play and seeing how crazy fast I can go without wrecking, or just wrecking on purpose.

GOTTA GO FAST


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> and i never played Metal Gear Solid, Zelda, Mario, Metroid, or any game like that



Mario=Start with Sunshine and back
Zelda=Avoid Skyward Sword at all costs
Metroid=Avoid Other M just the same
Metal Gear Solid=lol



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> There's hardly anybody in the world who _wouldn't _cry at that scene. My grandma's partner was watching it on the telly, and after that scene finished I could tell he was trying to hide his crying. Pretty heavy stuff for a kids film.



I never cried when Bambi's mom died (I'm not saying I was some hardened apathetic kid like a lot of people pretended to be, don't get me wrong. It WAS sad and I felt awful, but not to the point of tears). This was was just so...real. More so, I suppose. And the way it was told was genius. No talking or sound effects, just properly composed music synced to visuals. 
I think the only other movie that had me this sad was the Green Mile.


----------



## TricksterF (May 19, 2013)

Ok this is the last confession I'm making...today...maybe..
I confess that I want to make a forum game but I think the idea is stupid and it'll fail and not only will the idea look stupid... but I'll look stupid....er


----------



## Symlus (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I am waiting for this thread to be locked.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Mario=Start with Sunshine and back
> Zelda=Avoid Skyward Sword at all costs
> Metroid=Avoid Other M just the same
> Metal Gear Solid=lol


I can't speak for MGS, but I actually liked skyward sword. I can totally see why others wouldn't though so I don't fault you for not liking it, but he should at least try it.

For mario though, wat? If he skips everything after sunshine he'll miss out on the SMG games which were fucking good and pretty much everyone liked. 



Lev1athan said:


> I confess that I am waiting for this thread to be locked.


The only way it'll probably get locked is if it goes hella off topic and turns into time wasting thread 2, or if people start confessing illegal things which got the last one killed.


----------



## Symlus (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I can't speak for MGS, but I actually liked skyward sword. I can totally see why others wouldn't though so I don't fault you for not liking it, but he should at least try it.
> 
> For mario though, wat? If he skips everything after sunshine he'll miss out on the SMG games which were fucking good and pretty much everyone liked.


MGS: start at 1. Or at the least, watch a YouTube playthough. 

Mentova: he said "and back" meaning, start with sunshine or the games before it.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> MGS: start at 1. Or at the least, watch a YouTube playthough.
> 
> Mentova: he said "and back" meaning, start with sunshine or the games before it.


But then you would miss out on the originals. Why start with sunshine? 

Also, I confess that if people intentionally try and get the thread locked based on what I said, I will be extra fucking hard on you with the resulting infractions.


----------



## Seekrit (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I confess that I hate dark souls just because people won't shut up about it. Hell, I get like that with a lot of things. The more people don't stop circle jerking about something, the more I hate it.



I confess I played Dark Souls and hated it. Bog-standard fantasy crap.



Aleu said:


> Start from the beginning. Red/Blue/Yellow



Lololol no. RBY have aged horribly, they play more like betas than proper games. Bad mechanics, repetitive gameplay, and massive type imbalances.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I never cried when Bambi's mom died (I'm not saying I was some hardened apathetic kid like a lot of people pretended to be, don't get me wrong. It WAS sad and I felt awful, but not to the point of tears). This was was just so...real. More so, I suppose. And the way it was told was genius. No talking or sound effects, just properly composed music synced to visuals.



I know exactly what you mean about Bambi's mum dying. I haven't seen _Bambi_ for a long time, but if I remember correctly she wasn't in the film for that long before she died. It was a sad death scene, but you didn't have that much time to connect with the relationship between Bambi and his mum. You could say the same for Ellie and Carl in _Up_, but in that film you saw their whole life together, from the highs to the lows... and then, just before they have one last stab at their dream, it all falls apart. Their whole life, in four minutes. 

Now I feel a bit like an over-analytical english teacher.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

I confess to wondering if we need to start a General Confessions Thread 2, or if this one should continue till it reaches 200+ pages.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I confess to wondering if we need to start a General Confessions Thread 2, or if this one should continue till it reaches 200+ pages.



This thread needs to be stickied, that's what. Like the "Horrific Fursuits" thread Troj created recently was.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I also confess to having two wolf Beanie Babies on my desk.



I confess that I have a wolf and a husky Beanie Babies, and I really wanna color the husky purple so it could be Jase.


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 19, 2013)

I confess my soon to becoming Japanese  My regrets about not visiting these forums for a while and also I confess that guys taste better than girls ^^


----------



## EloeElwe (May 19, 2013)

I must admit how entertaining this thread can be, and the pace at which it grows is startling!
Something like 5 pages since last I visited, 10 hours ago!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I can't speak for MGS, but I actually liked skyward sword. I can totally see why others wouldn't though so I don't fault you for not liking it, but he should at least try it.
> 
> For mario though, wat? If he skips everything after sunshine he'll miss out on the SMG games which were fucking good and pretty much everyone liked.
> 
> ...



I didn't say DON'T play Galaxy (though personally I found them dry, boring, and worthless especially 2, consider that a confession as that's a highly controversial opinion )

And I _suppose_ he should try Skyward Sword. 9-9


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I honestly believe that most people that know me, internet or otherwise, pretty much hate me. That I'm just kinda there to be exploited or to mess around with.


----------



## Aetius (May 19, 2013)

I confess I miss the Second Life FAF adventures.

I feel that fucking virtual dragons brought the community close.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

xAngelStormx said:


> I confess my soon to becoming Japanese  My regrets about not visiting these forums for a while and also I confess that *guys taste better than girls *^^


I confess that is *WAY *too tmi.


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I confess that is *WAY *too tmi.


take it as a hint rather than perverting it...  what the fun of confessing something if it isn't over the top anyway?


----------



## Fox_720B (May 19, 2013)

xAngelStormx said:


> take it as a hint rather than perverting it...  what the fun of confessing something if it isn't over the top anyway?




Holy shit I was just talking about you the other day. Welcome back, man!


----------



## Percy (May 19, 2013)

xAngelStormx said:


> take it as a hint rather than perverting it...  what the fun of confessing something if it isn't over the top anyway?


It's not an anonymous confession. o_o


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 19, 2013)

Percy said:


> It's not an anonymous confession. o_o



You're right, but its already on the forums somewhere.... + I just had to say it :/


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I confess I miss the Second Life FAF adventures.
> 
> I feel that fucking virtual dragons brought the community close.


I've been playing it at night when bored. We need to do stupid shit again.


----------



## Percy (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've been playing it at night when bored. We need to do stupid shit again.


Stupid shit on Second Life?

Sounds fun.


----------



## Aetius (May 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've been playing it at night when bored. We need to do stupid shit again.



We all seriously need to get back someday soon.

We can be explorers like Star Trek! Except with more dog dicks and vore plants.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> We all seriously need to get back someday soon.
> 
> We can be explorers like Star Trek! Except with more dog dicks and vore plants.



I'm in

though chances are I'll be playing with you guys whilst in bed on my muted craptop if you're pulling late-nighters.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 19, 2013)

I confess that I jacked off to bestiality porn before.



I don't think this is looking good for me


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that I jacked off to bestiality porn before.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is looking good for me



why


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

I confess I suddenly feel very normal and sheltered indeed.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

I confess I often forget where I posted/responded to...

and fear that I have some weird memory loss thing ;~;


----------



## Percy (May 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that I jacked off to bestiality porn before.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is looking good for me


Uh... oh... kay.


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> why



generally, if someone jacks off to something it's because they think it's hot...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> generally, if someone jacks off to something it's because they think it's hot...



oh yes that's it

thank you very much ricky

mwah


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that I jacked off to bestiality porn before.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is looking good for me


I think we're done here.

If one of the other mods don't think this was lock-worthy, I'll reopen it.


----------

